# The Neutral Zone Grand Rapids (Edition 2)



## Fred Knapp

No politics here, just RC related talk for either local track.


----------



## Fred Knapp

I know Jesse, Ted, Andrew and myself plan on running some laps at Riders today.
Anyone else going to come out and play? I'll bring the generator for those who need power. I should be there around 2:30 or so.


----------



## Nitro Junkie

I hope to be there this afternoon to. Jeff wants to get some wheel time.


----------



## John Warner

Question.........

How many of you are planning on going with Associated's new TC-4 when it's released??


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:
 

> Question.........
> 
> How many of you are planning on going with Associated's new TC-4 when it's released??



Not I said the Fly!! I think I'll wait till either the price drops down, or I just need a new car..


----------



## Fred Knapp

If I can swing it I'd like to have one when it's released


----------



## Nitro Junkie

I sticking with my old TC-3. I'm just going to buy enough indoor stuff to get by. I like out door better.


----------



## John Warner

I imagine I'll stay with the old Tamiya, but that new car looks pretty sweet.
It even has some of the same features as my EVO3 has like the ball end hindge pins!


----------



## Denney

Fred - I left an old set of tires for Andrew at Rider's (at the RC counter), you can pick them up next time you're around.

see you Sat...
Denney


----------



## John Warner

I posted this on the GLRC thread, but maybe I'll get a quicker answer here.

I received my booklet from the U.S. Indoor Champs today,
but it seems I'm been out of "the loop" a little to long because I
need to know what one of the classes are.

1/12 Modified.........
1/12 Masters.........
1/12 Stock............
Stock Touring........
Masters Touring.....
Modified Touring.....
Trinity T Spec.......???????

It states "Personal Transponder" $80.00

So, what exacty is Trinity T Spec.???
It also says the entry fee for stock or masters is $60.00. Sooooooo....... to use a personal transponder will it cost us an extra $20.00, or is it an additional $80.00???

Anybody have a clue as to what that "T" class is,
and have an explantion of the transponder thing???


----------



## kevinm

John - I'd guess that means they'll have personals for sale for $80. Extra entry fee wouldn't make sense.

T-spec is Trinity's new "cheap" touring car kit/class using Street Spec motors & batteries. $159.99 list price for the kit, $199.99 with body, motor & battery. One of the guys was running one at Riders. Looks like a TC3 clone.


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, I think you're right. He highlighted some things in a really dark blue color, but when I held it up to a light I can sort of make out something about extra stock motors and personal transponders must be paid for at time of entry. I think thats what it says anyway.


----------



## John Warner

Oh, and Kevin....... Thank you


----------



## tonyw

Fred,
You have a PM


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John Warner said:


> Question.........
> 
> How many of you are planning on going with Associated's new TC-4 when it's released??


Well, my intentions were to get a TC4, maybe a brushless system or that spiffy Novak discharge tray on top of it. Even went so far as to order the car since I had the money set aside. BUT- of course I had to cancel the order and once again put MY plans on hold because of someone else... Not mentioning any names though...


----------



## David Washburn

in gonna stick with my tc3 util i need a new car


----------



## Fred Knapp

Jesse,
I'm looking at getting a couple of Orion Revolution (V2) / Atsushi Hara motors.
What brushes should I get?
The Enduro Motor Brushes or the Sprint Motor Brushes.


----------



## J FAST

knapster said:


> Jesse,
> I'm looking at getting a couple of Orion Revolution (V2) / Atsushi Hara motors.
> What brushes should I get?
> The Enduro Motor Brushes or the Sprint Motor Brushes.


Fred- Get the Enduro Brushes they are the 15 to 30 run brushes. The Sprints are one to five. I usually only use them for big races.
Jesse :thumbsup:


----------



## JimRuninit

I have a Monter Pro motor that has lost it's punch. I run runit with a cut and I just installed 767 brushes. Anyone have any tips I they can share with me. On that same note my binary is starting drag.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thanks, thats what I got. 
I'm ready for some asphalt, this cold and snow stuff is starting to suck.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Thanks, thats what I got.
> I'm ready for some asphalt, this cold and snow stuff is starting to suck.


By George, I think I agree with you!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

JimRuninit said:


> I have a Monter Pro motor that has lost it's punch. I run runit with a cut and I just installed 767 brushes. Anyone have any tips I they can share with me. On that same note my binary is starting drag.


Jimmy, 
If you've cut the comm and put new brushes and springs on it and it still has no punch? It may be time to get your cans zaped. I think Jason has a magnet zapper.


----------



## teamductape

JimRuninit said:


> I have a Monter Pro motor that has lost it's punch. I run runit with a cut and I just installed 767 brushes. Anyone have any tips I they can share with me. On that same note my binary is starting drag.


hey jimmy i'm noticed the same problem with my motors but i think its my batteries that are dropping off instead i just got a new battery(1.165v) and its out performing my older batteries(1.188v) does anybody know how many runs the gp3300 batteries are good for or the best way to maintain them?


----------



## TOYMINATOR

teamductape said:


> hey jimmy i'm noticed the same problem with my motors but i think its my batteries that are dropping off instead i just got a new battery(1.165v) and its out performing my older batteries(1.188v) does anybody know how many runs the gp3300 batteries are good for or the best way to maintain them?


I noticed my Batts were doing the same,so I tried a few different ways to maintain them. when your done for the night discharge to 5.40 volts per pack,then let them sit all week. When you are ready to charge them, First dump them with a set of light bulbs WITHOUT a cutout box until they get warm or the lights have been out for 15 min. then if they are warm let them cool to room temperature then charge them. this seems to work and I haven't had any problem charging them at 7 amps.repeak at 8.5 amps.


----------



## kgwomack

Hi, everyone.

I'm from Fort Wayne, IN. what do you guys run, when, where?
I come up to GR from time to time, and would like to run. I run touring stock, mod, 1/12 stock and mod.

Thanx,
Karl


----------



## wreckscuba

Heres a link to are web site http://www.wmrcracing.com/and heres are link on hobbytalk .Hope to see you some time http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=100558


----------



## Fred Knapp

Karl,
I think most of the sedan drivers are racing at the Hub in Lansing right now.
However, WMRC does have a 8 to 10 driver turn out for 12th scale.


----------



## Loony

> Hi, everyone,
> 
> I'm from Fort Wayne, IN. what do you guys run, when, where?
> I come up to GR from time to time, and would like to run. I run touring stock, mod, 1/12 stock and mod.
> 
> Thanx,
> Karl.


Good news Karl, (That will save you 50 miles...)
Hobby-sports.com (formerly RnL Hobbies) in Portage Michigan is going to carpet this spring... We are moving the clay to the outdoor track and going to new crc fasttrack ozite. 

Oval........Wed
Stadium...Sat
Touring....Sun

As the clay track gets tore down and the carpet put in Jon and I will be taking pictures and will be posting all the progress here on hobby talk.
All of us at Hobby-sports.com feel that this will be an awesome change and bring in on-road guys to a former off-road facility. 
The carpet track will set a new standard for on road racing.
Watch for more on this later...


----------



## John Warner

Hollis......

Will the new track be open during the Fall/Winter season as well as the Spring/Summer season? If so...... I'd like to say it's about time the Kzoo-Battle Creek area finally gets indoor carpet back again. How long has it been now, 8 or 10 years?? Congratulations, what a great idea!!!!

John Warner


----------



## Loony

Thanks John, 
Im so excited I can't stand it...
I cant even keep a secret...

Jon says if the racers keep showing up he will go year round, I know how busy people get in the summer...Hope to see you fast gr guys down once its all done....


I think the riders carpet track closed in 93, so we have been without on road for around 12 yrs...


----------



## Fred Knapp

Do you have an idea of what the track dimension will be?


----------



## hyena boy

hey

when are we going to clean out the track?

john

are you racing any where? do you think you will run this summer?


----------



## Loony

80 x 40 right now


----------



## Fred Knapp

Loony said:


> 80 x 40 right now


That will work.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*WMRC Racers*

Dustin, Jason, Pete and Doug. 
It was nice seeing you guys, sorry I didn't get a chance to visit longer. 
Tony and Marty, 
Thank you for your hospitality.


----------



## John Warner

Way too funny!


----------



## John Warner

hyena boy said:


> hey
> 
> 1. when are we going to clean out the track?
> 
> john
> 
> 2. are you racing any where? 3. do you think you will run this summer?


(1) That's a good question!
(2) I'm not at the moment, although I'd sure like to.
(3) Yes, I'll be running electric something somewhere!


----------



## wreckscuba

John Warner said:


> Way too funny!


 I was thinking the same :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

I'm thinking Jackie Gleason here. :wave:


----------



## 9x2

*Trophie race*








12345


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mich. State Cheap Champs March 13th At Hobby Hub Raceway,in Lansing.
Mich. State championship Feb. 27 at Larry's in Sterling Heights.

Lots of great racing going on in the next few weeks.


----------



## bustedparts

*What to get*

Ok I am finaly going to get a sedan to race but I am not sure what to get.What What do you like and why?


----------



## Fred Knapp

bustedparts said:


> Ok I am finaly going to get a sedan to race
> but I am not sure what to get.What What
> do you like and why?


I like the associated TC3/4 because it's a car
that you can compete with at all levels of sedan 
competition and associated has great parts availability.


----------



## hyena boy

i like the schumacher mi2. the part are very avalible, i just call up the store and have them order the parts i need. i like running a smaller companies car, they are more personal if you call them up, or see them at big races.

the tc3/4 is a good car and a lot of people are running it. the important thing is to get a car you like. there five to 10 cars i would conciderif i wanted a new one.

i would get something that wont cost a lot to get into...like a tc3. you can find them cheap all over. they still work well and you will have parts t the hobby shop.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Or perhaps you could get a Diggity Designs XL-R8.
Like the one I'm picking up tonight.


----------



## Dave Walton

Fred I sent you a PM.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Dave,
I would be happy to.
Fred


----------



## John Warner

Ahhhhh....... The old hidden message!


----------



## John Warner

Which reminds me....

Jesse & Steven..... check your PM's if you would please.


----------



## Mike Champ

Hey guys,
What's up ?
Long time, no see. Hope to see all of you soon again!

Mike


----------



## John Warner

Mike Champ said:


> Hey guys,
> What's up ?
> Long time, no see. Hope to see all of you soon again!
> 
> Mike


Yeah Mike, that would be awesome!!


----------



## mc43

fred the michigan state oval champs are this weekend,bring 3 laps down and he can run my stocker,bring your brushless as there will be 8 to 10.race is saturday at the hobbyhub,looks like we have some out of staters coming


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mark, Thanks for the heads up on the oval champs. 
3 laps down wants to change that to 3 laps up, lol. 
Andrew is doing very well for his age. He won the B main at 
Larry's (the on road state champs) and that run would have 
put him 3rd in the A.


----------



## mc43

good for andrew,that boy can drive for a youngster,so are yougoing to come


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy... Whats da word on the road trip??? :devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp

mc43 said:


> good for andrew,that boy can drive for a youngster,so are yougoing to come


Mark, As much as we want to come we can't. Andrew has a program at school Saturday.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Andrew is doing very well for his age. He won the B main at
> Larry's (the on road state champs) and that run would have
> put him 3rd in the A.


Hey Fred....
Tell Andrew I said congratulations!!! How did you do??


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Hey Fred....
> Tell Andrew I said congratulations!!! How did you do??


John, I'll do that. I finished 3rd in the B main 19t class.
How have you been? Have'nt heard from you in like, forever.
We finally got our new cars, XL-R8 and puting them together. 
I think they will be an awesome car to drive.


----------



## Mike Champ

knapster said:


> Mark, Thanks for the heads up on the oval champs.
> 3 laps down wants to change that to 3 laps up, lol.
> Andrew is doing very well for his age. He won the B main at
> Larry's (the on road state champs) and that run would have
> put him 3rd in the A.


 Hey Fred and Andrew. How are you ?
Fred, tell Andrew I said congrats too. Looks like he is getting faster and faster...

Hope to see all of you soon guys !
Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp

Jesse, 
Nice job on your stock win at the Indiana State Champs.

Mike,
I'll be sure to tell Andrew.
Were doing OK and having a great time racing this year.
Yes, its been a while since we've seen alot of you guys, but such is life.
Hopefully we'll catch up with you on the asphalt.


----------



## JimRuninit

What is a RL-R8


----------



## psycho02

yeah I was thinking the same thing, what is a diggity designs car?


----------



## S.Stew

its an XL-R8...(accelertate  ) 

Basicaly a TC-3/TC-4 Conversion Kit Damon Converse designed and built.


----------



## DaWrench

hey Fred;

where's mine????????????? Mini's up for something new to drive. (that way I'll get the Xray!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Fred Knapp

DaWrench said:


> hey Fred;
> 
> where's mine????????????? Mini's up for something new to drive. (that way I'll get the Xray!!!!!!!!!)


It's right here in a box. I just need a few monetary items to let it go.
The XL-R8 is selling for $250.00
So if you get the Xray are you going to try your hand at racing?


----------



## psycho02

Tiiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy, You don't have time to race, your in the land of killer overtime. You should let Jason have both cars. :lol:


----------



## DaWrench

Psycho02:

Hi,

I will after this weekend as I got caught in the massive GM/Delphi layoff.... BTW Mini has both a Xray and a prototype B.M.I. TC3. I have around 5 TC3's left so I could build one of those up for myself.
Fred:

If you have Damon's cell number please e mail it to me. the one I have is not working.

Thanks


----------



## S.Stew

Hey Fred,

Im looking at buying a new iron and the same model u have came up. What are your thoughts on that particular one? seems like a good deal.


----------



## psycho02

Timmmmmaaaaaaay your the man. If I know you, you have been banking up your $$$$$$ waitin' for that layoff to come and you will treat it like a much deserved vacation. YOU are one of the hardest working fellas I know of. 

You and Jason gonna get out and play with any dirt cars this summer? Like at Vicksburg or anything like that?


----------



## Fred Knapp

S.Stew said:


> Hey Fred,
> 
> Im looking at buying a new iron and the same model u have came up. What are your thoughts on that particular one? seems like a good deal.


Steven, 
The iron works great. The one thing about it that I don't care for is that 
the cord that goes to the iron has to much memory, it likes to coil up.


----------



## S.Stew

Thanx for the input. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Tim,
Check your e-mail, it should be there.


----------



## DaWrench

pyscho02:

Hi,

We mostly race Karts during the summer. he is moving up to a different class this spring (more HP) and moving to a different track (South Bend0. all I have left is the B3 and T3 that we were going to race two summers ago........when I was working Saturdays and Sundays. as for saving........me ...do that??????????
if we get a weekend off that Vicksburg running we'll show up.

Fred:

Hi,

Thanks. I'm just waiting for my e mail to start working again. 
will we see you this weekend??? tell Trash Can if he does well I have something for him for the main.

Thanks


----------



## psycho02

Karts? very cool is running shifters or rotax?


----------



## DaWrench

Psycho02:

Hi,

no we are just running the KT100 class still penty fast enough and will pull around 3+ G's. hoping to go to Rotax this year..... you want to sponser us????? tire bills will be killer as we have to run a super soft spec tire. about $500.00 a weekend.and we will need a new Kart too (CRG Blue Demon).but Mini's fast enough we might get some help from Boston F1.
Dig that TC3 out and come and race at Lansing this weekend.

Fred:

Thanks


----------



## psycho02

Hey thats cool Tim, I don't get alot of time to race in the winter anymore because of Zach and his winter sports and then there are the 2 little boys don't even get me started on how busy they keep me. I should be able to get out and race a little in a couple of weeks though. I won't have time for any taxicabs though. I am helping somebody develop a 4 wd buggy. I think we have a pretty good design but we will find out when we get it on the track. As far as sponsoring you. Let me tell you if I had enough $$$ to throw at a kart I would lose 35 pounds and get in one myself shifter of course. Those look waaaaaay too fun.


----------



## DaWrench

psycho02:

Hi,

80cc shifters aren't to bad cost wise but a good TaG will run with them on certain tracks. (short twisty) bigger tracks they will out run a TaG/Rotax. 125 shifters require a new jug and piston every 3 races (not race days) at around $125 lower end ever 5 hours (serious $$$) reeds for the carb (if you run carbonfiber) also $$$

last year if Mini ran a 125 shifter I could of put him into a Mazda formula car for the same amount of money and had money left for spares.

and for your age group youre about right on weight. as you'd be racing with me.


----------



## Mike Champ

knapster said:


> Jesse,
> Nice job on your stock win at the Indiana State Champs.
> 
> Mike,
> I'll be sure to tell Andrew.
> Were doing OK and having a great time racing this year.
> Yes, its been a while since we've seen alot of you guys, but such is life.
> *Hopefully we'll catch up with you on the asphalt*.


 Oh, no. Hopefully *I* will catch up with you on the asphalt !!! (It will mean I'm fast in sedans...) lol...

See you soon guys,
Mike


----------



## psycho02

Timmy, yeah if I was motivated enough and could lose about 35 or 40 pounds I would be down around 150 and that would be good, but if I was that motivated I would maybe get back on a 125 mx bike and go after that again, but nahhhhhh buggies don't hurt when the flip over.


----------



## John Warner

H e l l o???


----------



## S.Stew

Yo Johny....


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Awfully quiet around here lately...


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, that's kinda what I was thinkin!
Hummmmmm, wonder why?


----------



## hyena boy

are we going to pack the bus soon?

as of right now i can still help any time(no job yet).

i had an interveiw on friday and one today. it would be good to be working again.

see you all soon.


----------



## DaWrench

psycho02:

Hi,

Just checked you will need to ADD weight for the spec 125 class, KT100 heavy, and easykart, Rotax, TaG, and the K1 series...... youre lucky I can only add gas to make weight.......... ( the wrong place to put it on a kart)


----------



## DaWrench

Jeff:

Hi, hope you get the job!!!!!!!


----------



## psycho02

DaWrench said:


> psycho02:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Just checked you will need to ADD weight for the spec 125 class, KT100 heavy, and easykart, Rotax, TaG, and the K1 series...... youre lucky I can only add gas to make weight.......... ( the wrong place to put it on a kart)


HUH??? what kind of weight do they make those boys run. I know I am on the wrong side of 200 pounds, I would figure I would have to lose at least 30 or so pounds to be right.


----------



## John Warner

I see the 3700's are now available. First it was 1200's then 1400's, 1700's, 1800's, 1900's, 2000's, 2400's, 3000's, 3300's and now 3700's, what's next..... 4000's??? Crazy!!!


----------



## hyena boy

tim...

i hope i get it too, then i might be able to race again.

jeff


----------



## DaWrench

Ken:

If you run youre age group or senior TaG, RoTax you will have to be 425 (same as me) spec 125 you will weigh in around 385 for our age class at most bigger tracks. KT100 heavy is 385 but you will be killing clucthes..I know I granaded Mini $500+ HBC when I ran it with a 8500 lock up. and besides weight isn't always bad. Mini is withini .001 per lap of the current Nats champ and he is 20 over. and handly beats a girl who weighs about 75 lbs weekly. even in her lightweight kart. 
about the only place extra weight hurts you is in indoors/4 stroke. as you lose to much corner speed after the apex on the 180's ( i know I lost over 20 seconds because of being to tall/heavy)

Jeff,
Mini says get that job.he misses you at the track. and your Mi2

Thanks


----------



## hyena boy

tim

i miss hanging out with mini too...the one job open that i interveiwed for sent me a letter yesterday...they chose someone else. i hope to here from the other place today or early next week.

does anyone know how from the area is at the nats this weekend? i think i saw a picture of chuck, but it was fuzzy.

hope be out to eather mrty or lansing some time soon.


----------



## psycho02

Great! Super! my wife thanks you very much Tim. She says "thats all you need to do is come up with something else to spend money on".hahahahahhaha:thumbsup:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Man- sure is boring with no place to race...


----------



## Fred Knapp

Eric, 
I understand that Riders parking lot racing starts May 7.


----------



## hyena boy

fred

what are you going to run? i can not decide to run 19t or mod.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I know wherever I run it'll be brushless...


----------



## Fred Knapp

hyena boy said:


> fred
> what are you going to run? i can not decide to run 19t or mod.


I think I will be running mainly mod, however I would like to run 19t
now and then.


----------



## hyena boy

do you think we can get warner out to play? i am thinking about getting brushless if i get some money.


oh by the way i was offered a job yesterday. i hope to be back to work by monday.


----------



## Fred Knapp

hyena boy said:


> do you think we can get warner out to play? i am thinking about getting brushless if i get some money.
> oh by the way i was offered a job yesterday. i hope to be back to work by monday.


Jeff,
Thats good new about the job, hope its goes well for you.
Brushless was fun, I ran it all last summer.
I'm not sure about John, I haven't talked to him in a few months.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Jeff,
> I'm not sure about John, I haven't talked to him in a few months.


Oh, I'm still around! Chad from WOOR called me last week wanting to know what I've been up to, Marty Whitehead called me 2 days ago and we talked a little, I talked to Steven 3 days ago and I just got off the phone with AplHed a few minutes ago talking about Losi XX4 and XXX4 buggies. So..... I'm still alive somewhat!! LoL!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

My, I thought you sliped off into obscurity,LoL.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Oh sure Warnout- forget about me! LOL!!! How's that barn coming?! You said spring ya know... Well, as I was reminded on the 20th 'o' March- IT'S SPRING!!! And I got the itch to be doin' some bodywork...  :devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

O.K.- it's waaaaaay too quiet around here. Is anybody still racing in G.R.?


----------



## Fred Knapp

I know what you mean. I haven't been racing in G.R., but I want to.
We've been making the trip to Lansing weekly. Nick will be running thru April.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Racing at Riders*

Tony whitehead announced that the last indoor race is April 16th. He will start working on the Riders track at that time and get it set up as quickly as he can. 
The first race scheduled at Riders will be May 7th.


----------



## Mike Champ

John Warner said:


> Oh, I'm still around! Chad from WOOR called me last week wanting to know what I've been up to, Marty Whitehead called me 2 days ago and we talked a little, I talked to Steven 3 days ago and I just got off the phone with AplHed a few minutes ago talking about Losi XX4 and XXX4 buggies. So..... *I'm still alive somewhat*!! LoL!![/QUOTE
> 
> Thats good to know Jonnhy boy!!! I hope I'll see all of you guys soon at WOOR or rider's track. I am most likely going to run in the dirt, but I make sure I stop by at rider's to say Hi every now and then !!!
> 
> Hope everything is going well for you all.
> See you soon !


----------



## The Chad

Yeah I called him cuz I wanted to make sure OL' Warnout was still alive. I havnt heard from him in a LONG time. Funny thing is, I cant even remember what we talked about since I was at the Embassy for WAAAYYYYY to long of a night and I was pritty happy.
That was prolly 4 weeks ago and I think I'm still going threw withdrawls


----------



## Fred Knapp

Who will be running electric on the asphalt at Riders this season?
Brushless,
19t,
Mod,
Anyone.


----------



## The Chad

Not unless you build a safety barrier and I get a set of foam tires for my buggy...


----------



## kevinm

Count me in for Mod/Brushless and maybe 19-turn. Based on my "testing" the last few weeks at Lansing, the Novak 4300 runs about like a 19-turn. Maybe we could allow that system to run in 19-turn like we run the 5800 in Mod.


----------



## John Warner

Happy birthday Fred, being 50 ain't all that bad is it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Denney

Happy Birthday Fred!

19T Rubber for me. Mod if I'm the only 19T.

Denney


----------



## The Chad

50!!??? Wow!! oohh yeah happy B day Fred!! :hat: :wave:


----------



## mc43

happy b day fred


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Wow-50. I wonder if Johnny Boy remembers being 50! LOL!!! I'll be there in... OH GOD-18 YEARS!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGHHHH!!! :devil:


----------



## Dustin

Happy Birthday Fred. :wave:


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> Wow-50. I wonder if Johnny Boy remembers being 50! LOL!!!


Of course I remember being 50, after all it was only 3 years ago, if I remember correctly!! LoL!!
They say the memory is one of the 1st things to go, but I can't remember what the 2nd thing is.....!
:tongue:
:drunk:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thanks everyone,
Andrew and I look forward to seeing all of you this summer.


----------



## hyena boy

fred 
i will mos likely be running 19t for sure, but i would like to run mt orion 11x1.

is mod going to still be foam?


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Racing in Jenison tomorrow for the last time this year with Rottman, Tom & Yankee! Looks like we'll be running 12th scale at Rider's this summer!!! 19T, should be fun.


----------



## Fred Knapp

hyena boy said:


> Fred
> I will mos likely be running 19t for sure, but i would like to run mt orion 11x1.
> 
> Is mod going to still be foam?


Jeff,
Foam is what we ran last year in the mod class.
19t ran rubber tires.
See you on the track.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> Racing in Jenison tomorrow for the last time this year with Rottman, Tom & Yankee! Looks like we'll be running 12th scale at Rider's this summer!!! 19T, should be fun.


Wow, 
12th scale on the asphalt?
I'll have to make work of getting a couple so Andrew and I can join in the fun.


----------



## nitrorod

19t 12th scale sure sounds like fun. I will have to clear out a few weekends this summer for that.


----------



## uspancarchamps

knapster YGPM


----------



## Fred Knapp

nitrorod said:


> 19t 12th scale sure sounds like fun. I will have to clear out a few weekends this summer for that.


Fun, thats what its all about.
Sounds like Tony will be out next week to start setting up the track in front
off Riders hoppy shop.
I'm looking forward to getting out and setting my cars up on asphalt.
Here's a link to tony's web page for on road racing.

http://www.wmrcracing.com/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=78


----------



## Dustin

How's it going Fred? I probebly won't be racing much at Riders because of WOOR, but Washburn and I will probebly stop by and say hi sometime, on saturdays.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Dustin said:


> How's it going Fred? I probebly won't be racing much at Riders because of WOOR, but Washburn and I will probebly stop by and say hi sometime, on saturdays.


Hey Dustin,
Everything is great. Good luck with your racing at West Olive. :thumbsup:


----------



## gr7hug

Hello guys...

I live in grand rapids (well... going to college at Hope in holland)

But anyway, im looking to get into R/C racing, at Riders.

I was wondering what kind of car you all would reccomend i go for.

I have an FM radio system i have been using with my Duratrax Maximum ST basher nitro truck, but i want to get into racing as it has more of a goal.

Would you reccomend a new racer going with electric or nitro?

any guidance would be nice....


----------



## Phat Dakota

nitrorod said:


> 19t 12th scale sure sounds like fun. I will have to clear out a few weekends this summer for that.


I agree. I'm not too motivated to do any kind of R/C racing anymore, but some 19T 1/12th scale sounds like fun. With doing the R/C Rock Crawlers, improving my golf game, and fixing my truck, that doesn't leave much time to race. So I'll only be out a few times this summer most likely.


----------



## Phat Dakota

gr7hug said:


> Hello guys...
> 
> I live in grand rapids (well... going to college at Hope in holland)
> 
> But anyway, im looking to get into R/C racing, at Riders.
> 
> I was wondering what kind of car you all would reccomend i go for.
> 
> I have an FM radio system i have been using with my Duratrax Maximum ST basher nitro truck, but i want to get into racing as it has more of a goal.
> 
> Would you reccomend a new racer going with electric or nitro?
> 
> any guidance would be nice....


I would reccommend electric myself, but I'm biased in that direction. But the biggest reason electric would be the way to go is when the winter months come and you want to race indoors you don't have to buy everything all over again, just some foam tires to run on carpet. And as far as what exactly to get I would say either a TC3 or TC4, they seem to be the easiest to find parts for at the hobby shops around here.


----------



## uspancarchamps

Hey knapster did you ever get my message?


----------



## gr7hug

from what i've read on this forum there is not any indoor racing during the winter neer grand rapids.... is this true?


----------



## Fred Knapp

gr7hug said:


> from what i've read on this forum there is not any indoor racing during the winter neer grand rapids.... is this true?


Yes, there is carpet racing near Grand Rapids in the winter months.
The last indoor race was saturday.

I also would recommend getting into electric on road cars first and develop your driving skills and then do the nitro on road car if you want.


----------



## Fred Knapp

uspancarchamps said:


> Hey knapster did you ever get my message?


Got it


----------



## gr7hug

ok, well im very interested in begining some electric car racing.

I have a duratrax digital perana peak charger and radio, other than that what would i need to have a relatively competitive setup?

Would a tc4 kit or losi xxx-s kit be able to keep up? How much money is necessary to get started in electric?


----------



## The Chad

gr7hug you have pm's coming your way!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

gr7hug said:


> ok, well im very interested in begining some electric car racing.
> 
> I have a duratrax digital perana peak charger and radio, other than that what would i need to have a relatively competitive setup?
> 
> Would a tc4 kit or losi xxx-s kit be able to keep up? How much money is necessary to get started in electric?


I can say the TC4 is able to do the job.
As far as money goes, that all depends.
You have a radio and a charger.
Now you need a car (tc4), motor, at least 3 packs of batteries and some tires.
Price will depend on if you buy new or used.


----------



## uspancarchamps

cool. looking forward to hearing from you knapster


----------



## kevinm

gr7hug said:


> ok, well im very interested in begining some electric car racing.
> 
> I have a duratrax digital perana peak charger and radio, other than that what would i need to have a relatively competitive setup?
> 
> Would a tc4 kit or losi xxx-s kit be able to keep up? How much money is necessary to get started in electric?


Either car would be a good choice, although Losi has a new car coming out (maybe it's here already), so the future of the XXX-S is unknown. If you're starting from scratch with electric, make sure the charger you have is made to charge Nimh batteries, because you'll need 3300's to run well. 1500 NiCd stick packs won't cut it. You should also seriously consider a brushless system to avoid the maintenance issues. Several of us ran them last year with what you _could _call good results. (The final score in the Modified class "A" main was: Brushless = 14+8 for Chuck, Brushed motors = 11.)

On the other hand, new racers are generally encouraged to start in stock class until their driving skills develop. We pretty much never had a stock motor class, so you might want to start out in 19-turn class. Depends on your skill level. You might want to show up for the 1st race (May 7th) and check out the racing and talk to the racers.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

What tires are the brushless guys running outdoors- foam? If so what are the compounds of choice?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Eric,
I'm going to run 40 shore nitro shoes.
Same thing we ran last year.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Will plaid/double pink work? Got those to run indoors but... At least I think they are plaid/ double pink, they may be checkered/ zebra striped.  :devil:


----------



## kevinm

Last year I tried plaids on the front but didn't like them. I usually used purples front & rear, sometimes magenta (double-pink) on the rear or double-purple on the front. Didn't experiment with nitro tires much. The good news about running foam is you DO NOT need to true them down to smaller sizes to make them work well (like indoors). Just take 'em out of the package and bolt 'em on.


----------



## gr7hug

well.... now im looking at getting a tc4 along with a brushless setup (i dont want to maintain the motor like ive read about on other forums... seems like a pain in the butt..)

what brushless do most of you guys run at riders?
I would also probably build my own battery packs with GP3300 or 3700's (my charger is supposidly good enough for this)

anyhow.. i will probably come to riders on some weekends coming up to watch the action a bit.

thanks for the help and guidance u all have offered!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I'm running a TC4 with a Novak SS5800 brushless. I have it turned down to between 60-70% depending on track and what everybody else has theirs turned down to. That was indoors though- might crank it back up for outdoors. As for batteries I run 3300's. :devil:


----------



## gr7hug

well now i dont know what to do....
I have been pricing out a setup for a TC4, so i went to riders today...

brand new i would be paying something like
230$ for tc4 kit
150-200 for a used SS5800 novak brushless setup
and 70$ for 2 sets of batteries (buying the cells and building packs myself...)
which in total is 450$

I'm torn because for 450 i could get a nice nitro setup (looking at a CEN CT4)
and the guy i was talking with at Riders said that usually they get more nitros there than electrics...

also with 450$ I could get a 1/8 buggy and run at West Olive...

any thoughts?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Does the deal on the nitro include a starter box or is it pull start. And don't forget that nitro fuel is around $30 a gallon. Plus the glow-plugs. Not to mention at the end of summer it gets to sit on a shelf for 6 months or so over the winter. I'm not trying to turn you off of nitro but it gets more expensive than electric. I ran it a few years ago and had a blast, but the upkeep had me scrambling for entry fees. I'd look for a good deal on a TC3 and run electric for at least a couple months.


----------



## Fred Knapp

gr7hug said:


> I'm torn because for 450 i could get a nice nitro setup (looking at a CEN CT4)
> and the guy i was talking with at Riders said that usually they get more nitros there than electrics...
> also with 450$ I could get a 1/8 buggy and run at West Olive...
> any thoughts?


It's really up to you.
My only thought is that when the out door season comes to a close
you will be so hooked on R/C that you will be buying that TC4 so you can
race in the winter months. 
At the end of the day nitro cars get about the same laps as electric in a 
five minute race.


----------



## gr7hug

that is a good point Knapster....

from what i can tell the indoor track you guys are running is out in the grandville area.... between my home and college, so that would be a fun time in the winter.... decisions decisions....


----------



## S.Stew

Yeah, tough choices. Personaly, I like both electric and Nitro. In my own opinion theres no replacement for either. 

If you do decide to go with the CEN car Let me know. Im running the CT4-R this year and Ide be glad to help.

-Steven


----------



## John Warner

I'd go with electric as well. MUCH less maintenance, less headaches (keeping a nitro car running good all the time is difficult) electric is by far cleaner to work on, and as knapster said.... you can run electric both seasons where as nitro is only a summer hobby. And...... you can't chase the cat around inside your house with a nitro car!


----------



## gr7hug

I'm going with electric for the sake of being able to run indoors...

maybe next summer's investment will be a nice CEN car.

I'm about to bid on a tc4 on ebay, and 3 3300 battery packs
brushless system will follow soon
sound like a good outfit?


----------



## kevinm

Before you buy a Novak brushless on ebay, make sure it's a newer unit. They increased the temperature limits a little while ago. A new 5800 ("super sport") system goes for around $220, with the 4300 ("super stock") system is about $180. The speed control's the same, only the motor is different. We all ran the 5800 last year in "mod" class. The 4300 seems to perform about like a 19-turn motor on the racetrack (based on carpet racing). I don't know if we'll have a separate class for the 4300 or not.


----------



## gr7hug

What questions should I be asking to find out if it is a newer unit or not?

Thanks


----------



## hyena boy

gr7hug

where in holland do you live? i make the trip out to riders regularly. i am in holland heights. maybe we could ride together.

it is a good idea to go electric. i had a nitro for a while and it was fun, but the gas and mess was a lot to take care of. electric is a lot easier for new racers.

one more thing, at the begining of the season there are more nitro but by the end most of the nitro guyes are running electric.


----------



## gr7hug

I live on Hope's campus(so downtown basically), but that is only for the next two weeks (when school gets out)

So im afraid ride-sharing won't work out, as i won't be living here for the summer racing season. I will be back in september tho, and your welcome to join me to go to the indoor raceway.

/Edit

I have another question for you all... What would be a good steering servo for the TC4? I have a few of the standard ones that come with a futaba radio, but im guessing those are insuficient?
Thanks! :freak:


----------



## Fred Knapp

gr7hug said:


> I have another question for you all... What would be a good steering servo for the TC4? I have a few of the standard ones that come with a futaba radio, but im guessing those are insuficient?
> Thanks!


I use the futaba digital S9451 High Torque/High Speed (FUTM0241)
At 6.0 volts it delivers 120.8 oz-in of torque at 0.10 sec response time.


----------



## gr7hug

ive purchased a used tc4 and 3 battery pack kits....

im about to get a novak SS5800 brushless system

one more question for you guys... what pinion gear size/gears should i get to run with this setup?

thanks for helping this noobie out


----------



## kevinm

gr7hug said:


> im about to get a novak SS5800 brushless system
> 
> one more question for you guys... what pinion gear size/gears should i get to run with this setup?
> 
> thanks for helping this noobie out


Outdoors I run 48 pitch gears for durability reasons. I usually gear the 5800 around a 26 pinion (give or take a tooth, depending on tire size) and a 72 spur.


----------



## Fred Knapp

kevinm said:


> Outdoors I run 48 pitch gears for durability reasons. I usually gear the 5800 around a 26 pinion (give or take a tooth, depending on tire size) and a 72 spur.


I'll also be running 48 pitch gears this summer. 
I didn't do my 64 pitch gears any favors last year running them out side.


----------



## gr7hug

well... i have everything necessary to race on its way to my house...
i got one spur gear 72T 48P and two pinions, 26T and 27T 48P aswell

Are there any advantages to using 64p gears? I saw some nice hpi pinions that were tempting...


----------



## John Warner

gr7hug said:


> well... i have everything necessary to race on its way to my house...
> i got one spur gear 72T 48P and two pinions, 26T and 27T 48P aswell
> 
> Are there any advantages to using 64p gears? I saw some nice hpi pinions that were tempting...


For indoor racing most everybody uses 64 pitch. The main reason is you have a much larger gear selection with 64 pitch vs 48 pitch, and their not as noisey. 48 pitch is eaiser to set the gear mesh and they last longer for the new racers.


----------



## cronic

I'm really new to raceing touring cars what is the basic set up for suspension at riders. I know that every driver has a different liking but weres a good place to start. 

I'm used to tuning offroad cars but onroad I'm newbie.


----------



## Fred Knapp

cronic said:


> I'm really new to raceing touring cars what is the basic set up for suspension at riders. I know that every driver has a different liking but weres a good place to start.
> 
> I'm used to tuning offroad cars but onroad I'm newbie.


That really depends.
What car will you be driving?


----------



## cronic

opps sorry I should have said that. I'm driving a tc3


----------



## Fred Knapp

cronic said:


> opps sorry I should have said that. I'm driving a tc3


60 w shock oil in the front and purple springs, 4 mm drop.
40 w shock oil in the rear and copper springs, 3 mm drop.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Anyone planning on racing the MORL?
Between Kalamasoo?, Lansing, Grand Rapids and the MORL series,
thats alot of racing to do.


----------



## hyena boy

i want to do morl this year. what dates and where are they racing? right now my wife and i have about 8 weddings to go to this year, so we will have to squeeze them in.

what is the popular class to run in electric?


----------



## Fred Knapp

*MORL Series*



hyena boy said:


> i want to do morl this year. what dates and where are they racing? right now my wife and i have about 8 weddings to go to this year, so we will have to squeeze them in.
> what is the popular class to run in electric?


Jeff, the dates are,
Race 1 
June 19, 2005
RCScrewz Speedway 

Race 2 
July 17, 2005
Lazer Speedway 

Race 3 
August 28, 2005
Hobby Hub Speedway

Link to MORL web page 
I'm not sure what the most popular electric class will be. I'll me running mod.


----------



## gr7hug

well... everything is on its way here now.

any pointers for putting together my battery packs?


----------



## Fred Knapp

gr7hug said:


> well... everything is on its way here now.
> 
> any pointers for putting together my battery packs?


I think the easyest way is to use a battery jig.


----------



## Fred Knapp

It's been way to quit arround here!!!
Anyone out there?


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> It's been way to quiet arround here!!!
> Anyone out there?


Nope, not that I know of.


----------



## Dustin

I'm here.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I've been lurking about...


----------



## bleek600

Anyone know the status on Riders? Any boards up? Was thinking about heading down there...


----------



## Fred Knapp

bleek600 said:


> Anyone know the status on Riders? Any boards up? Was thinking about heading down there...


I stoped by Riders around 5:00pm and the boards are up.
I'll be out mid week for some test and tune.


----------



## cronic

It's been a long time since I gotten a new motor and alot has changed. I think the last motor I got was a midnight at a mars race. What are people running for stock and for mod?

Also does anyone buy stuff online as far as motor,batteries, and cars. I like riders but I'm sure I could save a few bucks buying a new car online. But if you do please post a few sites if you know any.

Thanks
Ben


----------



## alltech

Ben a.k.a "Cronic" ive had great deals on the net that i just could not pass up and with no problems as of yet.....as a matter of fact i bought something right here on this sight....your best bet is ebay,make sure you read carefully and check the feedback satus of the seller and you should be fine...if you need any help let me know i can help you out.....also at riders there is a black 3 ring binder on there shelf where they sell all the RC MAGS..in there you will find local used equipment you can save by buying from a local too....check it out.... PEACE!


----------



## Fred Knapp

cronic said:


> . What are people running for stock and for mod?
> Thanks
> Ben


Ben, If you want to run stock the EPIC binary or a Monster stock would be a good choice. 19 turn class, the Reedy spec or Trinity Chameleon motor are
good also. As far as mod goes, that would all depend on your skill level
and how good your batteries are.


----------



## hyena boy

ben

i agree with fred. i am running the reedy 19t, and i love it. out in the parking lot we don't usually run stock. 

who is going out on sat? i think i will run mod 'til i get some new rubber tires. 

i am not sure where to gear my 11x1 orion in my car. can someone help with a roll out.

see ya!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Jeff,
Jesse and I will be out at the track tomorrow for a test and tune session.
Come on out and we'll work on your gearing.


----------



## cronic

I'll be out there on friday around noon to run off a back. Last I heard it was suppose to rain all weekend. But I'll be there even if it looks bad. Not sure if I'll be racing yet.

Track looks good, I hope there is a big turnout in the nexted few weeks!

Thanks for the motor tips too.


----------



## John Warner

Man, I've known of some crazy people and things in my life, but this is really way out there..........  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=1469&item=5577795202&rd=1


----------



## Fred Knapp

Toast anyone?


----------



## gr7hug

well.. i got my car set up today, and finally got to run it!

I bought 3 unassembled battery packs and put one together sofar.. it turned out kindof ugly so i decided to wait on assembling the other two. I then bought two used matched batteries from someone on another forum to race with.

My servo came in today from Tower (took 10 days.... im not impressed...) so i finally put the car together and took it out for a bash (whups... i couldnt resist) in the street. I quickly noticed three things: 1. This is the fastest RC i have ever driven! Faster than my nitro stadium truck by far I think (yeah, it is a heap of crap Maximum ST......) 2. I need more ground clearance for running on the street

and most importantly 3. I need some rigerous practice before I will be close to being competitive in any sort of race... in addition to some foam tires

This car is great fun to drive, and i will probably bring it to ryders sometime next week to practice a bit on the course. I really have no clue how to set up the suspension to make it run its best, and the rubber tires it has have no grip ayhow. I also need to figure out how to program my Tx to benifit from its features.

Anyhow, enough about me... you all have fun at your race tomorrow, i hope its not raining!


----------



## Fred Knapp

gr7hug said:


> well.. i got my car set up today, and finally got to run it!
> This car is great fun to drive, and i will probably bring it to ryders sometime next week to practice a bit on the course. I really have no clue how to set up the suspension to make it run its best, and the rubber tires it has have no grip ayhow. I also need to figure out how to program my Tx to benifit from its features.
> Anyhow, enough about me... you all have fun at your race tomorrow, i hope its not raining!


Thats great,
Come down to the track and check it out even if your not going to run today. We'll be glad to answer any questions you have. Look me up,
Ask for Fred, Andrew or Jesse


----------



## gr7hug

one question i do have: what kind of wheels/tires do you all reccomend for racing out there?
thx

p.s.
i dont think i have time to go to ryders today anyway... I just moved back from college, and have a big mess to take care of!


----------



## Fred Knapp

gr7hug said:


> one question i do have: what kind of wheels/tires do you all reccomend for racing out there?
> thx


19 turn is running rubber tires, sorex's and every one else is running foam.
I'm using nitro shoes, 40 shore.

It was a nice day for racing at Riders.
Electric mod class has TQ for the day.
You nitro guys are going to have to pick it up if your going to keep
up with the electric cars.


----------



## John Warner

Who was driving the electric TQ car?????


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Who was driving the electric TQ car?????


I believe Cook got TQ but I on the other hand got the main.


----------



## John Warner

Congratulations!! Way to go Moe Pwr'!


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Rider's racing may be in jeopardy*

According to the Officer that I talked to today at Rider's parking lot, racing
may be in jeopardy. The officer went on to say that there has been to many compaints and that the City Attorney is looking into the situation.
At this point according to the Grand Rapids Officer no one will be allowed to practice at the riders track without written permittion or with out an employee of rider's present.
*This is geeting nuts!!!!*  
Tony, would you please look into this.
Fred.
By the way I fail to see how electric cars make so much noies.


----------



## gr7hug

um.... crap! i can nolonger go practice at ryders????

without that im completely out of luck!

By the way... im not clear on what tires would be apropriate for my car / what class I would be running it in... it is a TC4 with a novak ss5800 brushless

I will pick up some tires as soon as i find out what I need!

By the way.... theres no way my electric car could qualify as loud.....


----------



## alltech

is the practice jusr for the nitro cars or for electric as well? Or in general for all drivers or rc cars......i really dont feel like driveing to portage to race.


----------



## Fred Knapp

gr7hug said:


> um.... crap! i can nolonger go practice at ryders????
> 
> without that im completely out of luck!
> 
> By the way... im not clear on what tires would be apropriate for my car / what class I would be running it in... it is a TC4 with a novak ss5800 brushless
> 
> I will pick up some tires as soon as i find out what I need!
> 
> By the way.... theres no way my electric car could qualify as loud.....


With the SS5800 you will be in a mod class. 
If there is enough people to run a brushless the you can run that class.
I would suggest foam tires, I use nitro shoes, 40 shore.


----------



## Fred Knapp

alltech said:


> is the practice jusr for the nitro cars or for electric as well? Or in general for all drivers or rc cars......i really dont feel like driveing to portage to race.


I understand its for everyone right now.
I'm sure that it has something to do with the noise of the nitro cars.
I'll try and find something out Monday.


----------



## kevinm

So the R/C cars running next to the 5-LANE BUSY STREET and the RAILROAD TRACK are too noisy? And the nearest apartments are quite far away (on the other side of the railroad tracks). I wonder if it's the same old lady that complained about the "unsightly" drivers stand and firehoses bothering her. Sounds like something an R/C racer from somewhere in the vicinity of Detroit told me about his city. Adults aren't allowed to play with toys in public.  

On another subject, is Tony posting results anywhere this year?


----------



## Fred Knapp

kevinm said:


> Adults aren't allowed to play with toys in public.


  
If that lady was'nt rubber necking out of her window she would'nt even know.


kevinm said:


> On another subject, is Tony posting results anywhere this year?


Not as of yet. If Tony does post any results he will probably put them on
the wmrc site.
http://www.wmrcracing.com/mforum/viewforum.php?f=1


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> According to the Officer that I talked to today at Rider's parking lot, racing
> may be in jeopardy. The officer went on to say that there has been to many compaints and that the City Attorney is looking into the situation.
> At this point according to the Grand Rapids Officer no one will be allowed to practice at the riders track without written permittion or with out an employee of rider's present.
> *This is geeting nuts!!!!*
> Tony, would you please look into this.
> Fred.
> By the way I fail to see how electric cars make so much noies.


WoW, that's crazy. But then again I remember being harrased a couple of nights by the GRPD and that old woman who lives in that building back behind the railroad tracks. Like the cop told me..... he went up to her apartment and could barely hear us. I think she has her "Sonic Ear" turned up too high or something. It seems like all it takes is one person to spoil all the fun for everyone. Bummer


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> WoW, that's crazy. But then again I remember being harrased a couple of nights by the GRPD and that old woman who lives in that building back behind the railroad tracks. Like the cop told me..... he went up to her apartment and could barely hear us. I think she has her "Sonic Ear" turned up too high or something. It seems like all it takes is one person to spoil all the fun for everyone. Bummer


It is crazy. I wished that Grand Rapids could get a permeant on-road
outdoor track or some one or group of people to facilitate that process.


----------



## gr7hug

hmm... nice to have such a community to answer my questions and whatnot.... now we need a reliable place to race!

Another question to bounce off you guys: The ESC for my novak 5800SS has a program that can set preformance at roughly 60% of the system's max... do you all think I might be able to use this program and run in a slower class until im a better driver?

Thanks again... i would apreciate some guidance (setup wise..) if anyone is willing to let me come and practice with them (if its even possable anymore...) so let me know whats going on, if you are willing to offer some pointers.


----------



## alltech

what i would recommend is that you practice and race it at the highest performence possible....throtle speed can be controled by your adjustments on your radio..I dnt know where your located but im in Grandville and i practice at the big parking lot by home depot over here is clean and wide open so you can preety much set up a nice practice hookup .Off wilson between 44th and 52nd street....I have that same motor and esc and its pretty much the only one i practice with that way if i wanted to go to 19 turn or even stock it would be a little easier transaction to handle.


----------



## alltech

Ps: Lets get a pitition and ill go around to the apartments behind rinders and get signitures....yea or nay!!!!!


----------



## The Chad

If you want me to bring the buggy guys over and show that old lady something really loud we would be happy to burn in a racetrack on the appt. complex lawn... Now that would be funny but I feel we would need some major bail $


----------



## gr7hug

Lol @ Woor!!


----------



## alltech

W.O.O.R lmao too funny dude,if you do let me know ill get out the video camera and we can start our own series of RC avangers movies.


----------



## Fred Knapp

gr7hug said:


> hmm... nice to have such a community to answer my questions and whatnot.
> 
> Thanks again... i would apreciate some guidance (setup wise..) if anyone is willing to let me come and practice with them (if its even possable anymore...) so let me know whats going on, if you are willing to offer some pointers.


I'd like to get over to the track this week. I'll have to check with Rider's 
and see if its O.K.
What day are you available? I'll help you with your set up and much as
you need.
Fred.


----------



## gr7hug

I'm avalable pretty much every day, I'm currently hunting for a job though so that is subject to change. Let me know when your going over and i can charge up some batteries

Thanks!

Nick


----------



## kevinm

gr7hug said:


> Another question to bounce off you guys: The ESC for my novak 5800SS has a program that can set preformance at roughly 60% of the system's max... do you all think I might be able to use this program and run in a slower class until im a better driver?


I've tried the 5800 in "limited" mode on carpet. It still seems to have all the torque of the unlimited mode, it just puts an RPM limit on it. So you accelerate REALLY FAST up to top speed (in about 15 feet) and then it sounds like the motor almost shuts off for the rest of the straightaway. It doesn't really make it run like a stock motor.



gr7hug said:


> Thanks again... i would apreciate some guidance (setup wise..) if anyone is willing to let me come and practice with them (if its even possable anymore...) so let me know whats going on, if you are willing to offer some pointers.


If you don't already have one, the complete set of springs Associated sells is probably the most important "tuning" item not found in the kit. The springs the car comes with (gold front, silver rear if memory serves) are a good choice for rubber tires, but you'll probably want stiffer ones for foam tires. Last year I used copper fronts and gold rears.


----------



## Fred Knapp

I did talk with Tyrone at Riders and He say's that everything will remain the same as far as he and Bill are concerned, and that's a good thing.
He did also mention that we as hobbiest may have to police ourselves and make sure that the nitro vehicles are not running past 7:00pm.


----------



## gr7hug

I think i do have the set of Associated springs for the car.... allthough it came with blue ones mounted front and rear. 

I have blue, yellow, purple, and red... that doesnt sound right to me =X


----------



## John Warner

Not that anybody cares what I think but.... If it were me, I wouldn't worry about the city. First of all, everybody's on privately owned property, Secondly you have the owners permission as well as one of the owners main tenants. If worst comes to worst, and only because of the noise, the nitro cars make have to stop running. The other thing the woman in the apartments use to complain about was the PA system.


----------



## alltech

well im glad to hear that we can keep running at riders.....see yall out there


----------



## Dave Walton

Hey guys, this is Tyrone.


John and Fred are both correct.

The story goes like this. One of the tenants behind the store calls the police on a regular basis complaining about the nitro cars running in the parking lot. We have tried to make an attempt to be civil with him by imposing a 7 o'clock limit for running nitro cars. It would appear that this last Sunday, a Sergeant from the GRPD came over to the track at the request of the city attorny. The sergeant told us that we were not in violation of any noise restrictions and that we have nothing to worry about. So come out and run nitro all you want until 7 o'clock.

Tyrone


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thank you Tyrone. :thumbsup:


----------



## Denney

John Warner...Did you know that Tamiya electric sedans have won a lot of outdoor races...on asphalt...with rubber tires...and 19T motors...

Just thought you'd like to know...(hint, hint...nudge, nudge...wink, wink)

Denney


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yeah..........(hint, hint...nudge, nudge...wink, wink)


----------



## DamageIncRacing

If the nudge nudge wink wink doesn't work, I'll go out to Hastings and persuade him with my 8 pound sledge 'o' matic. Come on Warner- I may even race this weekend with my foam treaded brushless tc4.


----------



## Denney

Well Eric...do you need directions to the track?, or just a calendar to remember when Saturday is?

lol, Denney


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Lets see... Riders- isnt that where you rent those big trucks?! Heh Heh... I got a few finishing touches to put on a body and I still need to switch over to 48 pitch gears, but I'm gonna try to make it up saturday. Not making any guarantees though, depends if we are looking at houses- gotta get outta this place...


----------



## DamageIncRacing

So hows about it Warnout- gonna show? I think we're being called out... :devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp

gr7hug said:


> I think i do have the set of Associated springs for the car.... allthough it came with blue ones mounted front and rear.
> 
> I have blue, yellow, purple, and red... that doesnt sound right to me =X


See if you can get a set of copper and gold springs to go with what you have.
This afternoon would be a good time for me to help with your set up but we have rain in the forcast for the rest of the week.


----------



## Fred Knapp

From the WMRC site:



Tony Whitehead said:


> I go to church on Weds nights. If there is enough instrest, we could have something on Tuesday or Thursday night.
> 
> It is the city rule the the cut off time is 9:00pm Riders said we could cut off at 7:00 pm.
> 
> Last year when we ran the night races, we did go past the 7:00 cut off but we were always done before 9:00 pm.


Either afternoon works for me.
Fred


----------



## gr7hug

yes.. this rain is no good...

friday would probably be the best day for me to come.. otherwise maybe i will just show up saturday.


----------



## DrClick

So anyone interested in running wet tonight? I know most of you guys are slow and all, so it will be tuff to keep up with me....


----------



## alltech

not 4 me but thursday sounds good?


----------



## cronic

Is there any power there for practice or is it only for saturdays?


----------



## Fred Knapp

DrClick said:


> So anyone interested in running wet tonight? I know most of you guys are slow and all, so it will be tuff to keep up with me....


You must have that 11X2 working.


----------



## Fred Knapp

cronic said:


> Is there any power there for practice or is it only for saturdays?


You can use your car battery. I have a generator that I bring when I go to the track.


----------



## gr7hug

Knapster: I free tomorrow (thursday) from 1:00 - 5:30 if any of that time works for you. (weather permitting ofc...) and any time on friday...

let me know if you have some time to help me out!
Thanks,
Nick


----------



## DrClick

Oh yeah, the 11x2 is smoking! Its silly. I got a little nervous going that fast! But after readjusting my lines, it was ripping. Car could use a little more tuning for that much power but its a million times better than saturday! Thanks for all your help Fred! (And everyone else that has been extremely helpful)


----------



## Fred Knapp

gr7hug said:


> Knapster: I free tomorrow (thursday) from 1:00 - 5:30 if any of that time works for you. (weather permitting ofc...) and any time on friday...
> 
> let me know if you have some time to help me out!
> Thanks,
> Nick


Nick, I just got home from work. I can come to the track tomorrow
after work and spend some time.
Fred.


----------



## Fred Knapp

DrClick said:


> Oh yeah, the 11x2 is smoking! Its silly. I got a little nervous going that fast! But after readjusting my lines, it was ripping. Car could use a little more tuning for that much power but its a million times better than saturday! Thanks for all your help Fred! (And everyone else that has been extremely helpful)


Not a problem Tom, see you at the track.
Fred.


----------



## gr7hug

Fred,
I had some time this afternoon so i went out to riders to pick up some parts and run around the track a couple times... i ran into a problem (litterally) which will sadly prevent me from joining you at the track tomorrow. I got a little bit overconfident and nicked a wall coming off the streight, which broke my front right suspension arm.

Riders is supposed to stock them, but under some confusion they only had rear arms in stock. Looks like I will have to delay until next week.

I did pick up some foams and a couple more springsets though.

Sorry,
Nick


----------



## wreckscuba

What car do you run?If you have a tc3 I have and arm for you.Also you could call hobbyworld and see if they have anyLMK Ed


gr7hug said:


> Fred,
> I had some time this afternoon so i went out to riders to pick up some parts and run around the track a couple times... i ran into a problem (litterally) which will sadly prevent me from joining you at the track tomorrow. I got a little bit overconfident and nicked a wall coming off the streight, which broke my front right suspension arm.
> 
> Riders is supposed to stock them, but under some confusion they only had rear arms in stock. Looks like I will have to delay until next week.
> 
> I did pick up some foams and a couple more springsets though.
> 
> Sorry,
> Nick


----------



## alltech

yeah hobby world should have it in stock...they are carrying a bit more tc3 parts thatn riders......RIDERS NEEDS TO STOCK UP or STEP DOWN...the clowns working in the back keep getting the orders mixed up?whats up wit dat?maybe there to busy playing with there own toys rather than helping others get theres back up and running.....gr7hug if you need foams let me know i can get arrows pretty cheep.


----------



## gr7hug

Its a TC4 actually.... they seemed to have plenty of tc3 parts, and as i understand much are shared with the TC4, but they only had rear tc4 suspension arms, no fronts. This was alll aparantly due to them hanging the rear arms on the wrong hook or something.... Anyhow

The foams I bought from them are the wrong kinda aswell... have no little hex thingie on the inside of the wheels, like is needed for the TC4 (and i assume all 4wd touring cars)

Should i return the ones i got (cheap TRC ones... going cheap must have killed me) 
Alltech are arrows good? How much do they cost? LMK and i will decide what to do with what i got from riders.

I'm about to put in an order at Tower for the replacment arms and a few other spares.. should i do that or check Hobbyworld first? Where is hobbyworld? I dont think i have seen it before??

Thanks for the support guys,
Nick


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hobbyworld is on Clyde Park just south of 28th Street. Cool thing about them is if you order something by noon on monday you will have it wednesday night- same thing if you order by noon wednesday, you have it friday night. They get stuff QUICK! As for parts- does anybody know if riders or hobby world has ball studs for the camber link in a TC4? I need the inboard ones (got a tweaked one). Still hoping to race this weekend, unless it rains...


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Johnny Boy! Oh Johnny Boy! Gonna race?!


----------



## alltech

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=34063&item=5974942722&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW this is who i get my tires from you get 4 for 19.00 any size any shore...if you dont have an account let me know ill get them you can pay me later.


----------



## gr7hug

thanks for the link Alltech.... I will get some of those next time. (i do have ebay)

For now i think i will return the TRC foams and get some nitro shoes from riders...

anyhow, thanks again
Nick


----------



## Fred Knapp

I've been watching the Local forecast Radar loop and it looks like it may clear out.


----------



## alltech

is there racing today ayt riders?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Tony says he's going to hang around and try to get the racing in.


----------



## gr7hug

i got the part i needed from HobbyWorld yesterday, so i'm going to put my car back together and come over to riders... hopefully see some of you there


----------



## alltech

well it turned out to be a very nice day(little windy) but other than that it was cool.....I SUCKED BIG TIME TODAY  oh well!

No nitro today?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Nick, Alltech,
You two were at the track and I did'nt get a chance to meet either of you.
Maybe next time. Andrew, my son and I ran in the mod class, man that was fun.
I have the blue EZ-up and my pickup was backed up to the sweeper on to the straight.


----------



## gr7hug

I saw you and your son racing today, you make quite the team!
I figured out who you guys were because of the sheets posted by the announcer.

You might have noticed me, I was hanging out by Ed (next to you) during most of the races. He gave me a few ideas on setting up my car. I didn't dare bring my car out for fear of making a fool of myself... heh...

anyway, i will be practicing at Riders a few times this week hopefully.... I see that im going to need to get some major skills to compete. I don't know when my first races will be, probably not for a few weeks yet. I also need another crystal set for my radio I think...
anyway, hope to be running soon


----------



## John Warner

Denney said:


> John Warner...Did you know that Tamiya electric sedans have won a lot of outdoor races...on asphalt...with rubber tires...and 19T motors...
> 
> Just thought you'd like to know...(hint, hint...nudge, nudge...wink, wink)
> 
> Denney


Denney, I'm working on it! I was there today and seen you walking across the parking lot, but you left before I could catch up with you. I'll be back, I think!!


----------



## S.Stew

gr7hug said:


> I didn't dare bring my car out for fear of making a fool of myself..


Dont Feel bad about it man, we all gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Fred Knapp

gr7hug said:


> I saw you and your son racing today, you make quite the team!I figured out who you guys were because of the sheets posted by the announcer.
> I didn't dare bring my car out for fear of making a fool of myself... heh...


Thanks Nick, we do have fun and thats what it's all about.
I remember when Andrew and I thought we were making fools of ourselves.
Like Stew said, we all have to start somewhere.
Remember just ask someone when your struggling and any number of
racers out there will be willing to help you.


----------



## kevinm

gr7hug said:


> I didn't dare bring my car out for fear of making a fool of myself... heh...


Just remember this bit of wisdom (from a full size auto racer):

The slowest guy on the track is STILL faster than the fastest spectator in the grandstands. 

(Of course, we don't actually have grandstands....)


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Well, I guess it's time I get off my butt and go out racin'. Barring any issues I'll be there this coming weekend.


----------



## DrClick

Man that was a tuff day at the track. As someone making a fool of themselves right now, just do it. (I am going back to the book setup with the hard found diff knowledge and trying again). The important thing to remember is when you feel like chucking that piece of crap car into 28th street that you will think that was a dumb decission tomorrow.


----------



## alltech

knapster LOL you nailed me in the back and that was the end of my race LOL batteries went flying accross the track.....your son came up to me to make sure all was good....you know thats the way things go sometimes ,better days ahead for sure....my name is Eric to put a name with alltech....gonna try to get out during the week here cause i have a wedding to go to saturday


----------



## Fred Knapp

alltech said:


> knapster LOL you nailed me in the back and that was the end of my race LOL batteries went flying accross the track.....your son came up to me to make sure all was good....you know thats the way things go sometimes ,better days ahead for sure....my name is Eric to put a name with alltech....gonna try to get out during the week here cause i have a wedding to go to saturday


Eric, that was totally by accident. All of the sudden there you where and
I had no time to react, sorry.


----------



## DrClick

I heard you plotting in your pit area about how you were going to do that before the race! Dont beive a word of it Eric.... and then he will tell you how to totally misalign your car  

Kidding of course.

Hey seriously, thanks again Fred. (I was probally a bit pissy yesterday, it gets so frustrating when crap doesnt work right) Are you going to be down there today at all?


----------



## Fred Knapp

DrClick said:


> Hey seriously, thanks again Fred. (I was probally a bit pissy yesterday, it gets so frustrating when crap doesnt work right) Are you going to be down there today at all?


I know about frustrating thats for sure. As far as you being ####y thats
OK. I did'nt notice.
I was going to take the day off, sorry.


----------



## alltech

It would be nice to get some racing in on sundays there too?wonder if that would ever happen?....Knapster dont worry about it i know that reaction time is very hard to keep track of when your paying attention to your own car....things happen thats why they call it a hobby


----------



## John Warner

LoL!!!


----------



## DrClick

anyone planning on tuning tonight? Weather looks pretty good? Also, how do you determine where you should set your timing? My 11x2 orion motor may or may not be mis-timed. It looks like it comes around 18 degrees from the factory. But I am curious becuase I cant get top speed out of it until I go to 40pinion gear (my internal ration is 1.83 and I use 64pitch) but according to Losi (and all the reviews that say the losi gearing recomendation are right on) I should be running 31/32 pinion. So anyway, I was experimenting last night and turning the bell housing while under power to listen for the chanages. Funny, I noticed at around 50 degress sparks were flying out of my motor  .... So anyway, I dont want to screw things up, just wondered if anyone has any experience with the motor, or how to time it in particluar.


----------



## The Chad

So is Mr Warnout planning on coming out to WOOR at all for a lil dirt in the eye????
Come on out and see what I have done to the joint!!


----------



## gr7hug

im headed to riders now to try my hand at some tuning... we'll see how it goes =X


----------



## kevinm

DrClick - 18 degrees sounds perfectly reasonable for an 11 turn. And I seem to recall a Losi (maybe you?) rear-ending me about halfway down the straightaway, which would suggest you aren't lacking in the speed department.  Gearing in a TC3 would probably be around 33:100, which works out to about 7.5:1 final ratio. Not sure what spur size you're using, but a similar gearing in a Losi would be about 4.1:1 spur to pinion ratio.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Kevin- is that the 48 pitch setup or 64? What the hot starting point for 48 pitch? I'm so used to running 64 I don't remember. Gotta make sure I have set screws for all my 48p pinions... And I'm still planning on running saturday- How's about you Johnny Boy?!  :devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy- You got one of those avatars with the car hitting one of thos wiener dogs like I did a couple years ago with my gas car? I'll never forget the look on the guys face when he looked straight out and saw his dog at eye level!


----------



## kevinm

DamageIncRacing said:


> Kevin- is that the 48 pitch setup or 64? What the hot starting point for 48 pitch? I'm so used to running 64 I don't remember. Gotta make sure I have set screws for all my 48p pinions... And I'm still planning on running saturday- How's about you Johnny Boy?!  :devil:


For a TC3 with a 72 spur, this would be a 24 pinion. In general, to go from 64 pitch to 48, just multiply by .75 (48/64). With the Novak 5800 I start at 26:72 with new tires. I was all the way up to a 31T pinion with tiny tires. (Didn't like 'em much. Big tires next week.)


----------



## wreckscuba

Anyone run the Orion Element 19t with the v2 brush setup ?If so what are you gearing it at in a tc3 with 48pitch gears?I picked one up last week.I ran it at 27/72 rollout was 1.084.Is this good ?Bad ?


----------



## gr7hug

Hey guys,
I had some fun practicing at the track today..... Met a few people out there aswell, including Fred and Andrew, who helped me a bunch with my setup (and taught me some stuff i didnt know about my radio!) Thanks again guys!

I will be practicing again this week im sure.... I need it! I just installed the FT cooling fans/duct on my TC4 to keep mySS5800 happy (hopefully) I also hope that next time i can manage to not break my front right suspension arm while practicing.. lost another one today =X

Question: why are all of you dropping pitch #'s in your gears? less noise? Are they faster?
Thanks,
See ya out there!


----------



## alltech

gr7hug said:


> I also hope that next time i can manage to not break my front right suspension arm while practicing.. lost another one today =X
> !


Been there done that,your suppose to turn and not run into those boards.Remeber trigger on , trigger off LOL!

Might see you out there if i get a break....Did you ever look at the gearing setup for your brushless?It will tell you in there the best gearing for it.I know that alot depends on how you drive and the track you race at,if i where you id stick with the 48pitch gears,they are alot easier to not mess up and they a good job with your type of motor and car.


----------



## Denney

Ed - I'm running a Reedy QM19T instead of a V2, but if it helps any, I was gearing my X-Ray at about a 1.30 rollout.

Denney


----------



## gr7hug

Alltech:
I'm not planning on changing my gears, just curious why everyone else is....
cya


----------



## DrClick

Well, at least you didnt bust up your carbon fiber chassis.... Sorry for rearending you kevin... I seem to remember that now. What I was thinking is that I was geared too high becuase I am slow on the infield. I guess I will mess around a little after I replace the chassis. (I hit the outside wall just after nick broke his). I think all the reviewers of this new JRXS failed to run it into anything before they say things like, "All the compenents look really rugged like they could be used for offroad use." 

i just wish I could get my car to do what I tell it to do...

See you guys at the track... of course I will be there.


----------



## DrClick

ATTENTION: 40 minute endurance race tonight! Tuesday May 17th at 9:15pm! At least two of us (Dave and myself) are stagging a 40 minute enduro run tonight! If you think you have what it takes, meet us down there. Nothing like a nightime enduro race to see who is really the king. (PS, if tony would like to show up with the timing system that would be really cool!) Rules are, well, you habe to change your own batteries, one car only (no back up cars) and if you want to change your tires / motor while racing, thats up to you.

See you guys tonight. 

P.S. One class only (modified, stock, rubber, foam) we dont care.


----------



## DrClick

Note: discussion about this race is also taking place at http://wmrcracing.com/mforum/viewtopic.php?p=1638#1638

See you guys tonight (hint, charge some batteries before you get there or get there early)


----------



## alltech

You know what i was thinking about setting up some nice thick foam that would fit in great on the parts of the track that seem most likly to hit and break your car or truck( main turns 3&4).....it would be pretty easy to set up we could glue it on or drill a hole and run a lag bolt through it....just a thought??????


----------



## gr7hug

enduro+brushless... interesting....

I dont have the time tonight however
sorry to hear about the chassis... thats rough!


----------



## alltech

Dr.Click how will we know what to run? My motors are soldered in so i would need to know b4 the race  ....I can charge my batteries early np...


----------



## DrClick

If anyone has any questions, they can call me (This is Tom) 616-450-8569. I should be up at riders no later than 6pm.


----------



## Fred Knapp

DrClick said:


> ATTENTION: 40 minute endurance race tonight! Tuesday May 17th at 9:15pm! At least two of us (Dave and myself) are stagging a 40 minute enduro run tonight! If you think you have what it takes, meet us down there. Nothing like a nightime enduro race to see who is really the king. (PS, if tony would like to show up with the timing system that would be really cool!) Rules are, well, you habe to change your own batteries, one car only (no back up cars) and if you want to change your tires / motor while racing, thats up to you.
> 
> See you guys tonight.
> 
> P.S. One class only (modified, stock, rubber, foam) we dont care.


Lets see.
40 minute endurance race, start time 9:15pm.
So if I show up at like 9:40pm and run one pack that should just about so it.
LoL, jk.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

48 pitch gears seem to hold up better outside than 64 pitch, being as 64 has finer teeth they seem to get pulverized by any sand that gets caught in the gears.


----------



## kevinm

DamageIncRacing said:


> 48 pitch gears seem to hold up better outside than 64 pitch, being as 64 has finer teeth they seem to get pulverized by any sand that gets caught in the gears.


Plus most 64 pitch pinions these days are aluminum, while 48 pitch tend to be steel. Personally, I use Losi pinion gears because they're the hardest. If you get a rock stuck in your spur gear, it hurts the rock!

As for "soft" walls, I've got an idea of how to build one I want to discuss with Tony this weekend. It seems like the most likely place to break your car (for me anyway) is exiting the curve leading onto the main straightaway. You're trying to keep the throttle down on an off-camber downhill turn, so the car pushes out into the wall. I figure if you crash in the middle or end of the straight, it's your own fault (or maybe you had help).


----------



## kevinm

On another note, does anybody know where to get Take Off CS27's? I keep hearing that these are what everyone uses (and they come pre-mounted for around $30), but no one ever says where they get them.


----------



## Denney

Kevin - Call RCScrewz...He's got/is getting some for Rich's MORL series. He quoted me $30 for a mounted set.

734-765-8870

Denney


----------



## NTwigs

Kevin, I should have some either the end of the this week or the first part of next. Schumacher has been out for the past couple of weeks.


----------



## wreckscuba

may want to try Dan he races at Lazer.I copy/pasted this from there (We are also taking orders for Premounted Take Offs. $25 for a set of 4
If you need some, email us at [email protected] to place your order.
Dan)


kevinm said:


> On another note, does anybody know where to get Take Off CS27's? I keep hearing that these are what everyone uses (and they come pre-mounted for around $30), but no one ever says where they get them.


----------



## wreckscuba

Thanks Denney I hope to go run it tomorrow.I will try it at that rollout and see how it feels.I have never ran a 19turn before but this thing seems slower then my stock monsters. Ed


Denney said:


> Ed - I'm running a Reedy QM19T instead of a V2, but if it helps any, I was gearing my X-Ray at about a 1.30 rollout.
> 
> Denney


----------



## alltech

just was wondering how the 45 min race went last night?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

So- will Johnny Boy be racing this weekend?


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> So- will Johnny Boy be racing this weekend?


Well, I'd like too.... But that depends on............


----------



## John Warner

For anybody that's interested, theres a new thread about a permanant track possibly being located in Hastings. And before any of you jump to conclusions, GLRC, nor I have anything to do with it in any way shape or form. I have no clue who's heading it up other than her name is Lisa. That's all I know about it. The thread can be found here.....
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=112603


----------



## John Warner

John Warner said:


> Well, I'd like too.... But that depends on............


Okay... the verdict is in..... I WILL NOT be racing at Rider's as planned. When I was at the track this past Saturday I talked to Tony and Marty about racing there, and they in turn talked to Bill (the owner of Rider's)

I was just informed that my request has been denied.


----------



## gr7hug

??? trying to figure out where you were racing is what finally got me hooked up here, and into racing... (you dont know me, but i saw your (previous???) track listed in some rc magazine....) whats the deal????


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> I was just informed that my request has been denied.


Thats a bummer, I was thinking that a fee collected from you would be
just another fee collected. Maybe you could race at Hobby sports.


----------



## psycho02

yeah i gotta agree there I don't see why they would'nt take any money from old Johnny Warnout.

I got a 4 wheel electric buggy I will sell you John and then you can run out at West Olive.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*From the WMRC Forum*



DrClick said:


> That race was sweet! It was a blast and my motor doesn't even look like an offroad double!
> 
> Ok, here is what I am suggesting so the rest of you can experience this good time. Lets do an enduro race where everyone has a stock armature. Fred has informed me he has more stock armatures then carters has liver pills.
> 
> Here is why (yes, I know stock is slow) enduro is about consistency, about fast pits, about pit strategy (pitting when someone else is stealing your wheel nut from your Hudy system), its about sticking it out for 30 minutes and lets face it, its hard on motors. So, if we run stock motors, the armatures are cheap, the battery runs longer, and you dont have to worry about messing up your precious race motor.
> 
> Anyway, it was a lot of fun, it would be great to have 10-20 cars on the field (lets face it, its more fun to try and pass someone then it is to make laps by yourself).
> 
> So what do you think, make Tuesday night an Enduro night?


Tom, what if the summers series falls on Tuesday's?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I don't think they will make any money from me either. Both from racing or the shop...


----------



## The Chad

psycho02 said:


> yeah i gotta agree there I don't see why they would'nt take any money from old Johnny Warnout.
> 
> I got a 4 wheel electric buggy I will sell you John and then you can run out at West Olive.



There yha go Johnny boy!!!


----------



## John Warner

Gee, thanks guys  It's refreshing to know I'm still loved somewhere!!!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

You know me Johnny Boy- I go where the fun is


----------



## gr7hug

I will be practicing at riders sometime this afternoon(before 6)

maybe see some of you there


----------



## Fred Knapp

Today was awesome, I have my XL-8R dialed.
Just so everyone knows the score is 3 zip.
Electric goes 24 laps Fastest lap and TQ.


----------



## kevinm

Fred - I think I figured out what was wrong with my Mod car. Hopefully next week will be a 3 car battle for the lead.


----------



## Fred Knapp

kevinm said:


> Fred - I think I figured out what was wrong with my Mod car. Hopefully next week will be a 3 car battle for the lead.


Thats good Kevin.
I knew something was'nt right with your car because your always near the front if not at the front.


----------



## John Warner

kevinm said:


> Fred - I think I figured out what was wrong with my Mod car.


Loose screw behind the wheel?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I hate when that happens...


----------



## Fred Knapp

Tony mentioned that he was leaning to tuesday night racing.
He also said he was looking at a mid to late June start.


----------



## kevinm

John Warner said:


> Loose screw behind the wheel?


I believe the correct phrase is: 
"The nut that holds the steering wheel."

Actually, that "nut" was working well. The car had a bent hinge pin in the rear suspension that didn't let the arm move freely. I thought the car was loose last week due to very small tires, but apparently the real reason was the hinge pin.


----------



## gr7hug

I think i will practice tomorrow afternoon.. hopefully i will get some decent time to go....


----------



## Fred Knapp

Tom,
Heres the link you were looking for.
http://www.ambrc.com


----------



## Denney

Jason & I are talking about racing in Lansing on Monday, anyone else looking to go?

Denney


----------



## DrClick

I will be there unleashing the rath of the Losi on all who dare to show up.


----------



## Fred Knapp

DrClick said:


> I will be there unleashing the rath of the Losi on all who dare to show up.


I was thinking of going. Unleadhing rath! "Rath"?
Sounds like everyone should stock up on parts. LoL.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Alright its the weekend, 
lets go racing.


----------



## alltech

Boogty Boogty Boogty !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Lets crank it up!!!


----------



## John Warner

And the score after today is............????


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Stress 115- Sanity 0. Talk about a bad game...


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> And the score after today is............????


4 - zip electric. 

Touring Mod "A" Main 
1. Chuck Lonergan [email protected] 
2. Jeff Cook [email protected] 
3. Fred Knapp [email protected] 
4. Andrew Knapp [email protected] 
5. Kevin Marcy [email protected] 
6. Damon Converse [email protected] 
7. Jesse Holman [email protected]


----------



## John Warner

WoW! The top three were only separated by .17 tenths of a second? That's crazy!!!


----------



## WarpWind

I just had to get this in here. Seems there has been a Jeff Brown sighting...

http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=72009


----------



## John Warner

Any idea what race it was Bill?


----------



## nitrorod

Jeff Brown whos that?



WarpWind said:


> I just had to get this in here. Seems there has been a Jeff Brown sighting...
> 
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=72009


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Michigan Onroad Racing League*

Race 1
RC SCREWZ
Sun, June 19, 2005
Track Open: 8:00am
Race time: 11:00am
12119 Levan Road, Livonia, MI.

Anyone from Grand Rapids plan on attending?


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> Any idea what race it was Bill?


It was the Reedy race. I have no idea of how he did, though. But knowing Jeff, he probably finished with a pretty good bar tab... :tongue:


----------



## WarpWind

knapster said:


> Anyone from Grand Rapids plan on attending?


Thats the indoor asphalt track, right? Could be interesting.


----------



## Fred Knapp

WarpWind said:


> Thats the indoor asphalt track, right? Could be interesting.


Yes, from the pictures it looks very nice.
http://www.rcscrews.com 
Offical MORL Website


----------



## Rich Chang

Hi,

Hope you can make it to the first MORL race. I gave Fred some flyers when I saw him this past weekend if you are looking for one (Thanks, Fred!).

I would have liked to have had a race out in Grand Rapids since then we would have had a race in each part of the state (east, mid, and west) but I wasn't sure if there would be an onroad track in G.R. this summer.

Hopefully next year. 

-Rich


----------



## eclipz95

Nitrorod......... I'm Jeff Brown.

Warpwind......... Reedy Race 2005. I ended up qualifying 12th. Finished 13th. Rough weekend. 

Hope to make it up there this summer. We'll see. Anyone that wants to drop me an email for any strange reason can at [email protected]. Not the same type of racing scene and fun down here. Peace.

Jeff


----------



## eclipz95

Dang....... i musta scared everyone.

Jeff


----------



## WarpWind

eclipz95 said:


> Nitrorod......... I'm Jeff Brown.


Captain... Oh, nevermind. Ask Andy to finish that one.



 eclipz95 said:


> Warpwind......... Reedy Race 2005. I ended up qualifying 12th. Finished 13th. Rough weekend.


12th is a helluva lot better than I would have. By the way, what do you think of the Corally car?  Kinda always wanted a Corally. I've got the last name for it.....

...the guy also known as DaRoot'e'yeah.


----------



## John Warner

Jeff.......

Got your mail, and yeah.... it has been as LONG time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eclipz95

WarpWind said:


> Captain... Oh, nevermind. Ask Andy to finish that one.
> 
> 
> 12th is a helluva lot better than I would have. By the way, what do you think of the Corally car? Kinda always wanted a Corally. I've got the last name for it.....
> 
> ...the guy also known as DaRoot'e'yeah.


Warpwind....... I really like the RDX. The balance of the car is a lot better and has a lot more steering. Let me know if you are in the market for one. Call me at Superior if you want sometime.

John........ yeah, now I get to move this weekend. I will be in Winter Springs now. Apartment complex is income restricted so I got the boot. Moving into a 3 bedroom house though so if anyone needs to move down south let me know. HAHA.

Jeff


----------



## Fred Knapp

That was some great racing today. 
At times we had the freight train in motion.
Score, 5 - zip
Team Diggity Designs TQ's and takes 1st,2nd and 3rd place.


----------



## Blueskid

I'd have to say, I do like the looks of that Diggity car, He did a nice job on that car.. But I still like Associated  Give me a few weeks fred.. I'll catch up, it's only a matter of time ;-)


----------



## Fred Knapp

Blueskid said:


> I'd have to say, I do like the looks of that Diggity car, He did a nice job on that car.. But I still like Associated  Give me a few weeks fred.. I'll catch up, it's only a matter of time ;-)


Mike, I like associated also, its just that I like the XL-R8 more.
I know you'll be up to speed soon and that will make racing even more fun.


----------



## WarpWind

knapster said:


> Mike, I like associated also, its just that I like the XL-R8 more.
> I know you'll be up to speed soon and that will make racing even more fun.


After seeing some pics of the new FT TC4, there isn't too much of a differance between the two. Kinda weird seing seeing an Associated car with a carbon fiber chassis. It's been awhile since they put that stuff into a car other than shock towers.


----------



## The Chad

Mr. Warnout!!!! You have a PM......


----------



## tonyw

*RE/MAX and WMRCRacing cash Race*

Fred,
WE will have all the details worked out for the Cash Race this week.
$1000.00 Cash payout.
July 23th
$15.00 entry fee per class
We will be posting more info on our website soon!.
www.wmrcracing.com


----------



## The Chad

yooouuuuuwhooooooo!!! John....


----------



## DamageIncRacing

W.O.O.R. said:


> yooouuuuuwhooooooo!!! John....


 
I dont think he checks here very often anymore  - I have to bug him on the never-tell to get him to check his e-mail!!!  :devil:


----------



## tonyw

*RE/MAX & WMRC Racing Cash Race 6/23/05*

RE/MAX and West Michigan RC Racing has joined together to sponser this outstanding ON-Road Race!

WHEN: 
July 23th 2005

TIMES:
Track opens at 10AM
Sign up opens at 10:30AM
Races starts at 12:30PM

WHERE: 
Riders Parking lot
2055 - 28th St.
Grand Rapids, MI 49508

ENTRY FEE:
$15.00 per entry

Classes:
Touring Electric Stock Foam
Touring Electric 19T Rubber
Touring Electric Mod Foam
Touring Nitro Foam
1/12 Scale Mod
Stock Truck Foam
(Each class must have 5 or more entries or class will be dropped!)

PAYOUT:
*$1000.00 Cash Total Payout! 
*1st, 2nd and 3rd place of the "A", "B" and "C" mains of each class will win cash! 
*4th & 5th place of the "A", "B" and "C" mains will win Riders Gift Certificates!
*Payouts to each class or entry will depend on the number of entries in that class and the total number of entrys!

Additional info will be posted on our website soon.


----------



## Roy Dallier

*????*

Will there be separate class for the pro driver (sponsored driver) verses the guys who are not sponsored (armature drivers) ??


----------



## Fred Knapp

I kind of hope not. 
There are a lot of people I know with level 1 sponsorships that are'nt pro.


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> I dont think he checks here very often anymore  - I have to bug him on the never-tell to get him to check his e-mail!!!  :devil:


Believe it or not, but I got it!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Oh sure... NOW make an appearance!  :devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

In reguards to this big race- where will the brushless guys be put? I'm assuming mod? Just in case I show up I would like to know how I need to set up...


----------



## tonyw

Yes, All Brushless system will be put in the Mod class


----------



## Roy Dallier

knapster said:


> I kind of hope not.
> There are a lot of people I know with level 1 sponsorships that are'nt pro.



Fred i think you know the guys iam talking about i just don't think it is fare for some of the guys they almost have know chance of winning. Most all of the big races a class the pro drivers and fred iam just asking ? that has been brought up before with this kind of race.


----------



## tonyw

Roy Dallier said:


> Fred i think you know the guys iam talking about i just don't think it is fare for some of the guys they almost have know chance of winning. Most all of the big races a class the pro drivers and fred iam just asking ? that has been brought up before with this kind of race.


Roy,
I really do not think many "Pro's" will show up for this race. I checked the classes that the MORL offers and they do not have any pro classes.
This is the 1st annual race and if we should happen to draw a lot of "Pro's", we may add some classes next year.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Heck, I hope that we get quite a few good drivers including "Pro's".
I always look forward to this kind of race. With out those guys we have no way to really judge our own ability, besides I might get lucky and be able to race with some of them.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Heck, I hope that we get quite a few good drivers including "Pro's".
> I always look forward to this kind of race. With out those guys we have no way to really judge our own ability, besides I might get lucky and be able to race with some of them.
> 
> Just my 2 cents


Sounds to me like you're ready for Cleveland already! LoL!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Sounds to me like you're ready for Cleveland already! LoL!!


You know it.
Andrew a and I had so much fun.
This year we hope to go 12th scale also.


----------



## Fred Knapp

tonyw said:


> RE/MAX and West Michigan RC Racing has joined together to sponser this outstanding ON-Road Race!
> 
> WHEN:
> July 23th 2005
> 
> TIMES:
> Track opens at 10AM
> Sign up opens at 10:30AM
> Races starts at 12:30PM
> 
> WHERE:
> Riders Parking lot
> 2055 - 28th St.
> Grand Rapids, MI 49508
> 
> ENTRY FEE:
> $15.00 per entry
> 
> Classes:
> Touring Electric Stock Foam
> Touring Electric 19T Rubber
> Touring Electric Mod Foam
> Touring Nitro Foam
> 1/12 Scale Mod
> Stock Truck Foam
> (Each class must have 5 or more entries or class will be dropped!)
> 
> PAYOUT:
> *$1000.00 Cash Total Payout!
> *1st, 2nd and 3rd place of the "A", "B" and "C" mains of each class will win cash!
> *4th & 5th place of the "A", "B" and "C" mains will win Riders Gift Certificates!
> **Payouts to each class or entry will depend on the number of entries in that class and the total number of entrys!*


Tony, 
On the flyier that I have from Riders, it says that there is a Minimun of 5 entries, and a maximum of 8 entries per heat.
I'm just wondering if this means less than five entries in any class means that you will not be eligabile for the cash payout?


----------



## DaWrench

Knapster:

YGPM


----------



## Fred Knapp

Got it Tim and right back to ya.


----------



## DaWrench

Fred:

Here comes another one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

DaWrench said:


> Fred:
> 
> Here comes another one!!!!!!!!!!


Tim, Mini wants to run mod, Trash can said so. :thumbsup:


----------



## J FAST

is it race day yet !!!!!!!!! dang two more days I need to make up for last weeks poor performance I think ill have something for you guys this week yeahhhh see ya sat


----------



## alltech

Well just think we have racing on saturday and then on tuesday again YEEEE HAWWWWW for the rest of the summer


----------



## Fred Knapp

J FAST said:


> I need to make up for last weeks poor performance I think ill have something for you guys this week yeahhhh see ya sat


Well if you run anything like last nights performance it will make for some great racing. :thumbsup:


----------



## eclipz95

J FAST said:


> is it race day yet !!!!!!!!! dang two more days I need to make up for last weeks poor performance I think ill have something for you guys this week yeahhhh see ya sat


You better win that race in July so you can pay me! LOL! What up Jesse? When you coming down to visit? Hope things are good for ya. laterz.

Jeff


----------



## Rich Chang

What size the Rider's track? Need to figure out if I need to buy more gears.  Hopefully I can make it out in the 23rd.

-Rich


----------



## Fred Knapp

Rich Chang said:


> What size the Rider's track? Need to figure out if I need to buy more gears.  Hopefully I can make it out in the 23rd.
> 
> -Rich


Rich,
The track size is something like 100'x50'.


----------



## Rich Chang

Thanks. I need to get some smaller gears then.


----------



## Greg Anthony

tonyw said:


> RE/MAX and West Michigan RC Racing has joined together to sponser this outstanding ON-Road Race!
> 
> WHEN:
> July 23th 2005
> 
> TIMES:
> Track opens at 10AM
> Sign up opens at 10:30AM
> Races starts at 12:30PM
> 
> WHERE:
> Riders Parking lot
> 2055 - 28th St.
> Grand Rapids, MI 49508
> 
> ENTRY FEE:
> $15.00 per entry
> 
> Classes:
> Touring Electric Stock Foam
> Touring Electric 19T Rubber
> Touring Electric Mod Foam
> Touring Nitro Foam
> 1/12 Scale Mod
> Stock Truck Foam
> (Each class must have 5 or more entries or class will be dropped!)
> 
> PAYOUT:
> *$1000.00 Cash Total Payout!
> *1st, 2nd and 3rd place of the "A", "B" and "C" mains of each class will win cash!
> *4th & 5th place of the "A", "B" and "C" mains will win Riders Gift Certificates!
> *Payouts to each class or entry will depend on the number of entries in that class and the total number of entrys!
> 
> Additional info will be posted on our website soon.


How smooth is the track for 1/12th? 

count me in for mod rubber and mod 1/12th


----------



## Fred Knapp

Greg Anthony said:


> How smooth is the track for 1/12th?
> count me in for mod rubber and mod 1/12th


Greg,
The track is ultra smooth.
Glad you can make it.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I'd race but there's no class for Mod (brushless) Foam... Oh well


----------



## kevinm

> Classes:
> Touring Electric Stock Foam
> Touring Electric 19T Rubber
> Touring Electric Mod Foam
> Touring Nitro Foam
> 1/12 Scale Mod
> Stock Truck Foam


Looks like there's a mod foam class to me. 


And the track length is actually more like 120' (measured by the _highly accurate_ 1 pace=3ft method).


----------



## alltech

lmao kevin


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Oops- my bad...


----------



## Fred Knapp

*MORL, Michigan Onroad Racing League*

Race 1
RC SCREWZ
Sun, June 19, 2005
Track Open: 8:00am
Race time: 11:00am
12119 Levan Road, Livonia, MI.

I hear that the traction is awesome.

I know that Jesse, Kevin, Andrew and myself are going,
anyone else from this side of the state plan on attending?

Its hard to get racers to come to our track if we fail to have good attendance at there tracks.


----------



## Blueskid

DamageIncRacing said:


> Oops- my bad...


So does that mean you're coming then? :thumbsup:


----------



## Blueskid

:wave: Hey everyone , Guess what today is !!!




:hat: MY BIRTHDAY :hat:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Blueskid said:


> So does that mean you're coming then? :thumbsup:


 
Depends on if I can get a "pit crew" to go...:devil:


----------



## John Warner

Nooooo problem!


----------



## Blueskid

DamageIncRacing said:


> Depends on if I can get a "pit crew" to go



Erm A Pit crew?!  Since when do you and yer Tc4 with BRUSHLESS need a pit crew?!? what someone to charge bats for ya ?? :thumbsup: hehe just messing with ya :tongue:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John Warner said:


> Nooooo problem!


Confirmation there Warnout? Gotta get my pit table back (loaned it out)...  :devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Blueskid said:


> Erm A Pit crew?!  Since when do you and yer Tc4 with BRUSHLESS need a pit crew?!? what someone to charge bats for ya ?? :thumbsup: hehe just messing with ya :tongue:


I've been outta the loop so long I forgot which part of my "ray-gun" I'm s'posed to hold on to!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Tuesday night racing starts today, so being'em on out and lets go racin.


----------



## Rich Chang

Thanks, Fred.  Glad to hear a bunch of you will be able to make it out. It will be good to see you!

The track will be having a club race on Saturday and then will be open for practice afterwards if any of you will be coming in that day .

-Rich




knapster said:


> Race 1
> RC SCREWZ
> Sun, June 19, 2005
> Track Open: 8:00am
> Race time: 11:00am
> 12119 Levan Road, Livonia, MI.
> 
> I hear that the traction is awesome.
> 
> I know that Jesse, Kevin, Andrew and myself are going,
> anyone else from this side of the state plan on attending?
> 
> Its hard to get racers to come to our track if we fail to have good attendance at there tracks.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Rich Chang said:


> Thanks, Fred.  Glad to hear a bunch of you will be able to make it out. It will be good to see you!
> 
> The track will be having a club race on Saturday and then will be open for practice afterwards if any of you will be coming in that day .
> 
> -Rich


Thank you Rich,
Whats the scoop on Saturday club racing, Open and start time?
-Fred.


----------



## John Warner

Fred, how'd the evening race go???


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Fred, how'd the evening race go???


Andrew cleaned house.


----------



## Rich Chang

Hi Fred,

The track is open from noon - 8:00p on Saturdays. Keith said the track will most likely be open just for practice this Saturday. If enough folks show up and want to race, then he will hold racing.

-Rich





knapster said:


> Thank you Rich,
> Whats the scoop on Saturday club racing, Open and start time?
> -Fred.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Rich Chang said:


> Hi Fred,
> 
> The track is open from noon - 8:00p on Saturdays. Keith said the track will most likely be open just for practice this Saturday. If enough folks show up and want to race, then he will hold racing.
> 
> -Rich


Thanks, I appreciate the info.
-Fred.


----------



## John Warner

Sure has been awful quiet in here lately. Hummmmm.......... Wonder why?? LoL!!!!!


----------



## alltech

I wish they had baby sitting service at the track?


----------



## The Chad

Been Quiet everywhere.........Thats it, Imma get the bull horn out!!!!! Oohhh wait I sound like a girl so I'll hand it to John......LOL Wake up people!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Lots of racing this weekend, Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## kevinm

Is the usual crew going to be racing in G.R. on saturday, or is everybody going to RCScrewz to practice?


----------



## alltech

im in , in GR


----------



## WarpWind

Jeff Brown! Jeff Brown! He's everywhere....!









Maybe we should start a JB fan club. Probably couldn't wear the shirts in public, though :tongue: .


----------



## John Warner

Nice trophy Jeff has....... I think I'd rather have the one wearing the white pants though!!


----------



## John Warner

W.O.O.R. said:


> Been Quiet everywhere.........Thats it, Imma get the bull horn out!!!!! Oohhh wait I sound like a girl so I'll hand it to John......LOL Wake up people!!!!


Taking the mic from Chad..... WAKE UP EVERYBODY, it's almost race weekend!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

kevinm said:


> Is the usual crew going to be racing in G.R. on saturday, or is everybody going to RCScrewz to practice?


Andrew and I will be racing at riders, Jesse is going to RCScrewz to practice.


----------



## John Warner

I'm stopping by to be a spectator!


----------



## Denney

I'll be racing tomorrow at Rider's...if I can remember how...

Denney


----------



## The Chad

John Warner said:


> I'm stopping by to be a spectator!



So were you stopping by to be a spectator???


----------



## John Warner

Chad......

I'll probably be stopping by Rider's. Oh, and to answer your question, no it can't be copied, but I just received a new one for you. (it can be used many times over)


----------



## The Chad

Sweetness!!!


----------



## S.Stew

knapster said:


> Andrew and I will be racing at riders, Jesse is going to RCScrewz to practice.



Im heading down with Jesse to RC Screwz as well.


----------



## alltech

wont be there till tueday  going to harbor fest in south haven forthe Dragin boat races...... PEACE! GOODLUCK ALL!


----------



## Fred Knapp

alltech said:


> wont be there till tueday  going to harbor fest in south haven forthe Dragin boat races...... PEACE! GOODLUCK ALL!


Thats always a good time, have fun with that.


----------



## Phat Dakota

I think the only reason Jeff has such a big smile on his face is for other reasons. And we could wear the shirts, just not the hats! It's all about the Reedy hat!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Race 1 Morl at RC Screwz
Modifed TC:
QUALIFYING:
TQ) Andrew Knapp
2) Jeff Cook
3) Kevin Marcy
Andrew did so good with the 9 and 10 turn motor that I'll have to let him try the 7 and 8's.


----------



## J FAST

*Fred*

Hey fred did you get your XRAY's?


----------



## Fred Knapp

J FAST said:


> Hey fred did you get your XRAY's?


Jesse.
Not yet, Greg has'nt e-mailed me back yet.


----------



## J FAST

Darn well he didnt put them on ebay either lol did you check your esc ?


----------



## John Warner

X-ray's???? Fred????


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> X-ray's???? Fred????


Yeah, the price seems to be about right.
Thought i'd give it a shot if the deal happens.


----------



## Fred Knapp

J FAST said:


> Darn well he didnt put them on <a href=http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-1606754-2202639 target=_blank>eBay</a><img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0> either lol did you check your esc ?


I have'nt checked the esc yet, I've been busy painting my own house.


----------



## DaWrench

Fred:

Hi,

You'll like them better than the TC3's. they are easier to tune, setup, and drive. but parts are a bit higher pricewise. ($100 for a complete set of springs). Mini loves both of his Xrays (and his new FK05).
and Jesse and I can help you out with setups if you need it.


----------



## WarpWind

DaWrench said:


> ...I can help you out with setups if you need it.


Hey Tim. Your other son may need some help with setups soon as well. Seems the old boy is itching for some onroad action again. Seems I'll be one more spot behind than I already am.... :tongue: 

Bill D.


----------



## DaWrench

Son:

any time you need help just let me know.


----------



## DaWrench

Jesse:

call me around 9pm tonight on my cell.


----------



## John Warner

Sure has been quiet here for the past day or so.
Nobody planning on racing this weekend or what?
Maybe I'll stop by Rider's again Saturday.
And _maybe_ Fred might let me drive one of his cars for him in one of his heat races..... (hint-hint!)


----------



## Fred Knapp

You should have came by the track. I could'nt do anything today maybe you could have.


----------



## alltech

I know what you mean by "doing nothing right" been there done that a least i finished 2 out of 3 heats and the main for a change... LOL!


----------



## The Chad

Hey there Mr. Warner!!!! The MGR race is coming up fast!!! Better start working on the lines and jokes...it will be here before you know it!!!


----------



## WarpWind

Just thought I'd run this up the flag pole and see if anyone salutes. I've got a barely used MP7.5 I'm thinking about unloading. Is anyone interested, or know of anyone else that is? The 1/8th scale thang was nice, but I think I need a Revo now.

Anyways, anyone interested, just PM me.

Bill.


----------



## nitrorod

I am in the same boat as Bill have no time to race this summer so want to unload my b4 its got everything that you could want but dont want to do the shipping thing any one want one make me an offer.


----------



## John Warner

W.O.O.R. said:


> Hey there Mr. Warner!!!! The MGR race is coming up fast!!! Better start working on the lines and jokes...it will be here before you know it!!!


I'm all ready and waiting. :thumbsup:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Well, count me out of the "cash" race- looks like I'll be going to Indiana. Oh well...


----------



## J FAST

Fred did your BMI XRAY show up yet!!! i seen you bought it. good choice. did your other deal go through I hope so. are you going to run them outdoors or save them for indoors. well i will see ya at the track tonight. I have a NEW TOY to show ya. CORALLY RDX see ya Jesse


----------



## Fred Knapp

J FAST said:


> Fred did your BMI XRAY show up yet!!! i seen you bought it. good choice. did your other deal go through I hope so. are you going to run them outdoors or save them for indoors. well i will see ya at the track tonight. I have a NEW TOY to show ya. CORALLY RDX see ya Jesse


It should be here by thursday and I do plan on running it outdoors. The other deal that I was working on did'nt happen. Yeah the RDX looks sweet.


----------



## DaWrench

Fred with a belt drive.......Jesse with a RDX............ (Jesse, you better start your own hobby shop...... the way those things break). I guess we'll go back to a shaft car just to be different. 
Jesse, I tried calling you and left a message.......not sure if I got your cell or not??? will try again tonight.

Son:

giving up and dirt?????? if I had the money I'd buy our MP7.5 but no money for toys until they figure out whats wrong with me (again). besides old age.

Thanks


----------



## Mike Champ

W.O.O.R. said:


> Hey there Mr. Warner!!!! The MGR race is coming up fast!!! Better start working on the lines and jokes...it will be here before you know it!!!


 And don't forget to practice "Champrenault"...
Will be good to see you again there Mr. John


----------



## WarpWind

DaWrench said:


> giving up and dirt?????? if I had the money I'd buy our MP7.5 but no money for toys until they figure out whats wrong with me (again). besides old age.


I could never give up dirt. It'd be like giving up asphalt. I just haven't had the time lately and I'd really, really like a Revo. Dunno why, just a bug I've gotten in the last few days. Probably change by next week.

Anyways, Saturday is looking good. Can't wait to run my Pro4 this weekend.

Bill.


----------



## kevinm

Sounds like Jesse & Fred have joined the "Jeff Cook Car of the Month Club".


----------



## The Chad

Mike Champ said:


> And don't forget to practice "Champrenault"...
> Will be good to see you again there Mr. John


LMAO!!! Yeah!!!!


----------



## J FAST

*lol*



kevinm said:


> Sounds like Jesse & Fred have joined the "Jeff Cook Car of the Month Club".


Hello my name is Jesse and I have a RC addiction LOL :dude:


----------



## DaWrench

Son:

If you want to sell your MP 7.5 LMK. I might know someone who is looking for a buggy.

e mails the same.

Jesse:

Tell us something WE don't know............. call me. 

and now for Mini's new shaft drive car........................ Tamiya's new shaftie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Warner

You must be talking about the new TB EVO IV..... right??
I figured that since the TA04-R has been discontinued.
But then again, maybe I'm still wrong!


----------



## Fred Knapp

J FAST said:


> Hello my name is Jesse and I have a RC addiction LOL :dude:


I have a two step program for that addiction, LoL.
Step 1. Pick a quit date.
Step 2. Give me all of your RC stuff. :tongue:


----------



## DaWrench

John:

Hi,

Yep:

I also have a Prototype Kai chassis for it. soon to be a B.M.I./DaWrench designed chassis. I gave up on the TC3. Team Assoc Pissed me off one too many times.

Jesse:

What you don't give Fred you can give to me  I need more, more, I can never have enough. 

and if any of you guys see WarpWind Please tell him to call me.

Thanks


----------



## WarpWind

DaWrench said:


> and if any of you guys see WarpWind Please tell him to call me.
> 
> Thanks


I would, but I don't have your number. I'd be happy to once I get it... :tongue: 

[email protected]


----------



## DaWrench

Son:

You have a PM


----------



## John Warner

Man, must have been quite an exciting raceday Saturday. Nobody's posted anything!!!

Hey Mr. Brown....


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Man, must have been quite an exciting raceday Saturday. Nobody's posted anything!!!
> 
> Hey Mr. Brown....


Yeah, you should have been here. The score is something like how many weeks we've been racing to zero. I"ve been trying to work mysself out of a slump, having fun though.


----------



## kevinm

John Warner said:


> Man, must have been quite an exciting raceday Saturday. Nobody's posted anything!!!


Actually, we had a pretty good turnout with 4 heats of Electric TC, 1 of Nitro, and a truck heat. As Fred likes to point out, Electric out-qualified Nitro again, even though the track layout had 3 long straightaways. (OK, I'll be honest. *I* like pointing it out, too!  )

Describing from my (not entirely reliable) memory: Chuck had TQ with 24 laps using a Novak "mystery motor", and I think Jeff may have also had 24, with the rest of the "A" main at 23 laps. Marty ended up winning the main after Chuck suffered a probable "thermal", Jeff & Jesse had some sort of problems, and I was the only other survivor. Fred & Rotten Little Knapster had problems most of the day, with Andrew trying rubber tires in Mod (without much success).

I think Denney won the 19-turn main, but I was too busy trying to figure out why my car wouldn't go where I told it to pay attention to the results.


----------



## DaWrench

Kevin:

all you gotta do is hang a BIG pinion on your 5800. Chuck's "mystery motor" wasn't with him Saturday. just a BIG pinion and yes he "Thermaled" in the main.
too bad Mini works every weekend. or we might be out there pushing you aorund the track.............after we borrowed some 48pd gears from you.


----------



## kevinm

Chuck's 5800 was sitting on his pit table. The one that was in his car is _probably_ the 6.5 turn coming soon to a hobby shop near you (he didn't know for sure), but he didn't have a GTB speedo. I suspect the shutdown was the ESC, not the motor. Next week I'll be the mystery motor "crash test dummy". Maybe with 2 fans....:devil:


----------



## kevinm

P.S. - I already did hang a BIG pinion on my 5800. It came off at around 180° in one heat, but seemed faster with one tooth less.


----------



## J FAST

kevinm said:


> Actually, we had a pretty good turnout with 4 heats of Electric TC, 1 of Nitro, and a truck heat. As Fred likes to point out, Electric out-qualified Nitro again, even though the track layout had 3 long straightaways. (OK, I'll be honest. *I* like pointing it out, too!  )
> 
> Describing from my (not entirely reliable) memory: Chuck had TQ with 24 laps using a Novak "mystery motor", and I think Jeff may have also had 24, with the rest of the "A" main at 23 laps. Marty ended up winning the main after Chuck suffered a probable "thermal", Jeff & Jesse had some sort of problems, and I was the only other survivor. Fred & Rotten Little Knapster had problems most of the day, with Andrew trying rubber tires in Mod (without much success).
> 
> I think Denney won the 19-turn main, but I was too busy trying to figure out why my car wouldn't go where I told it to pay attention to the results.


Kevin I qualified 2nd with 24 laps 1 sec behind chuck running rubber tires just to clairify LOL :tongue:


----------



## DaWrench

Kevin: 

I know Chuck has 2 5800's and a 8.5 still in the bag. the newer 6.5 (Velociti/GTB) hasn't shown up at Chucks house yet. I've waiting to see one before buying anything brushless for Vegas. 

you might need to go even BIGGER......... next time look at Chuck's motor cam and just roll the car through the corners. as for him thermaling in the main... he didn't say how hot it got. 

Jesse:

when are you going to break out your RDX?????? they make a great asphalt car and you'll need a 3.9MM chassis for carpet anyway. Robbie should give you a good deal on one. run that dog.


----------



## John Warner

Guy's........ thanks for the update, it's greatly appreciated. Wished I would have been there. Could have seen some awesome racing!!!


----------



## kevinm

DaWrench said:


> I know Chuck has 2 5800's and a 8.5 still in the bag. the newer 6.5 (Velociti/GTB) hasn't shown up at Chucks house yet. I've waiting to see one before buying anything brushless for Vegas.


The motor in question was in my hot little hands for a couple tests. It's windings are about 60% of the resistance of the 5800. It is definitely *NOT* a 5800. Here's some more data:



Code:


[font=Fixedsys]NOVAK SS5800 TURBO-DYNO NUMBERS at 6.9 Volts [/font]
[font=Fixedsys]RPM TORQ WATTS EFF% AMPS[/font]
[font=Fixedsys]27354 6.7 137 79 25.0[/font]
[font=Fixedsys]26278 8.1 157 75 30.1[/font]
[font=Fixedsys]25288 9.4 176 73 34.8[/font]
[font=Fixedsys]24284 10.7 192 69 40.0[/font]
[font=Fixedsys]23390 11.9 206 66 44.9[/font]

[font=Fixedsys]NOVAK "MYSTERY MOTOR" (Probably 6.5 turn)[/font]
[font=Fixedsys]RPM TORQ WATTS EFF% AMPS[/font]
[font=Fixedsys]39250 4.7 138 80 24.9[/font]
[font=Fixedsys]37523 5.9 165 79 30.0[/font]
[font=Fixedsys]36254 6.9 187 77 34.9[/font]
[font=Fixedsys]35054 8.0 207 75 40.0[/font]
[font=Fixedsys]34019 9.0 226 72 45.0[/font]

[font=Fixedsys]NOVAK SS4300 TURBO-DYNO NUMBERS at 6.9 Volts [/font]
[font=Fixedsys]RPM	TORQ WATTS EFF% AMPS[/font]
[font=Fixedsys]20325 8.7 131 76 24.9[/font]
[font=Fixedsys]19100 10.6 150 72 30.0[/font]
[font=Fixedsys]18162 12.3 166 68 34.9[/font]
[font=Fixedsys]17200 14.0 178 64 40.0[/font]
[font=Fixedsys]16339 15.5 187 60 45.0[/font]

Based on the performance we all saw last week, and as long as there are no real thermal shutdown problems when run with the GTB, you will definitely want one .


----------



## John Warner

Kevin....... maybe you should pursue a career in reporting?!


----------



## DaWrench

Kevin:

Just got off the phone with Chuck. the motor in question is not a 6.5. but something inbetween the 6.5 and the 8.5 motors form Novak. I'm still waiting to see the Vel/GTB combo. (I'll end up with one anyway). just gotta stuff it all in Mini's new ride. and I'll end up with Mini's 5800 for the Xray.


----------



## Fred Knapp

DaWrench said:


> Kevin:
> 
> Just got off the phone with Chuck. the motor in question is not a 6.5. but something inbetween the 6.5 and the 8.5 motors form Novak. I'm still waiting to see the Vel/GTB combo. (I'll end up with one anyway). just gotta stuff it all in Mini's new ride. and I'll end up with Mini's 5800 for the Xray.


6.5, 7.4, 8.6, That sucker is fast. :wave:


----------



## kevinm

John Warner said:


> Kevin....... maybe you should pursue a career in reporting?!


Sounds like Tim is the one with the "inside connections". I've just got lots of techno gizmos.  

And if Chuck's prototype motor is LESS powerful than the 6.5, I may regret having already ordered a 5.5 system. Anybody selling 5000mAh cells yet? And bigger front bumpers??


----------



## DaWrench

Kevin:

just buy some IB 3800's same voltage and runtime but higher IR as the GP3700's
and get a Rubberneck or a P-Dub bumper. and start running g a 6xi to get a feel for it. I've got a 5x1 coming from Truspeed for Mini to run until we get the Vel/GTB
(I ordered the same one Kevin) (and IB has some 4000MaH cells coming out soon)
besides to much power is never enough.


----------



## psycho02

Pops thats waaaaaaay to much, at least it would be for my b4 in the dirt


----------



## kevinm

DaWrench said:


> Kevin:
> 
> just buy some IB 3800's same voltage and runtime but higher IR as the GP3700's
> and get a Rubberneck or a P-Dub bumper. and start running g a 6xi to get a feel for it. I've got a 5x1 coming from Truspeed for Mini to run until we get the Vel/GTB
> (I ordered the same one Kevin) (and IB has some 4000MaH cells coming out soon)
> besides to much power is never enough.


Already got some 3800's, just haven't tried them yet. (Hint: the previous message _may_ have included a joke. I do that _sometimes_.:jest: )

RE: Running a 5 turn. None for me, thanks. It's hard enough to run a 9 turn and keep brushes and batteries alive for 5 minutes. I'll stick with my 5800 until the new stuff arrives. Also keep in mind that you can't really compare the number of turns between a brushed and a brushless motor. The 5800 is a 8.5 turn, but since brushless motors are wound in a "Y" configuration, the current has to flow through 2 poles worth of windings, so it's really like a 17 turn. But it doesn't have brushes or a comm, so that makes it run better, and the windings are on the outside so there's more room for bigger wire, etc., etc. Even RPMs don't seem to be a good comparison. The 4300 turns less RPMs than a typical stock motor, but produces WAY more power and performs like a typical 19 turn. The only way to really compare them is "how fast does it go" when you put it in a car.


----------



## WarpWind

WoooHooo! What a great day of racing. Couldn't have asked for much better weather. And poor Woelper, he couldn't finish a single race all day. I'm thinking next week will be stock, though. Gotta get ready for the big race coming up.

Oh, and Tim, sorry I haven't gotten back to you yet. Been a bit busy lately.

Bill D.


----------



## kevinm

WarpWind said:


> ... I'm thinking next week will be stock, though. Gotta get ready for the big race coming up...
> 
> Bill D.


If you do switch to stock, you'll have to change your Hobby Talk name to "WimpWind". :jest: 


Fred & Jesse - Looks like Lazer starts racing at 11:00. Better set your alarm clock!


----------



## WarpWind

kevinm said:


> If you do switch to stock, you'll have to change your Hobby Talk name to "WimpWind". :jest:


I'm not 'fraid uv you guys! I'm used to being the back marker :tongue: Just don't want to run a spec motor. Might actually be better than what I normally run, but it's more the idea of it.

Just me being me.... :freak:


----------



## DaWrench

Son:

That's ok, I undersand. I've been there..alot. I'm off work on a medical. so I'm home all day (except when they are running tests). if you need a BIG motor LMK.

Kevin:

Hi,

I thought about that. Mini was getting around Halo with a 7x1 really well and making time with the Xray running 3300's (high voltage, low 400's run time). we tried a 6x2 and dumped with 30 seconds to go. I'm hoping the 3800's will make it the full 5 minutes. can't wait for the new Novak GTB/VEL to show up. should be fun. (just trying to figure out how to stuff all that stuff on that little chassis space)


----------



## WarpWind

So, will there be racing Tuesday night? What time does the shindig start? I'm enjoying this parking lot thang too much to wait for Saturday.


----------



## alltech

Yes there is racimg tomorrow,however IF the TURNOUT is a little there will be no more Tuesday at RIDERS.


----------



## John Warner

How'd it go at Lazer for the MORL's race #2??


----------



## Dave Walton

John Warner said:


> How'd it go at Lazer for the MORL's race #2??


 
Alittle early for that ? the race is this weekend.:jest:


----------



## Rich Chang

John, buy a calendar. LOL!

Anyone know if that big Rider's sponsored race on the 23rd is still being held?

-Rich


----------



## J FAST

*yep*



Rich Chang said:


> John, buy a calendar. LOL!
> 
> Anyone know if that big Rider's sponsored race on the 23rd is still being held?
> 
> -Rich


Hey Rich yes the race is still on. You going to make it? see ya sunday :wave: 
Jesse


----------



## Rich Chang

I'm planning on making it out there, but only to race nitro TC. Will there be a class of nitro TC? 

Glad you (and your cheerleading crew) could make it out this past Sunday and yep, I'll see you Sunday! 

-Rich


----------



## J FAST

*yes*



Rich Chang said:


> I'm planning on making it out there, but only to race nitro TC. Will there be a class of nitro TC?
> 
> Glad you (and your cheerleading crew) could make it out this past Sunday and yep, I'll see you Sunday!
> 
> -Rich


Hey Rich Yes there will be a nitro class see ya


----------



## The Chad

Hows about 1/8th scale onroad???? I'm still looking for a place to race my Vector without having to drive for two days to get there....BRrraaa BBBBRRRrrraaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## John Warner

Dave Walton said:


> Alittle early for that ? the race is this weekend.


Hummm, what can I say other than.... :dude:


----------



## The Chad

Check out this golf cart!!!! This would be sweet!!!!!...http://www.rcpimp.com/rc/messages.pimp?thread=6740


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Warnout- check yer blasted e-mail fer cryin out loud!!!  :devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Warnout... Guess what? CHECK IT AGAIN!!! Sheesh! you're as bad as... Well, I can't think of anything right now!  :devil:


----------



## Guest

*Need a TC3/TC4 one way....*

Desperately.... Does anyone who will be at Riders this Saturday (7/16/05) have a one way for the above cars than I can buy, borrow, trade? I have tried every hobby shop in the immediate area with no luck. Even tried the hub in Lansing, Riders, and Hobby-sports in Kzoo.

Thanks,



Slaughter


----------



## Fred Knapp

kickyfast said:


> Desperately.... Does anyone who will be at Riders this Saturday (7/16/05) have a one way for the above cars than I can buy, borrow, trade? I have tried every hobby shop in the immediate area with no luck. Even tried the hub in Lansing, Riders, and Hobby-sports in Kzoo.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> Slaughter


Mike,
I have one for sale and I'll bring it to the track tomorrow.
-Fred


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Mike,
> I have one for sale and I'll bring it to the track tomorrow.
> -Fred


For $499.99, Fred will sell just about anything!!!


----------



## Guest

John Warner said:


> For $499.99, Fred will sell just about anything!!!


Excellent Fred, thanks a bunch. Although I don't know about a $499.99 price...  I would have to make payments....

Now something a bit less than that and we will be all set. :thumbsup: 

Mike


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:



> For $499.99, Fred will sell just about anything!!!


Hmmmm..... No, I won't go there. I thought about, hit the reply, but it's just too easy on that one. Wow, I never knew restraint could hurt so much! :tongue:


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Current Weather*

Currently: 73° F 
Light Rain 
Humidity: 94% 
Chance of precip: 51% 

A mix of clouds and sunshine for Saturday as moisture from the remnants of Hurricane Dennis will continue to produce a few scattered showers and thunderstorms. The most likely time for these showers and thunderstorms to pop-up will be during the peak of the daytime heating in afternoon and early evening. *Keep in mind, even though some of these storms could produce locally heavy downpours, many locations will not see any significant rainfall. *


----------



## Rich Chang

Hi,

Some of our east siders are planning on coming out for that race on Saturday. I see from the flyer that the track doesn't open until 10:00a. Is that a fixed time or can we actually use it if we get there earlier (such as, 9:00a)?

-Rich


----------



## Fred Knapp

Rich,
I get to the track around 8:30.
Tony is always there blowing it off at that time and then they put soda pop down.
The track should be good to go around 9:30 
See you then.
-Fred


----------



## Rich Chang

Thanks, Fred. 

-Rich


----------



## tonyw

With great sorrow, we must announced that this Saturday, 7/23/05, will be the last race at Riders. The city has shut us down and the track must be removed. We will be looking for somewhere to have the the races. Please be on the lookout for a lot that is zoned "Industrial" because that will be the only way they would let us race. Please keep watching this site www.wmrcracing.com for further info. Also you can PM me your email address or phone number and I would let you know of any new developments. 

Tony Whitehead


----------



## WarpWind

Heard about it a few hours ago. Sucks the big one. Is the indoor track available to us at the moment?


----------



## Nitro Junkie

Hi Pete!!!!!!!!!!




Bye Pete!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, it's a bummer but that old woman back there in those condos has been complaining about the noise for many years now. Funny thing is that a few years ago almost everything we ran was nitro powered, but now most every entry is electric. We also use to run late into the night, sometimes as late as 11:00PM with nothing but those nasty noisey nitro cars. What a shame!


----------



## John Warner

dead in here as usual!


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> dead in here as usual!


Everyone is busy drowning there sorrows...  But I don't think we could have had a better ending to a great era of racing. Ah, the fond memories of smashing cars, blisters from sunburns and hastily packing up my gear in downpours. 

Ah, I'll miss it.....


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, I can agree with ya there Bill. How many years total has it been?
I'm not sure, but wasn't it something like 15 years or so? Does anybody
know the exact years?? I do know it was going on before Tyrone started working there!


----------



## WarpWind

I think it's something like 13 years. Thats pretty much the best guess we could come up with yesterday. Still just hasn't really sunk in there won't be any more races there....


----------



## Guest

About 13 years is correct. I was still in High school. Bo, who was number 2 in the RC department at the time (and I a lowly part timer) had the original idea. Our first track was laid out 2"x2"s in the back of Riders. The track was only around 20'x30'. Bo and I were the only ones there for the first few times running the old F1 cars. Bo with a tamiya, and myself with a Kyosho. After a few unsuccesfull weeks we took a break for awhile. We then moved the racing to friday nights and to the same front corner it occupied until yesterday. The first night of racing Bo didn't show up, and it fell into my lap. With Jim Tomlinsons help (e.g. a heaping paid out from the cash registar) I went to meijers got some hose and buckets and off it went. About 4 people showed up and racing had started. For the first week we had to keep track of our own laps because there were so few of us.

Rich Reagen and Mark (can't remember his last name) were the ones who originally got the first batch of fire hose. Dick Clark, and his wife Pam offered to do the scoring using the old Rivertown scoring system and parking lot racing as most of you know it was born. First with Tamiya and Kyosho cars, and then with Rich and Mark with the first yokomo YR4s. Personally I usually raced a front wheel drive Tamiya.

Eventually Tyrone came aboard and the racing moved to the current/former saturday slot and it just got bigger from there (with a break or three along the way). And hopefully will somehow continue. 

Slaughter


----------



## DaWrench

Mike:

Mike Meyers (or somthing like that). 

Gee..... even I can remmember friday nights. I just watched off and on and raced when it went to Saturdays when I wasn't playing in the dirt. to bad it had to end. and those F1 cars where a blast.........I just sold mine last fall. Mini was hoping for a comeback.


----------



## Nitro Junkie

Does anyone know if the Hobby Hub holds race over their way? If they do
what day and how often?

Thanks,


----------



## Fred Knapp

Ted,
The way I understand it, the hobby hub will host two races.
The summer classic and the last leg of the M.O.R.L..


----------



## Rich Chang

Thanks for a fun day of racing yesterday to the folks that put on the race and the folks that sposored it (especially the ReMax guy). It was also great to see racers I haven't seen in a while!

Sorry to hear about the track. However, I am sure you will be able to find another location. If not this year, next year.

Regarding Hobby Hub, yep, the only 2 races they will be holding this summer will be their Summer Classic on 8/21, and the last MORL race on 8/28. Both will be held on the new, freshly paved parking lot in the City Park that is behind Trippers Bar.

-Rich


----------



## Nitro Junkie

Where do I need to go to find more info about the Summer Classic?
Would like to go to the last MORL race but I have (and had) my kids 
on every weekend for that series.

Thanks,


----------



## DaWrench

does anybody have the results from Saturday's race????


----------



## The Chad

Man!! Thats too bad!! I hate to see this type of stuff happen to guys that just wanna have fun...More and more I see tracks being shut down due to noise. Heck sooner or later the suits will make us register our rc rides with the state and have to have a ORV sticker or even a plate..Do ya think they will make us mirco plates? Newp, they will make us use the full size and then hey that might bring back the oval races in the form late model outlaw cars since ya can mount the plate on the side of the car as the air dam....Sad very sad......Something really scary is the talk of smog and our love for 2 strokes.......


----------



## Fred Knapp

FYI,
I have a geat place in Wyoming on 28th street that i'm working on.
I'll let everyone know how it developes in the next few days.
-Fred


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

GOOD LUCK FRED!, don't forget to get the special use permit from the city.


----------



## John Warner

NITROMAGNATIC said:


> GOOD LUCK FRED!, don't forget to get the special use permit from the city.


Wouldn't be a problem getting one of those if the circumstances were correct and he had the proper paperwork in hand.
:wave:


----------



## Butch

John Warner,
Get ahold of me. 
Butch


----------



## Fred Knapp

NITROMAGNATIC said:


> GOOD LUCK FRED!, don't forget to get the special use permit from the city.


If things work out it will not be located in Grand Rapids, but close.


----------



## Nitro Junkie

I hope things work out, I really want to race. I can't see letting my little 
car sitting in the basement with nothing to do. Let me know what I can do to help.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Ted, I turned the contact information over to Tony so he can write his proposal
and get it in to the proper people. I hope it works out.
-Fred


----------



## tonyw

The RE/MAX Cash Race results are posted on our web site now.


----------



## Fred Knapp

It seems kind of strange driving by riders on saturday afternoon and it looks like a ghost town.


----------



## alltech

awww man! it feels strange not being there to race!


----------



## Nitro Junkie

Man, I wish we could speed things up to find a place to race. I can see my
odomenter reading 50,000 by the time its 2 years old if I start traveling to 
race.  Is there anything we can do to help speed things up?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Ted,
Not all is lost. We'll be going to the Summer Classic - August 21st.
And the last leg of the MORL - August 28th.
We also want to get back to lazer this season, not sure of a date yet though.
Hope you can make these.
-Fred


----------



## John Warner

Hey Roy!!


----------



## Roy Dallier

Whatss up


----------



## John Warner

Hey Fred...... if ya make one more post you'll have a total of 1,800 !!


----------



## John Warner

Not a lot, and you??


----------



## Fred Knapp

Something else I'm looking at,
October 28-30, Halloween Classic at the gate.


----------



## John Warner

Fred.... I talked with cook, and he was trading the X for a TC4 at the hub.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John, there is a real nice one on RC tech for 220 and it looks just like mine, the gold one.


----------



## John Warner

really??? do you have a link to it by any chance??


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> really??? do you have a link to it by any chance??


Try this,Link


----------



## John Warner

Worked perfect. Thank you! I just emailed him and we'll see if we can make a deal!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

No problem,
I'm ready for carpet how about you?


----------



## John Warner

You'd better darn well believe I am!!!!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy- I'm sending you an e-mail... READ IT!!! Sheesh!


----------



## John Warner

Nooooooooooooooo Problemo Erica!
Read it and replyed, so.......... how bout that!


----------



## Nitro Junkie

knapster said:


> Ted,
> Not all is lost. We'll be going to the Summer Classic - August 21st.
> And the last leg of the MORL - August 28th.
> We also want to get back to lazer this season, not sure of a date yet though.
> Hope you can make these.
> -Fred


I am planning on the Summer Classic, the following week isn't going to work 
because I have my kids. Where is this holloween race? I am also working on
going to the Sept midwest series race in Toledo, and maybe the Cinnci one also. I may try out Lazer next week if all works out.
Ted


----------



## Nitro Junkie

Since everyone is talking about carpet what is a good strong indoor car.
I maybe forced into getting one. I was looking at the new X-ray How are 
these, or is there something better.
Thanks


----------



## John Warner

Ted.....
I'd say your best choice would either be the Associated TC-3 or TC-4 mainly because there'll be lots of people running them and most anybody can help you get a good setup that'll work for you. I personally am trying to find myself an X-Ray FK04 or the 05. I'm not sure as to how easy this car is to work on or setup, but I understand it's also a great car.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Ted,
The Summer Classic - August 21st will be in Lansing at the Hobby Hub.


----------



## Roy Dallier

*Xray Goooood*



Nitro Junkie said:


> Since everyone is talking about carpet what is a good strong indoor car.
> I maybe forced into getting one. I was looking at the new X-ray How are
> these, or is there something better.
> Thanks


Ted i think the XRAY is a great car the FK4 or the FK5 is very good car the only thing parts you have order them on line or have riders order from horizon.


----------



## Nitro Junkie

Ordering parts online is just like my Serpent then. I wonder if I find a 
place to sell parts like I got now.


----------



## DaWrench

John:

Hi,

the FK04/05's are great cars. Mini drove one(04) for 3 weeks and almost made the A at Cleveland with it. they are somewhat harder to setup and to keep tuned to the track than most other cars. the shocks take some time to get used to building. ( i carry 5 sets just so I don't have to change oil/rebuild at the track) setups are easy to find..........but you have to mod them for your driving style.
the 05 on carpet will need the 3mm chassis or the B.M.I. chassis. the stock chassis is to flexy. you will also need 6 degree castor blocks. and some other misc parts just to get started.

Roy:

Hi,

If your just starting out on carpet a clean used TC3 might be the way to go. they are easy to setup, easier to drive, most LHS has parts, (as most racers), easy to upgrade if you want to. and it is a good car. shaftdrive sedans are great. just because everyone switching to belts doesn't mean that they are better. I made the change because I was looking for certain things I wanted in a sedan for the way Mini drives. I'll be changing sedans again this year beacuse of the same reasons. but we will always have a TC3 as a backup car.

Thanks


----------



## John Warner

Tim,

Thanks for the information. I am indeed planning on getting one of the X-Ray cars. In fact, I have the Surikarn Edition EVO III listed for trade here on HobbyTalk http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=118710 now! Hopefully I can find somebody willing to trade as I'd sure like to try one out.


----------



## WarpWind

What, you're not waiting for the new evo? I'm surprised at how long the evo 3 has been around.


----------



## John Warner

I know the new one is already out, and I think Tim already has one!! It's the EVO IV and looks like this........











Newly designed aluminum bulkhead to firmly secure drive train and increase gear performance. 
A sealed bevel gear cover protects gears from dirt and stones on an outdoor circuit. 
Features a more durable bevel gear developed from a special carbon based material. 
Aluminum propeller shaft has been designed as a 3-piece shaft, reducing speed loss caused by friction during chassis roll. 
Suspension system has been totally upgraded for improved cornering with new lightweight and more compact suspension arm, hub carrier and front/rear upright. 
Increased damper attachment settings for easy damper adjustment, allowing damper to suit your driving style. 
Kit includes medium narrow racing slick tires. 
Motor and body not included

More can be found at... www.tamiyausa.com


----------



## John Warner

How's it coming along with the location on 28th street that Fred found?
Any news to announce yet??
Let's get things rolling, we're running out summer and I'm ready to do some racing!!


----------



## DaWrench

Hi,

The EVO IV is a great rubber car, with the DJ suspension kit it makes for a good carpet car also. (along with the MS arms,etc).
as with all EVO series it's almost to nice to race. with the options I added to it and a few prototype parts it's hooked up juat as good as anything we've owned yet.
but........we still are looking for the "right" sedan for Mini's driving style. it's changing as he gets older so I am always looking for something better. don't be surprized if we show up with three different sedans to try just before Cleveland. we always have one to fall back on.


----------



## DaWrench

anyways forget outdoors.........get that carpet down. while i'm still off work!!!!!


----------



## kevinm

DaWrench said:


> ... don't be surprized if we show up with three different sedans to try just before Cleveland. we always have one to fall back on.


_Another _member of the Jeff Cook Car of the Month Club. Check with Jesse to see when the local support group meets. :jest:


----------



## John Warner

Well I do know Mr. Cook just traded Jesse for his X-Ray, but only kept it a week and traded it off for another TC-4! Strange...... simply strange!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy- what's the word on this saturday? Body work or no?


----------



## DaWrench

KevinM:

you know what two of them are....... and one to do R&D on.
with all this time off my mind has had to have something to think about......new projects for B.M.I. and something for Mini to drive. after Cleveland.

I'LL NEVER get as bad a COOK....... I only change when we are doing R&D (three chassis for the FK04, two chassis for the TC4, four chassis for the TC3, one early prototype for the Pro4).
but we still run one car all season long.

John:
You should get a EVO IV........ there is a great deal on one on R/C tech. I know the car well. A main contender on carpet and asphault. tons of hopups and spare parts. well maintained. was in the A just last weekend..........it's a better deal than a Xray.

As for Cook being strange......... youre just noticing that now????


----------



## John Warner

DaWrench said:


> John:
> You should get an EVO IV........ there is a great deal on one on R/C tech. I know the car well. A main contender on carpet and asphault. tons of hopups and spare parts. well maintained. was in the A just last weekend..........it's a better deal than a Xray.
> 
> As for Cook being strange......... youre just noticing that now????


Tim, I made contact with Tim on the EVO IV, and might be working something out. But..... I'm sure I'll need your expertise in Cleveland! I'll be racing indoors until then down at Hobby-Sports in Kalamazoo. And about Mr. Cook.... I've know he is stranger than strange for many, many years now. But you'll have to admit he's getting more strange than ever!!! LoL!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Tim, I made contact with Tim on the EVO IV, and might be working something out. But..... I'm sure I'll need your expertise in Cleveland! I'll be racing indoors until then down at Hobby-Sports in Kalamazoo. And about Mr. Cook.... I've know he is stranger than strange for many, many years now. But you'll have to admit he's getting more strange than ever!!! LoL!


So I take it the Xray deal fell apart.
-Fred


----------



## John Warner

Yep... sure did! Besides, you know I'm a true Tamiya man at heart. Have you seen Tim's EVO IV?? It's the Evo IV MS with the full Kai chassis kit already installed. It's by far the best looking car I've ever seen, and he has all the options and upgrades including the clear blue diff covers!

You can see it if you'd like at..... http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?p=1733416#post1733416


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Yep... sure did! Besides, you know I'm a true Tamiya man at heart. Have you seen Tim's EVO IV?? It's the Evo IV MS with the full Kai chassis kit already installed. It's by far the best looking car I've ever seen, and he has all the options and upgrades including the clear blue diff covers!
> 
> You can see it if you'd like at..... http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?p=1733416#post1733416


A few more buckies then the Xray, but a sweet looking car. Tim mantains his stuff well.


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, it is kinda pricey, but it's also an extremely sweet deal considering all the extras and upgrades he's bought. I think the bare bones EVO IV sells for around 460.00, that's not including the kai upgrade or any of the extras he has to go with it. Besides, if Mr. Exelby recomends the car.... it's gotta be good!


----------



## DaWrench

John:

Hi,

Tim's EVO IV is totally trick. works well on carpet and asphalt. plus all the hopup parts and spares. 400 is cheap. I know how much he has in it and it's WAY more than that. Tim takes really good care of his cars. you should do what ever you need to to get Tim's car John. he's just about giving it away.
call him

Tim


----------



## DamageIncRacing

DamageIncRacing said:


> Hey Johnny Boy- what's the word on this saturday? Body work or no?


  :devil: ...


----------



## Fred Knapp

Tim,
John probably has a check in the mail.


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

does anybody know anything about anything in regards to weather or not riders got the extension or varience or whatever. Or the thing that Fred gave to Marty and Tony, where is all this as far as a developing idea a, maybe what??


----------



## Nitro Junkie

Pete, they posted something about it over on the wmrcracing.com form.
Take a look over there.


----------



## DaWrench

Fred:

Hi,

Good.
it's too good of a deal to pass up. if I was working I would of bought it. the car is awesome. the Kai chassis makes it that much better. one of the best handing cars around.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Tim,
Do you and Jason plan of going to the Hallween Classic?


----------



## WarpWind

All this talk of new cars is getting to me. I'm liking my Pro4, but it's over a year old now! I'm itching for something. Seems everyone has a Xray. Gotta find something different. Maybe the new Yokomo. Belts have been good to me in the past....


----------



## DaWrench

Fred:

Hi,

If all goes well at the hospital next week. and I can get back to normal soon I am planing on going to Halloween Classic, Cleveland, and the Novak race this year.

WarpWind:

The new Yokomo BD car is a good asphalt car. the chassis is to flexy for carpet/foams. the Pro4 is still a good car. for indoors we did R&D for B.M.I's chassis kit and Mini really liked it (he was faster with it than his TC3/FK04). you could spend the big bucks and get a RDX. cool car easy to drive, (and somewhat easy to break on certain tracks). if you want a good TC3 I'll build you one like Mini's Cleveland TC3. 

AND CALL ME WITH A PRICE ON YOUR MP7.5............I have a very interested buyer.
Mike has my number if you don't have either of mine anymore.

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

Tim, 
Some of us are going down to hobby sports on Sunday for a few hours, maybe we'll see you there if you can make it?
-Fred


----------



## John Warner

I'll be there too!!!


----------



## John Warner

Sure anuff is mighty quiet round here pardner....!


----------



## exlor8er

U all doin any racin down in m air parts?


----------



## John Warner

Nope, sur enuff ain't.


----------



## DaWrench

Fred:

Hi,

Sorry I have company this weekend. last "free" weekend for a couple of weeks. hoping to make it down there soon. 

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

exlor8er said:


> U all doin any racin down in m air parts?





John Warner said:


> Nope, sur enuff ain't.


Yuntoo?


----------



## John Warner

Yepper!


----------



## John Warner

Well, I gotta admit today was fun. Now if only I could get up to speed and stay up with Fred, Andrew, Jesse, Chuck, AJ, Gene and the rest of the people that were there!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Well, I'd have to say not to shabby.
After all it's been quit some time for you John.


----------



## WarpWind

How was the turn-out? I take it you went down to Portage. If they're racing next weekend, I may have to tag along. I don't think I can handle three weekends in a row without racing.....


----------



## Fred Knapp

I think there was about 10 of us at the track practicing today.
You should come next Sunday, the more the better.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Well, I'd have to say not to shabby.
> After all it's been quit some time for you John.


Yeah, I guess you can officially call me the "hack in the back"!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Yeah, I guess you can officially call me the "hack in the back"!


"a hack in the back" is better than a blunt object....!


----------



## John Warner

Hummmm... whats this about a factory team graphite edition TC4?








It says.... Team Associated Factory Team TC4 Competition touring car kit


----------



## Fred Knapp

The TC4, oh, that would be Jeff Cooks new car.


----------



## John Warner

I wouldn't doubt it for a second either!


----------



## hyena boy

how do you get to this track in k-zoo? what is it like(smooth bumpy/good tracktion)? is there ac? i NEED to race soon. i have a few open weekends coming up so it might be good to tag along.

i finally got all the parts i wanted to for the schumacher.


----------



## John Warner

Jeff.....

It used to be known as R&L Hobbies. It's brand new Ozite glued to a relatively smooth concrete floor. NO air except for a few fans. You can get some directions here.... http://www.hobby-sports.com

Hope you'll join us!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy- checka you e-mail!  :devil:


----------



## John Warner

Okie-Dokie... can do!


----------



## John Warner

g o o b e r


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I enjoy being a pain! :devil:


----------



## John Warner

it shows!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Glad I serve a purpose! :devil:


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> Glad I serve a purpose! :devil:


Funny thing is.. I've heard of "other" purposes you've been serving.


----------



## DaWrench

John:

nice FK04 on R/Ctech. newer chassis in gold one of the ones I sold.
well worth a look. also a 415 there too


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John Warner said:


> Funny thing is.. I've heard of "other" purposes you've been serving.


 
Not in this lifetime, buttwheat!  :devil:


----------



## John Warner

DaWrench said:


> John:
> 
> nice FK04 on R/Ctech. newer chassis in gold one of the ones I sold.
> well worth a look. also a 415 there too


I'm on em Tim......... Thanks!!!!!!!! Keep me posted on what you find, or email me at [email protected]

Thanks again,
John


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

DamageIncRacing said:


> Glad I serve a purpose! :devil:


NEVER MIND !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

NITROMAGNATIC said:


> NEVER MIND !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Pete,
You useta could....!


----------



## John Warner

R i g h t don't ya know!


----------



## John Warner

Hey ho yo Peter..... NOW are you ready to try some indoor action since the whiteheads have announced there will not be any outdoor racing the rest of this season??


> Tony Whitehead....
> It is too late in the year for us to make the investments and spend the time building borders that could quickly be set up.


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

John Warner said:


> Hey ho yo Peter..... NOW are you ready to try some indoor action since the whiteheads have announced there will not be any outdoor racing the rest of this season??


No. I think It's time for a break besides I'm noot done running nitro, I almost got the buggs woked out the R40 and I'm curious as to what it caple of dooing!


----------



## Denney

Jason & I are going to Hobby-Sports tomorrow for some practice. We should be there most of the day, if anyone's interested in joining us.

Denney


----------



## J FAST

hey Denny whats most of the day? like what time you going to go? I am going to take tomarrow off so im down!! Jesse


----------



## Denney

10am to 7pm...maybe I should have said "from the time they open until they kick us out", lol!

Denney


----------



## J FAST

Sounds good!! I'll see ya around 10 or so. Jesse


----------



## WarpWind

Denney said:


> Jason & I are going to Hobby-Sports tomorrow for some practice. We should be there most of the day, if anyone's interested in joining us.
> 
> Denney


Bugger. If you'd have done it on Friday, I'd join you. Probably could've had the new 1/12th scaler built by then.

Bill.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Denney said:


> 10am to 7pm...maybe I should have said "from the time they open until they kick us out", lol!
> 
> Denney


Andrew and I are down for getting kicked out.
-Fred.


----------



## John Warner

Fred.... do you still plan on going this weekend too?
PS.... my new car is on it's way!


----------



## hyena boy

is anyone still running on the parking lot in the area, like hobby hub. i just finished setting up my car for outdoor racing.

it wont take much to change it to indoor. are you running stock or mod?


----------



## John Warner

Jeff...
I personally don't know of anybody locally running outdoors. The hub will be doing their classic, and one of the series races but their not running weekly that I know of. Time to go indoors I think? LoL!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Fred.... do you still plan on going this weekend too?
> PS.... my new car is on it's way!


As of right now I do.
Do tell about the new car.


----------



## Dave Walton

I talked to Nick last Saturday and they are only running 2 races this year. First is the Summer Classic on Aug 21st. The second one is the 3 MORL race and its Aug 28th.


----------



## John Warner

New car..... hummmmm what can I say. It's a Tamiya EVO IV Limited Edition with plenty of hop ups. I think!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> New car..... hummmmm what can I say. It's a Tamiya EVO IV Limited Edition with plenty of hop ups. I think!!!


Thats great John , hooray for you.


----------



## John Warner

Fred......... you got a PM


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

Denney said:


> 10am to 7pm...maybe I should have said "from the time they open until they kick us out", lol!
> 
> Denney


Hey Denny do they run stock or is the track big enough for mod????


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> There ain't no track big enough for mod if you're driving! j/k!!! I was there last Sunday, and to be honest, I think it's a little small for mod. I think the track size is something like 40' X 75'.


Actually, Jesse ripped around the track with his 8X1.


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> New car..... hummmmm what can I say. It's a Tamiya EVO IV Limited Edition with plenty of hop ups. I think!!!


Another EVO? Thought you'd had enough of the Tamiya. Must be all the pretty parts on them... :tongue:


----------



## John Warner

WarpWind said:


> Another EVO? Thought you'd had enough of the Tamiya. Must be all the pretty parts on them... :tongue:


Yep, and plenty of parts is what I have. Besides, you know the old saying..... "if it don't go....... chrome it"!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John Warner said:


> Yep, and plenty of parts is what I have. Besides, you know the old saying..... "if it don't go....... chrome it"!


Yup- Including the gears from my F-1 car from 2 YEARS ago! :lol: :devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Age and competitiveness in RC*

I found this on another forum and thought is was kind of funny.



phillipguru said:


> I am now 21 going on 22 soon and i have been into rc on and off for 15 years. 13 of those racing at track level competition placing A and B mains in stock and modified on and off road buggy truck sedan pan car you name it....
> 
> I've noticed that the 13-20 year olds would place high, the 20-30 year olds would place lower in the mains and the older 40+ really fat guys with time and money would always smoke everyone.... fun stuff
> 
> cant wait to start really racing again


----------



## hyena boy

i might have to chane my car back. it got run on the parking lot once. so i take it stock is the motor of chose in k zoo.

i might be down this weekend if i get time to work on the car.

what days are practice? lots of times i do not work on fridays, so if i can go then that would be cool.

jeff


----------



## hyena boy

what is pit space like out there? some of the pics look like it is standing room only. should i find a stool, or bring a chiar? i might get to work on the car today. if i get it done i should be out tomarrow


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Warnout- You got mail...


----------



## hyena boy

warpwind

still have your 7.5? did you race it while you had it?

xlb

do you still work with bmi? i might be interested in a chassis for the mi2. are you racing go-karts this year?

john/fred

could we open the track in grandville? or is it packed up? 


is there any racing on saturday. i just realised that k-zoo runs on sunday, and i can not play on sunday this weekend? (family things) has anyone been out to josh's track this summer, and what they run?

i just keep striking out on racing this summer.

jeff


----------



## WarpWind

hyena boy said:


> still have your 7.5? did you race it while you had it?


Yeah, I do. And yes, I did race it some. I enjoyed it, but there's not a lot of options for running it around here other than WOOR or Hobby Sports.



> could we open the track in grandville? or is it packed up?


I believe that indoor in Jenison is going to start the beginning of next month. Just what I've heard. Been wrong before... :freak: 

Bill.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Anyone down for Hobby-Sports Sunday?
A few of us where there on thursday and put a fair amount of laps on the new carpet.


----------



## John Warner

Fred... I'm planning on it.


----------



## John Warner

Hey Pete.... you know I was only kidding. Come on down to Kazoo and join the fun!!



NITROMAGNATIC said:


> Hey Denny do they run stock or is the track big enough for mod????


----------



## John Warner

WarpWind said:


> Another EVO? Thought you'd had enough of the Tamiya. Must be all the pretty parts on them... :tongue:


Yep, this years newest offering is colored in blue instead of red. Besides, I needed something new to take to Cleveland this year!


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

John Warner said:


> Hey Pete.... you know I was only kidding. Come on down to Kazoo and join the fun!!


Maybe so but that doesn't put gas in the tank or batteries in the car, it's going to be a while before I get a chance to go and play anywhere.
Thanks for the invite anyway. Don't worry I'll find a way to play.


----------



## hyena boy

how many guys were there this week? what are you running, stock, mod, or 19t? i will either be down there or at woor this week. i need to race somewhere soon. gt3 is just not cutting it.

see you soon
jeff


----------



## hyena boy

john i sent you a pm.


----------



## Fred Knapp

hyena boy said:


> how many guys were there this week? what are you running, stock, mod, or 19t? i will either be down there or at woor this week. i need to race somewhere soon. gt3 is just not cutting it.
> 
> see you soon
> jeff


Jeff,
There was atleast 12 people maybe more. The track got crowded at times.
Some of us are going again tomorrow for the day. 10:00am - 7:00pm.


----------



## Dave Walton

Fred anyone playing with 1/12TH scale down there.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Dave Walton said:


> Fred anyone playing with 1/12TH scale down there.


Yeah, there was two of them running around the track today.
Actually 1/12's have been there every time i've been at Hobby-Sports.


----------



## DaWrench

Hyena Boy:

Hi,

Yes I still work for B.M.I. we have a Mi2 chassis with shock towers out. so far it's cleaning house on carpet out east. 
you can reach Jason at B.M.I. at 1.352.544.0468 Kera will take your order. and if you have any questions ask for Jason. just tell Kera that I sent you.
we aren't racing Karts due to my heath. and Mini's working every weekend lately.

WarpWind:

Hi,

if you still want to sell your MP7.5 call the above number and ask for Jason. tell him I sent you and your the friend I told him about. he is looking for one.

Halo:

they run every other Sunday. (except when the 1/8th scale gasers are running)


----------



## Fred Knapp

MikeBob,
Got you message and right back to ya.
-Fred


----------



## DamageIncRacing

MikeBob... Now there's a name I haven't heard in a while...:devil:


----------



## S.Stew

Mikebob! where is he?


----------



## John Warner

S.Stew.... who is he??


----------



## John Warner

MichaelBob.... The magic word you're looking for is Kalamazoo!!


----------



## S.Stew

sup John? We gotta get my car done! Give me a call sometime.


----------



## hyena boy

steven

are you working at the store this weekend? have you been racing?

i am hoping to go down to k-zoo this weekend to race. is anyone running 19t?


----------



## John Warner

hyena boy said:


> steven
> 
> are you working at the store this weekend? have you been racing?
> 
> i am hoping to go down to k-zoo this weekend to race. is anyone running 19t?


I can answer that for him... NO he hasn't been racing, at least not that I know of! Fred, Andrew and Jesse all ran 19T on Monday for a marathon practice session lasting for only a measly NINE hours!!! So, I'd say yeah they'll run 19T with ya. (since it's the newest class they added for the Indoor Champs this year!) IF my new car makes it in by this weekend I'll be there testing it out.


----------



## S.Stew

yeah, im working this weekend. Im really hoping to get another job soon so i can save for Cleveland, cuz i have nothing. But I would also like to get in on some of this practice action.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy- don't forget about tomorrow... :devil:


----------



## nitrorod

John/Fred thought you guys may like to have a look at this: http://lyonsdesign.net/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=3684#3684


----------



## rayhuang

Everyone-whos gonna order Personal Transponders soon?

Whos in need of them? I need one or two for myself. An order of 10 makes them almost $20 cheaper each!!! The way mine are wired/heatshriked/tucked under things-its never easy for me to take them from car to car!!


Anyways-if I can get say 4 pre-orders besides mine-I'll hock the other four on the for sale forums. I will need PayPal or credit card payment up front for 4 units-then I'll put in the order with AMB for 10 of them. Cost plus shipping split 10 ways!! Chang did this recently and it worked out for everyone!!

e-mail me asap and my pay pal is [email protected]. Call me at work if you want to use a credit card @ 440-735-0554

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> John/Fred thought you guys may like to have a look at this: http://lyonsdesign.net/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=3684#3684


Jerrod.... thank you, that's very interesting!










Ray.... I myself will have to pass. I have 2 cars, and 2 personals. See ya at the Champs!

Sorry


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy... Didja forget about the batteries?


----------



## John Warner

Uhhhh... didn't forget, just got tied up with other stuff.

I just read where S. Stew and Bill D. are going to be attending the festivities at the US Indoor Champs this year. Sounds like the old group will once again be terrorizing the Holiday Inn!! Sounds like fun..... can't wait!!


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:



> Uhhhh... didn't forget, just got tied up with other stuff.
> 
> I just read where S. Stew and Bill D. are going to be attending the festivities at the US Indoor Champs this year. Sounds like the old group will once again be terrorizing the Holiday Inn!! Sounds like fun..... can't wait!!


Woelper's gonna be there too. Got smart this year. 2 BEDS! Not like they'll be getting used for much other car staging area/empty wobblypop container holder thingy.

And the bathtub makes a great cooler too :thumbsup: !


----------



## Fred Knapp

WarpWind said:


> the bathtub makes a great cooler too :thumbsup: !


I know where Alex and AJ will be hangin out.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> I know where Alex and AJ will be hangin out.


I like THAT idea!!


----------



## John Warner

So let's see if I have all those that are going from the GR area.....

Bill DeRighter
Dave Woellper
Steven Stewart
John Warner
AJ Warner
Jesse Holman
Fred Knapp
Andrew Knapp
Alex Knapp
Jodi Flipse
Chuck Lonergan
Terry Rott
Jason Exelby
Mike Robertson
Tom Heys?
Mike Murray?

Anybody I forgot??


----------



## John Warner

Also......
Some of you may or may not be aware of it but personal transponders are mandantory this year. NO house transponers will be available! Don't forget that they added two new classes this year as well. 19T sedan and 19T 12th scale.

The Holiday Inn has remodeled the ball room. NO MORE chandeliers!!!!


----------



## MikeBob

Yes you forget me. 

Mike robertson. A.k.a MIke bob


----------



## John Warner

MikeBob said:


> Yes you forget me.
> 
> Mike robertson. A.k.a MIke bob


No kidding?.. Awesome!! This'll be your first time there right?
(you've been added)


----------



## John Warner

Tim.... "DaWrench"

Got my new EVO IV, but am wondering where I'd go to get the Kai chassis??


----------



## DaWrench

John:

Hi,

I'd try SpeedTech first. Steve usally has them in stock. also you can try Rainbow 10 but you'll have a longer wait. also there are other overseas shops you could go through but the wait will be well over 3 weeks. you could try EBay also.
I'll look through my puter when I get home and post more.


----------



## MikeBob

Yes This will be the first time i will be at the big race.


----------



## John Warner

Thanks Tim, I appreciate the help.

MikeBob..... You'll have a blast..... Guaranteed!!!


----------



## MikeBob

Are you going to be at hobby-sport on sunday?


----------



## John Warner

I won't be there tomorrow. I bought a new car and don't have it ready to go yet. I think Fred, Andrew and Jesse will be in Lansing. But I'l be there next week for sure!


----------



## John Warner

Okay gentleman (and I use that phrase loosely) How'd our group do at the big race in Lansing today???


----------



## DaWrench

John:

Hi,

You might want to try Champ R/C also. great service.really nice people to deal with (they even put up with me!!).


----------



## John Warner

I'll check that out Tim.

Thanks again,
John


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy!!! You still want them batteries? Gimme a bump on the nevertell sometime an lemme know...


For anybody else - I have some 12V batteries with voltages from 12.71 - 12.75. They are about the size of a riding lawnmower battery - 6 1/2 X 5 1/2 x 6" tall. Selling 'em for $15 each. I have a total of 4 (not including Warnouts!) right now and can get 4 or 5 more.


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

For anybody else - I have some 12V batteries with voltages from 12.71 - 12.75. They are about the size of a riding lawnmower battery - 6 1/2 X 5 1/2 x 6" tall. Selling 'em for $15 each. I have a total of 4 (not including Warnouts!) right now and can get 4 or 5 more.[/QUOTE]
Quit your steeling, Hey! Tom.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

NITROMAGNATIC said:


> For anybody else - I have some 12V batteries with voltages from 12.71 - 12.75. They are about the size of a riding lawnmower battery - 6 1/2 X 5 1/2 x 6" tall. Selling 'em for $15 each. I have a total of 4 (not including Warnouts!) right now and can get 4 or 5 more.


Quit your steeling, Hey! Tom.[/QUOTE]

Hey Pete- Tom GOT me these batteries, so he knows all about them. As for the stealing part, watch it before you get fired from another job...

And for anybody else - I now have a total of 9 of these batteries (not including Warnouts!). $15 each.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Can you two please take that crap somwhere else?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I've said what I had too... Subject dropped


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

DamageIncRacing said:


> Quit your steeling, Hey! Tom.


Hey Pete- Tom GOT me these batteries, so he knows all about them. As for the stealing part, watch it before you get fired from another job...

And for anybody else - I now have a total of 9 of these batteries (not including Warnouts!). $15 each.[/QUOTE]

Fred don't mean to disrupt, but it's to easy with eric because, well it's eric you know what i mean. Never meet anybody that has to defend their possition with and about everything they do like him. I guess it's the gump sindrome, (life is like a box of chocolates, just never know what your going to get or do or want, need, fix etc...).

As far as getting fired the biggest reason is still there and from the grape vine stories that I'm getting Steel Case is not happy either!

enough said, or we can keep going eric it's your choice, may I suggest of the forum though so the real intent of the words can and will be used,later for now


----------



## John Warner

Hey Fred/RLK......

Where will the two of you be running this Sunday??
I'll be headed down to Hobby-Sports to test the new Tamiya EVO IV SE out!
AJ will be with me. He also wants to know what color your DD car is he's buying. 

Also.... I have my room reservation and conformation number for the Holiday Inn in Cleveland!!!
1st floor of course....LoL!!


----------



## John Warner

How about Jeff Hirdes, anybody know if he plans on going?



John Warner said:


> So let's see if I have all those that are going from the GR area.....
> 
> Bill DeRighter
> Dave Woellper
> Steven Stewart
> John Warner
> AJ Warner
> Jesse Holman
> Fred Knapp
> Andrew Knapp
> Alex Knapp
> Jodi Flipse
> Chuck Lonergan
> Terry Rott
> Jason Exelby
> Mike Robertson
> Tom Heys?
> Mike Murray?
> 
> Anybody I forgot??


----------



## Loony

Holy crap...
All you guys coming to Hobby-Sports Sunday? i'll come practice to and say hi to ya John.

ill turn the computer on so bring your personals and get your practice lap sheets. 
The track is open from 12-4 or 5

see ya John
Loony :freak:


----------



## John Warner

Hollis.....

That's a list of the guy's going to the indoor champs this year. To be honest, unless it rains most of those guy's will either be running at the Lansing MORL race, or at Halo hobbies in Ohio. Sorry.... But hey! I'll be there!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Loony said:


> Holy crap...
> All you guys coming to Hobby-Sports Sunday? i'll come practice to and say hi to ya John.
> 
> ill turn the computer on so bring your personals and get your practice lap sheets.
> The track is open from 12-4 or 5
> 
> see ya John
> Loony :freak:


Loony,
Unfortunately John is correct thats the Champs list.
However that would be so much fun racing with all of those guys again on a local track, kind of like the old days.


John Warner said:


> Hey Fred/RLK......
> 
> Where will the two of you be running this Sunday??
> I'll be headed down to Hobby-Sports to test the new Tamiya EVO IV SE out!
> AJ will be with me. He also wants to know what color your DD car is he's buying.


We will be at the hub unless it rains for the last leg of the MORL.
Good luck getting your EVO tested and tuned Sunday.
Tell AJ that the DD is the black graphite with plain aluminum.
-Fred


----------



## John Warner

Crossing fingers...... hopeing for rain! LoL!!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy - You gots mail... And gimme a bump on the nevertell sometime friday...


Whats it cost to practice sunday?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John Warner said:


> Hollis.....
> 
> That's a list of the guy's going to the indoor champs this year. To be honest, unless it rains most of those guy's will either be running at the Lansing MORL race, or at Halo hobbies in Ohio. Sorry.... But hey! I'll be there!!!


Hey Johnny Boy - Looks like I can make it... If I can catch a ride from your house that is... And I'll bring your batteries (and some extras).

Are personal transponder required? I aint got one! 

Eric


----------



## hyena boy

john 

i do not think i will make it to the champs this year. my new job pays a lot less than the old one, and now bonus checks either. i got pretty far in debt while unemployed. i want to go really bad though, i miss hanging out with everyone down there.

i might be able to go down sunday to play, but i think i will go to woor to run the 1/8. i am getting the jones to race it.

what does it cost to pay in k zoo? what time do people show up?

i think i might try to do the crl this year, if they run it.

see you all soon.

jeff


----------



## John Warner

Well that's a bummer Jeff. It's been a couple of years now since you've gone!
To practice in Kzoo is $10.00 on Sundays from 12:00 till 4:00.

I'm planning on running Masters (OFC) and the new 19T sedan class this year.


----------



## hyena boy

john-

if i can find some more money a week i might try to make it out. will you run crl?


----------



## John Warner

I talked to Mr. Bill today....... The entry forms/rulebooks will be sent out Sept 1st.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> I talked to Mr. Bill today....... The entry forms/rulebooks will be sent out Sept 1st.


Yeah I heard the same thing.
Who will have there entry form in first?


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Yeah I heard the same thing.
> Who will have there entry form in first?


I can send in one from last year if need be..... LoL!
But...... have you made your reservations yet???????


----------



## John Warner

Oh....... I smell rain coming in for Sunday....... :dude: :freak: :drunk:


----------



## Loony

> Are personal transponders required? I aint got one!
> 
> Eric


im assuming that question was for kazoo? if so...

No there not required, only if you want to check your laps feel free to bring em, I ll have practice mode turned on.

We break out the transponders only on race day.


----------



## WarpWind

I'm just waiting to find out if brushless is allowed in the mod class in Cleveland. If it is, then the sedan will see some action. If not, it's all down to the trusty 1/12th scale.

Bill.


----------



## John Warner

Bill.... I'll email Mr. Bill and find out.


----------



## rcsilly

per Mr Bill on Tech Talk ........ NO BRUSHLESS IN ANY CLASS .........


----------



## John Warner

Yes, you are correct! (as usual)

Also...... MOTORS FOR 19T CLASS WILL BE TRINITY ULTRABIRD ADJUSTABLE TIMING!!


----------



## WarpWind

Stock 1/12th scale it is then.


----------



## John Warner

Or..... you can run stock AND 19T 12th scale!!


----------



## John Warner

Indoor Champs 2005 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Iam Going To Do Everything I Can To Get The Flyer Out In The Mail This Coming Weekend ,see You All Soon Mr.bill


----------



## DaWrench

Son:

Bring that Taxi cab down and run 19t. I'll hook you up with some HP out of those Ultra chickens. besides you'll have fun.


----------



## John Warner

Updated Cleveland list.....

Bill DeRighter
Dave Woellper
Steven Stewart
John Warner
AJ Warner
Jesse Holman
Fred Knapp
Andrew Knapp
Alex Knapp
Jodi Flipse
Chuck Lonergan
Terry Rott
Jason Exelby
Mike Robertson
Tom Heys (confirmed)
Mike Murray (confirmed)

added....
Mike Slaughter 
Chris Mockerman
Andrea Lonergan


----------



## John Warner

Which reminds me.......... where has FRED KNAPP been hiding?????


----------



## kevinm

John Warner said:


> Which reminds me.......... where has FRED KNAPP been hiding?????


He's been RACING in Lansing. Where were YOU?


----------



## John Warner

I was down at Hobby-Sports in Kalamazoo practicing with Chuck and the crew!


----------



## John Warner

ATTN ALL RACERS:
Hobby-Sports will be having a warm up race on Sunday Sept 18th. (which is road course day)

-4 cars make a class (of similar make) sp?
-personal transponders welcome
-fully stocked hobby shop
-3 heats and a main 
*12th scale 8 minutes heats and mains
*all other classes 5 minutes
touring car classes stock, 19T, and open-mod

Doors open @10am...Racing starts at NOON
you can call in your registration if you feel you will be late 269-349-7686
see you on the 18th
Loony


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Which reminds me.......... where has FRED KNAPP been hiding?????


Hiding??? don't you mean racing? Lansing and we had fun, what a nice day to be out side.
Did you get that EvO tuned in? I hope so, we'll be down to Hoby-Sports next Sunday to trade paint with you.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Hiding??? don't you mean racing? Lansing and we had fun, what a nice day to be out side.
> Did you get that EvO tuned in? I hope so, we'll be down to Hoby-Sports next Sunday to trade paint with you.


Yes Sir, it's all tuned and almost ready to rock except for the broken "C" hub that I don't have a replacment for as of yet! Other than that, the car is dialed and you'll have fun chasing me!! LoL!!


----------



## John Warner

Uhhhh..... Fred..... You might want to check your PM's..... you have many!


----------



## Roy Dallier

HEy John that was fun running in too the EVO IIV :tongue: also the web site for Extreme hobbies would not work do have one that will >SEYAa :wave:


----------



## John Warner

Yes as a matter of fact I do! The correct address is..... www.extremehobbies.us
When you visit the site, be sure to view into the store, you'll be amazed!!

Yeah, I'm glad you could help me get that new EVO IV SE LE broken in!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

INDOOR CHAMPS 2005 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Infinite Power 3800 CELLS WILL NOT BE ALLOWED AT THE US INDOOR CHAMPS


----------



## John Warner




----------



## John Warner

Hummmm...... maybe I'll run this body in Cleveland this year!!


----------



## tonyw

Hello everybody. We have been busy with everything we have going on. Yes we will open the indoor carpet track at Jenison this coming Saturday.9/3/05 
Doors open at 10 pm and Sedans races start at 12 noon. 
Stadium Trucks racing starts at 5 pm 
Tuesday night Stadium Truck Practice from 5 pm to 9 pm 
Thursday night Sedan Practice from 5 pm to 9 pm. 
$10 entry fee for 1st class and $5 for additional class. 
$5 for practice nights. 
The track is AIR CONDITION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Visit our wed site for additional info.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> INDOOR CHAMPS 2005
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Infinite Power 3800 CELLS WILL NOT BE ALLOWED AT THE US INDOOR CHAMPS


Thats OK, we'll be using IB's.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Hummmm...... maybe I'll run this body in Cleveland this year!!


Dude, your going to need a lot of nip and tuck to run that Body. :freak:


----------



## John Warner

Years worth for sure!!!


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Thats OK, we'll be using IB's.


And I'll be using JB's!


----------



## badmojo

*Dead Batteries*

I have some 3300 cells that are dead. I plug them in to my superbrain and it says error. There like still new. I don't know why there like this. Is there a way to recover them? or are they doomed to the circular file?


----------



## John Warner

I don't know how the superbrain works, but if you can lower the voltage, do so and keep restarting it. Once they get a little voltage in them they'll recover and take a full charge.


----------



## Roy Dallier

John Warner said:


> Yes as a matter of fact I do! The correct address is..... www.extremehobbies.us
> When you visit the site, be sure to view into the store, you'll be amazed!!
> 
> Yeah, I'm glad you could help me get that new EVO IV SE LE broken  in!!! :thumbsup:


Hey now i was gone when you broke your c-hub :tongue:


----------



## John Warner

Roy Dallier said:


> Hey now i was gone when you broke your c-hub :tongue:


Yep, I know this.... I did it all by myself. Guess I have to figure out how to avoid those outside walls a little better. It's all good now though, thanks to www.speedtechrc.com I ordered lots and lots of extra parts and a few hop-up parts to boot. The one-way will go one way.... OUT! And a nice new shiny diff will replace it. At least until the champs anyways.... LoL!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Roy Dallier said:


> Hey now i was gone when you broke your c-hub :tongue:


Yeah, Roy was at the other end of the track by the time you noticed it was broke.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Yeah, Roy was at the other end of the track by the time you noticed it was broke.


Funny.... real funny, but the real funny parts is your right. Except.... he had already loaded his suff up, and was on foot! You and your X-Ray have your work cut out for you! I think you'll need to reserect your "Hotop" if ya wanna keep up..... LoL!!!!!


----------



## John Warner

I looked up x-ray on websters, this is what it had to say.......

x-ray also X-ray (ksr)
n. also x ray or X ray

A relatively high-energy photon having a wavelength in the approximate range from 0.01 to 10 nanometers.

I think the Tamiya EVO IV SE LE has a wavelength of 45 nanometers!

Nano, nano..... thanks Mork!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Funny.... real funny, but the real funny parts is your right. Except.... he had already loaded his suff up, and was on foot! You and your X-Ray have your work cut out for you! I think you'll need to reserect your "Hotop" if ya wanna keep up..... LoL!!!!!


Heck, I forgot all about the Hotop. I'll only load her up as a last resort.

As far as nanometers go, 
I orderd some and they should be in by Saturday.


----------



## John Warner

This is a good thing cause we'll be exchanging paint come Sunday!
I don't know about you, but I ordered the extra capacity heavy duty nanometers!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> This is a good thing cause we'll be exchanging paint come Sunday!
> I don't know about you, but I ordered the extra capacity heavy duty nanometers!


Well I hope you e-c-h-d's can keep up with my high-energy photon double extra heavy duty ones. :freak:


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, maybe not here at home, but when we get to the Champs, the JB batteries I'll be running will sure make a difference!


----------



## John Warner

New 3.0?


----------



## Cooter

Yup,,, ED allready has one they look pretty cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

I guess I sill live in the dark, it's the first time I've seen one.
They look like their already going 90 and their not even moving!


----------



## DaWrench

Furi says you need help John............ and that's bad.......really bad. look for him at Cleveland . Mini's new Pit Bitch. I'm retiring. and defecting to my old country Canada!!!!!

eh!


----------



## badmojo

*Dead Batteries*

Thanks John. I took a good 6v battery and wired it in series with each individual cell, put them on the charger and presto majico they all came back to life.


----------



## John Warner

Tim.... Furi?? Do I know this person??? As usual... I'm confused!! Retiring to Canada? Is gas any cheaper over ther, if so maybe I'll join you!! I just came back from Toronto a few weeks ago, nice place over there, I liked it! Well, except for the funny names they give their money. Toonies and loonies??

badmojo.... glad I could be of assistiance. Anytime you need help, look me up!


----------



## Fred Knapp

I think I'll go and run 6 or 8 battery packs tomorrow, yeah thats it.


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, if I were you, that's what I'd do. Besides, you need all the "wheel" time you can get! Gee, I wonder if it'll be the same layout tomorrow as it will be this coming Sunday? Must be nice to ditch work in the middle of the week and go play.... I'm jealous!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Yeah, if I were you, that's what I'd do. Besides, you need all the "wheel" time you can get! Gee, I wonder if it'll be the same layout tomorrow as it will be this coming Sunday? Must be nice to ditch work in the middle of the week and go play.... I'm jealous!!!


JEALOUS
{Adjective:}
Resentful of another's success, Advantage, etc.
Or do you mean NOT FAIR.
{Adjective:}
Where someone other that yourself has the advantage.!!!!!Lol

Yeah, your right about wheel time. 
At my age enough is never enough,Lol.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Yeah, your right about wheel time.
> At my age enough is never enough,Lol.


And like I'm any different??


----------



## DaWrench

John:

no...not yet..........soon.
as for Canada.....why not. I like it over there. they get cooler cars then us.
gas is about 85 cents a liter............so not really. yeah they do have different names for their moneys.

as for you being confused....................I'm not touchin that one


----------



## John Warner

Yes, they do have cooler cars than we do. They even have the SmartCar originally designed by Mercedes, and now being produced by Chrysler. I seen one of them at a petrol station while we were there. We stayed in Missisagga <sp?> for five days and toured the city of Toronto!


----------



## DaWrench

yeah they even get the A class Mercedes...........and the AMG version of it. puts the Mini Cooper to shame (even the JCW). (oh to be short) and the crotch rockets... they get all the cool bikes too. like the new 1000 Aprilla MMR, Yamaha250 two stroke GP racer,and so on.


can't to get there.


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, I agree. I seen all sorts of nice, really nice cars there that I've never seen before here in the states. People seemed very friendy and helpful as well. BTW: I found the correct spelling of the area that we stayed in, it's... "Mississauga" Not far from downtown Toronto. We spent a day down at at the warf, and of course the tourist areas! I plan on going back sometime soon.


----------



## DaWrench

John:

next time be sure you get to Young street...... one of the best streets in the world....and the longest........well over 1600 miles long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that'll keep ya busy for a while. the CN tower is cool and a great place to eat...........if you can get in. Maple Leaf Gardens is cool too (if you like hockey) and it's a nice stadium.

have fun


----------



## John Warner

So Fred, how's this weeks layout??? Is there a straightaway??? Tight???


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> So Fred, how's this weeks layout??? Is there a straightaway??? Tight???


Awesome layout. Straightaway into a sweeper with a flowing infield, very fast. You may not be able to keep up on this one.


----------



## John Warner

I have a hard time keeping up on any of them. Well, that was then.... We'll see come Sunday!


----------



## wreckscuba

Off to WMRC for a great day of racing :thumbsup: Cant wait to see everyone.1.New top 2.New cells 3.Racing with Friends PRICLESS .


----------



## John Warner

Good luck up there, and have fun Ed!


----------



## John Warner

Cleveland...... 115


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Cleveland...... 115


Are you sure? I'm thinkin 81


----------



## John Warner

Nope, for sure it's 115. I just called and checked!


----------



## John Warner

But 81 is also quite correct. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
It won't be 115 till I get there though.


----------



## badmojo

*Power Caps*

Whats the deal with power capacitors. I seem to be seeing them everywhere but a while back there was none. I understand the function but there does not seem to be any set size for them. I see them on ebay for like 10.00 bucks ! for a capacitor you could probably buy for a dollar @ the Shack! are they worth it? and what size? is this a new thing ? anyway.........


----------



## John Warner

I'm not sure I can be of much help. I do know that for awhile some of the hardcore racers were running multiple caps, and some were using really large ones. The cap stores power for more throttle punch. Other than that, it beats me!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

When I ran my brushed motors with my Novak speed controls, I used one the same diameter but slightly shorter than a battery cell, that way it fit in the un-used battery slot on my TC3 and TC4. It was rated something like 10,000uf @16V. Worked pretty darn good too! :devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> But 81 is also quite correct.
> It won't be 115 till I get there though.


I'd hate for you to miss the race but at 115 days that would put you in Cleveland December 27th 2005.


----------



## John Warner

And that would be the day after my birthday!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> And that would be the day after my birthday!


Thanks for filling me in. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Your welcome!!


----------



## DaWrench

MoJo:

Hi,

We run 2 caps on our speedos. ( GT7's VFS 2K's). mostly in stock and 19t. as for the price...you get what you pay for. I run 2 4800uf 10volt caps from Novak. the ones from R.S. really like to blow up at the wrong times........and they make a mess all over your chassis (and a loud POP if your lucky). I tried some when I was out of the Novak ones..........never again. John should remmember Mini's sedan making a funny popping sound as it was going into to the sweeper last year(then slowing down for no real reason.............until we got it back to the pits) there was fluid everywhere, two split caps, and one hurt speedo. 
all this just to save a few bucks..........
be smart....spend the money..........get the good caps

DaWrench


----------



## DaWrench

John:

and you'll be how old ???????


----------



## John Warner

DaWrench said:


> John:
> 
> and you'll be how old ???????


Yep, I remember that "pop" coming from Mini's car, no doubt! And about the age.... I'll be 54 this year. How time flys when your having fun!!!


----------



## badmojo

*Pow Caps*

Thanks guys I appreciate your time. DaWrench you make alot of sense thanks.

And for the age thing I get a bonus from you "Gentlemen" I just had my birthday the 31st and was feeling a bit bummed over it. Now I feel like a kid ! I should hang here more! lol :wave:


----------



## DaWrench

MoJo:

Hi,

Gee..........I help you out. soon you'll end up being one of my "kids". (and I have alot of "kids" some I only once a year at Cleveland and some "whenever" and some mostly on here these days).

John:

Gee. I'm catching up......if I live that long..........

Fred:

is Kazoo open Monday???????????? 
it's the only day Mini has off..........

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

DaWrench said:


> Fred:
> 
> is Kazoo open Monday????????????
> it's the only day Mini has off..........
> 
> Thanks


Tim,
Kazoo is open but I believe on-road practice is on tuesdays and thursdays and of course sunday.


----------



## badmojo

is the hobby store in gr open today ?


----------



## John Warner

DaWrench said:


> John:
> Gee. I'm catching up......if I live that long..........


Yeah, I can agree. But..... here's the real question..... how old do you feel!!


----------



## John Warner

Tim.....

Another question for you. How would you rate the HPI Pro4 vs the EVO IV??
I presently have the EVO IV with the added options of.... clear blue diff covers, aluminum lightweight driveshaft, aluminum driveshaft couplers, FL coated shocks, aluminum servo mounts, a diff for the front and the two piece motor mount with heat sink. I'm finding the cars suspension to be on the sloppy side, and quite fragile.

I'm considering switching to the Pro4 with the 3mm BMI chassis and upper deck, the Hara "fix", delrins on both ends, the square motor mount and several other options.

I need your input!! Help!!!!


----------



## WarpWind

Warner! With a Pro4! If you're interested in one, lemme know. I know of one with some low miles on it....


----------



## DaWrench

John:

Hi,

Both cars are great.

the Pro4 is a good car.and WAY better with the B.M.I. chassis. Both Eli and Jr Norton put them in the A (Masters) last year. we ran one during prototyping (with everything anoed black) at Nick's. you probably remmeber it. it was when Mini was in the B for a couple weeks then popped up to 2nd in the A. it might suit you better than the EVO. and you can find parts easier too.

your EVO........ they are a great car...... just a little fragile (like you stated). but when they are right they are fast.......really fast. I saw that you broke a "C" hub on yours already. not a good sign. I've never been to the KaZoo track but I hear it's small. (I never get out because of my health) and I really don't know how the bite is. so I'm blaming the track. the EVO is like all fast cars.you give up certain things to gain others. 

IF you can get the Pro4 at the right price do it. or look at WarpWind's and get a B.M.I. chassis. we are planning a short run soon (I looked at WarpWind's Pro4 and it's in good shape and has LOW mileage)
setups will be easy to find. you will need mini electronics. 

give me a call if you need to


----------



## John Warner

Yep, I'm beginning to agree with you. Yes, I broke a "C" hub this weekend. Actually I broke two of them, plus a front arm, and last weekend I broke a front knuckle! I know I'm not one of the best drivers out there, but for the entire season last year (including the champs) I only broke one front arm and a knuckle on the EVO III.

The thing that bothers me most about the IV is all the slop in the carriers both front and rear. The degree of toe-in toe-out is drastic compared to what the old version had. I know I can go to the stainless hinge pins, and aluminum "C" hubs, but in my opinion, that's just more added expense that I shouldn't have to spend on a high end car.

Right??


----------



## John Warner

This'll work, I think

HPI Pro4
Never run outdoors!
Ran indoors for less than one month.
3mm BMI chassis is completely clean and scratchless.
3mm BMI Upper deck also has the Hara mod, no setup loss during a race.
Shocks have perfect rebound
front diff is brand spanking new (delrins all four corners)
Drivetrain is so smooth it will scare ya...lol...


Includes.....
> associated spring set 
> BMI thicker chassis top and bottom. (essential for carpet $120 alone!) 
> Standard 2.5mm chassis 
> Delrin outdrives Front & Rear 
> Alu hop-ups 
> updated servo holder with transponder mount built in
> two extra set of aluminum servo mounts
> Aluminum shock holder...whatever they're called.
> HPI upgraded motor mount with built-in heat sink
> "Square" gear shafts front and back...spare included.
> Front one way
> P-DUB bumper = ohh yeah...bullet proof now!
> Lots O' spares:
arms = 4 front & 4 rear
castor blocks rear = 2 each
C hubs = 3 each
Steering knuckles = 2 each, 
screws = a whole lotta
diff balls = 2 new bags
diff gears and outdrives
original motor mount
original shock towers
outdrive rings = 1 set new in bag
steering block bushings = 1 bag of 4 each.
CVD = 2 new purple


----------



## Fred Knapp

I think that I'd get that one....!


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> I think that I'd get that one....!


It'll be shipped Tuesday. Hopefully I'll have it by this weekend.


----------



## John Warner

Crazy.... first silver, then red, then blue and now back to purple?


----------



## WarpWind

Guess that means I've got to keep mine now. Just gotta convince enough people to start running mod so I can justify getting a 5.5 setup to put in it.


----------



## John Warner

We been playing around wit 19T down at the Kzoo track.
What's the "5.5" setup you speak of??


----------



## John Warner

I think you should add 19T to your trip to Cleveland this year.
Give that taxi-cab some work to do!!


----------



## DaWrench

WarpWind:

There will be a mod class at the Lansing track. and 19t is always a class there too. LOTS of fun. and you should run that Taxi-Cab in 19t. those Ultra Chickens are real fun...............(I'm takin my big bore gun along just in case).


----------



## kevinm

John Warner said:


> We been playing around wit 19T down at the Kzoo track.
> What's the "5.5" setup you speak of??


He is referring to the Novak Velociti 5.5 brushless system, which should be available any minute now (I hope). Assuming it runs like (or maybe better than) the new Reedy/LRP system, it's like running a 9-turn that never needs maintenance. Woo-Hoo!


----------



## mc43

recieved my gtb and 5.5 today cant wait to try it


----------



## John Warner

There I go again... admitting I live in the shadows!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Hurricane Season Opener.
IRP, Intense Raceway park will be having their season opener this Saturday.
Looks like we will be heading over to Dekalb IL for this event, should be fun.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Looks like we will be heading over to Dekalb IL for this event, should be fun.


Does this mean Fred and crew won't be at H.S.C. this coming Sunday?


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Does this mean Fred and crew won't be at H.S.C. this coming Sunday?


No, This means that we'll be having fun on Saturday. See you Sunday.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy - What are the odds of catching a ride again sunday (if I go that is)?


----------



## John Warner

Eric....... Nooooo problem, just let me know! I can't wait to test the new HPI ride.
It can't be as bad as the Tamiya EVO IV!!!


----------



## DaWrench

John:

just stay away from those boards........and get a RubberNeck bumper.


----------



## John Warner

Rubberneck??? I have a PDub (Paul Wynn) on the HPI. Is the rubberneck even better?
Maybe what I need is a fully enclosed wrap-around job-er-do!


----------



## John Warner

Bill..... sign that Taxi-cab up for hand out 19T!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Rubberneck??? I have a PDub (Paul Wynn) on the HPI. Is the rubberneck even better?
> Maybe what I need is a fully enclosed wrap-around job-er-do!


When you find one of those job-er-do's pick up an extra for me, it may come in handy..........Lol.


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> Bill..... sign that Taxi-cab up for hand out 19T!!!


I'm thinking about it. Since it seems everyone in the class will be stuck with the same motor, then it might not be so bad. Wonder how much of a gap will be between stock 1/12th scale and 19t sedan races, time wise?


----------



## Fred Knapp

I can see it now, just like last year at Cleveland... 
It was like racing at another club race.


----------



## John Warner

Bill..... All I know is that there's always been plenty of time between 12th scale and sedan. Where they end up putting the new class is anybodys guess. However..... I'm sure if there's a problem, Mr. Bill will be happy to move you around in the heats so you won't have a conflict.

Knapster..... I'll bet your right!!!


----------



## DaWrench

Bill:

You'll have plenty of time. about 5 to 7hours at least inbetween your heats. (depending how Mr Bill sets up the 19t calsses) if they are any closer...........just come and see me i'll hook you up with a pit person.
you gotta you your Taxi Cab Bill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (at least to beat John.....)


----------



## WarpWind

DaWrench said:


> you gotta you your Taxi Cab Bill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (at least to beat John.....)


All Right! You just convinced me! :tongue: . The battle of Pro4's. I'm in. Maybe I should get that brushless motor just to practice with. Sounds like a good enough reason for me.


----------



## John Warner

Works for me too!!
Bill, if you see Dave Woellper, tell him his entry form arrived at my house today along with mine.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Got my entry forms today, anyone else?
Shipping them back tomorrow........Oh yeah.


----------



## John Warner

You're waiting till tomorrow.... wow.... you're already a day behind!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> You're waiting till tomorrow.... wow.... you're already a day behind!


I work better when i'm behind.


----------



## John Warner

That must apply to your driving RC cars as well, correct?? LoL!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> That must apply to your driving RC cars as well, correct?? LoL!


You know it............Lol.


----------



## John Warner

I'm sorry, I just couldn't help myself. :freak: 

Man, I sure can't wait to have Thanksgiving dinner at Denney's again this year!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Also working from behind gives you the opportunity to dodge and weave, slice and dice, and best of all hack and claw your way to the front...........Lol.


----------



## John Warner

Oh..... the new BMI/HPI and upgrades arrived this afternoon!!!


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Also working from behind gives you the opportunity to dodge and weave, slice and dice, and best of all hack and claw your way to the front...........Lol.


For some strange reason I've seen that live and in person!! Fun ain't it??? :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

I think you stole that driving style from me!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Oh..... the new BMI/HPI and upgrades arrived this afternoon!!!


Thats good, I hope it works out better for you than the EVO.


----------



## John Warner

Fred, so do I. I loved the looks of the Tamiya, but I guess I can get used to all this purple. After all, my first sedan was the original Pro series HPI. So I guess you can say I'm back where I started from? In fact, it's still hanging on the wall of my RC room!!!!


----------



## John Warner

I will say one thing about the new car... since it has ceramic bearings throughout the entire car, it's one of the free'est cars I've even seen. Diffs have them as well, and are really smooth. That BMI chassis is much nicer looking than the stock job it came with too. They do some really nice work over at BMI!


----------



## John Warner

But it doesn't say "one fast dude" on it though!
Mine should say.... "one old, slow, tired worn-out wanna be has been" on it.


----------



## DaWrench

John:

I'll ask Jason to cut you a top deck that says that........ well it might take two.


----------



## John Warner

Yep, we might have to lengthen the chassis a bit!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Does he have enough material?!  :devil:


----------



## John Warner

20,000 comedians out of work......!


----------



## DaWrench

John:

Jason said he'd have to cut you a new chassis. with "one old, slow" on top and "tired worn-out wanna be has been" on the bottom. you'd better have some extra change as it's going to cost you............adding the fonts and programing them to miss all the mounting holes. he's going thave LOTS OF FUN..........I suggest you have rc old man clear your chassis after that.
you might have to miss Cleveland to pay for it all....


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, I think I would!! Maybe we could build a triple deck chassis?
I figured if we lengthed it another 6 or 7 inches, that might take care of it. I'd have the only RC strech limo out there. Making those tight corners would be a real challenge!!! LoL!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Warner

Eric K...... DamageInc.....

Let me know if you want me to pick you up Sunday or not. K??

ThanX!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Count me out for sunday... lack o cash. Gonna gun for next weekend though. Thats the opener for hobbysports aint it?


----------



## DaWrench

John:

maybe you'd be better off with a BIG decal instead just slap them each side and your all set


----------



## Loony

Yes the 18th is Hobby-sports opener and I hope to see and meet the rest of you guys then... 

Lay-out for this weekend (the 11th) is much tighter than last week.


----------



## DaWrench

Loony:

Hi:

does it have a full length straightaway????????????????


----------



## Loony

Yes it does


----------



## DaWrench

cool, i'll try and make it. still buiding my sedans up. (too many house things are getting in the way


----------



## John Warner

Hello Fred......... how'd you three do in Chicago??


----------



## DaWrench

is Fred, Trash Can, and Jesse comin to HSC???????????????
Mini has decided to take a day off and make a showing....... just to beat up on Trash Can and Jesse.


----------



## John Warner

Fred, you were right. It wasn't the servo, or the servo saver. The steering rack WAS hitting the back of the suspension block and stopping it from centering!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Fred, you were right. It wasn't the servo, or the servo saver. The steering rack WAS hitting the back of the suspension block and stopping it from centering!


Is it a easy fix?


----------



## John Warner

Yep, I followed the recomended cure from some of the guy's on the Pro4 thread.......
I broke out the dremmel and eliminated the area that was causing the problem!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Yep, I followed the recomended cure from some of the guy's on the Pro4 thread.......
> I broke out the dremmel and eliminated the area that was causing the problem!


Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet,
72 days.........................!


----------



## John Warner

Racing starts this Sunday at Hobby-Sports.com.... :thumbsup: 

Sept 18 2005
Doors open @10am
Signup closes @11:00
Racing starts @ noon
ONROAD
-12th scale
-sedan
-18th
-stock
-mod
19 turn
foam
rubber

Be there! :wave:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy- I'm gonna try to make it this weekend. Keep yer fingers crossed! :devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy! Looks like I may make it down to K-Zoo this weekend, won't need a ride though. The track is south on Portage road, right? And bring me a can of yer tire stuff, I'll pay ya for it.


----------



## Fred Knapp

> -- Touring Stock - A Main --
> Pos Car Laps time name
> 1 2 34 5:00.96 JASON EXELBY
> 2 1 34 5:06.22 JESSE HOLMAN
> 3 3 33 5:04.32 FRED KNAPP
> 4 4 32 5:03.03 ANDREW KNAPP
> 5 5 31 5:02.51 JOHN WARNER
> 6 6 30 5:05.14 KYLE MUNSON


That was alot of fun today, can't wait to do it again. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Hey, at least I made the "A" instead of the "B" or "C"!!!

All I need now is a good battery and motor sponsor.......

But I had a blast no doubt!!!!

It's sooooo much more fun to just race, wrench on the car and hang out with friends!! Very relaxing.


----------



## hyena boy

hey warner

did you get a chance to work on my head this weekend? if you get it done this week maybe we can meet somewhere and i can pick it up. 

i am not sure when i will be down there again, it took a lot of gas. it is a lot easier to go to marty's to play. i had a good time there saturday.

see you all soon

jeff


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy!!! I may be adding a racer to the novice mix when I come back... I'm not mentioning any names but she gives me some pretty good competition on the racing games on the PS2...  :devil:


----------



## WarpWind

hyena boy said:


> hey warner
> did you get a chance to work on my head this weekend?


  

Is this what married life has done to you.... :wave:


----------



## John Warner

I think so, I part time as a psychiatrist on the weekends now.


----------



## John Warner

Wake up.......... it's already Tuesday almost!!!


----------



## S.Stew

yeah, and that means I have class in the Morning. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

S.Stew said:


> yeah, and that means I have class in the Morning. :thumbsup:


Holy Cow.......... Is this really you???!!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey johnny boy... surgery went good. goooood pain meds too! :tongue:


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> Hey johnny boy... surgery went good. goooood pain meds too! :tongue:


Glad to hear your labotamy went well!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Durr! doktor sez i ok now! :tongue: LOL! No really- just waiting for the feeling to come back in the rest of the hand now.


----------



## John Warner

That's good to hear Eric, hope it all goes well.


----------



## S.Stew

John Warner said:


> Holy Cow.......... Is this really you???!!!


The one and Only.


----------



## John Warner

So like when, if ever will you be racing again??


----------



## Fred Knapp

If anyone plans on attending the Halloween Classic this year you'll need to get your entry form in. 
Link


----------



## S.Stew

John Warner said:


> So like when, if ever will you be racing again??


I dont know really. Im just saving money for now.


----------



## John Warner

You should have a truckload of it by now, right???


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> If anyone plans on attending the Halloween Classic this year you'll need to get your entry form in.
> Link


No money, no time and Clevelands just around the corner. Still hoping to be able to make it there this year.


----------



## S.Stew

John Warner said:


> You should have a truckload of it by now, right???


I went a while there without a job and I just started saving about $100 a week...two weeks ago.


----------



## John Warner

Well, as soon as your ready, please come join us racing at Hobby-Sports.com in Portage!!


----------



## John Warner

We even had Jeff Cook there with us this past weekend!!


----------



## John Warner

I think the person to try and beat so far this year is that little Knapp kid, the "RLK!!


----------



## John Warner

kevinm, WarpWind, S.Stew <===== I see your reading,
but nobodys typing, what's up with that??


----------



## kevinm

John - I've been searching previous pages trying to find the post where you gave your new email address (since you don't check your PM's)  

And while you're at it, FIX THE EMAIL ADDRESS in your Hobby Talk profile so it works!


----------



## John Warner

I can fix that, but it's [email protected]
It's been updated now, thank you for bringing it to my attention!!


----------



## kevinm

John - That was also an apparently-too-subtle hint to check your PM's.


----------



## John Warner

Kevin....... Back at ya!

I'm begining to think Mr. Knapp and Andrew AKA: "RLK" are missing in action somewhere!!


----------



## John Warner

Here's the way the mains looked going into them.......

http://www.intchamps.com/iic_mains.pdf


----------



## John Warner

The actual main results from their computer can be found here.......

http://liverc.rccars.com/tracks/vegas/overall/Overall_Mains.txt


----------



## John Warner

Modified foam "A" main here...............

http://liverc.rccars.com/tracks/vegas/results/R5_Race_43_Modified%20Foam_A_Main.html


----------



## John Warner

Meltdown maybe?????.......


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Well, that's not good! :devil:


----------



## JimRuninit

That one got kind of Hot!


----------



## DaWrench

alright Eric........... NOW what you'd do????????? 
(somebody let him get to close to a brushed motor)

J/K


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey now, I may have fried a few speed controls, but NEVER one that bad!  :devil:


----------



## DaWrench

Sorry Eric...... I just couldn't not say something.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

No problem, I knew you was kiddin'! Anyway, my novice racer has been itchin to hit the track, she's just got some learnin to do first! Give her about a month after I can use my hand again... :devil:


----------



## FLCL

Damage:

Tim blows up more than you... ask about his "box" he showed when I got car from him for race.


----------



## Fred Knapp

FLCL said:


> Damage:
> 
> Tim blows up more than you... ask about his "box" he showed when I got car from him for race.


Ok Tim, Lets have it. What about the Box? Out with it....


----------



## DaWrench

Fred:

Yes I do have a box of blown up speedos. most are from the first ones that came out.....then some died from Black Death. but they don't look as bad as the in the pic.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I've toasted a couple speedo's, but the worst has only been a fried circuit board. Never had one go nuclear before...


----------



## DaWrench

I think my best one was at DeKornes. we had a huge track setup for stadium it was like 120x70. my truck had just came off the doubles and onto the straight and started to smoke..I was thinking ok it's the motor. so I keep racin. so through the infeild I go and over the table top as soon as I hit the down side of the table top ramp it caught fire. and burned the chassis, body and the brake FET part of the speedo case (Tekin) somebody cut the wires going to the speedo or it could've been worse.
NEVER use Black Death in a stadium truck........running mod.


----------



## John Warner

Got my Champs conformation back in the mail today!!!!


----------



## WarpWind

I got my confirmation when I saw the check clear the bank. WooHooo.... Can't wait. Now, time to start stocking up on tires and batteries.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Any body got three 3300 packs they'd be willing to part with for a reasonable price? The rookie's gonna need some powuh for her car... :devil:


----------



## J FAST

I have three packs i can let go 1.17s and 1.18s how about 75.00 for all 3 let me know
Jesse


----------



## Rich Chang

Ya know, I completely forgot you used to race! 

-Rich




DaWrench said:


> I think my best one was at DeKornes. we had a huge track setup for stadium it was like 120x70. my truck had just came off the doubles and onto the straight and started to smoke..I was thinking ok it's the motor. so I keep racin. so through the infeild I go and over the table top as soon as I hit the down side of the table top ramp it caught fire. and burned the chassis, body and the brake FET part of the speedo case (Tekin) somebody cut the wires going to the speedo or it could've been worse.
> NEVER use Black Death in a stadium truck........running mod.


----------



## DaWrench

Rich:

Yeah I really did do that along time ago. I even try to wheel a sedan once in a while now. something about knowing what to do and doing it just isn't working any more...........that's why I have Mini ( and so you guys won't laugh till you cry)


----------



## DamageIncRacing

J FAST said:


> I have three packs i can let go 1.17s and 1.18s how about 75.00 for all 3 let me know
> Jesse


 
I'll take 'em. Just gimme a week or 2 till I get the o.k. for my hand and I can get to k-zoo...


----------



## hyena boy

hey john

did you fix my head yet? i would like to break it in before it snows.

how is racing going down in k zoo? i do not know when i will be back down to play, it is easier to go play in jenison. i like the rectangle down there but gas is getting nuts.

see you soon

jeff


----------



## John Warner

Actually no I haven't. I need to know the sizes again! Racing is beyond great, it's a shame you're going to let a little thing like the price of gas prevent you from coming down and doing some serious racing. After all, you have to buy it to get to work, and Cleveland and back home and....... right???? LoL!!


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> ...prevent you from coming down and doing some serious racing.


Heh... jab, jab.  

Anyways, found out this weekend that stock buggies will 8 minutes no problem. Hopefully it'll be a stardard time for them indoors. Gotta work on getting trucks to do it next... :thumbsup:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Warnout- Check yer mail!


----------



## hyena boy

john

the holes need to fit a 3mm cap head screw in. the holes in the top fins need to be at least 5.5mm, and the holes in the bottom fin needs to be 3mm.

i just finished putting in a new piston and sleeve to be ready for the head. call or pm me when you get it done.


----------



## John Warner

WarpWind said:


> Heh... jab, jab.


Bill, it wasn't intended to be a "jab". Sorry if it I came off that way. I was refering to the fierce battle that six of us had today in the "A" main. Finishing order went like this.....

(1) Chuck Lonergan
(2) Jesse Holman
(3) Andrew Knapp
(4) John Warner
(5) Fred Knapp
(6) Jeff Cook

Fred and Jeff went out early.
The "B", "C: and "D" (I believe) also enjoyed their day.
It was a great race, and I think we all had a fun time. :thumbsup:


----------



## wreckscuba

Chuck was at wmrc saturday too


----------



## John Warner

Jeff Hirdes........

Okay, got it!!

Eric.......
Will do.


----------



## John Warner

wreckscuba said:


> Chuck was at wmrc saturday too


Cool.... he's a racing fool!


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> Cool.... he's a racing fool!


It's that time of year. I know I should be running my 1/12th scale more, but I'm having way too much fun with stadium.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy- check yer blasted e-mail and write me back or bump me on my work phone ASAP!!! It's important!!!


----------



## hyena boy

john

can you have my head done by sat.? i will be in the area all day to meet you and pick it up.


----------



## FLCL

Jeff:

your sure you want John to work on your head??? and when are you coming down to race??????????? it's not that far.

WarpWind:

quit playing with your stadium stuff and come down to HSC. and bring Mike with you.
you know you need track time before Cleveland. and Mini will be nice.........


----------



## WarpWind

FLCL said:


> WarpWind:
> 
> quit playing with your stadium stuff and come down to HSC. and bring Mike with you.
> you know you need track time before Cleveland. and Mini will be nice.........


If you're willing to pay for the gas... :tongue:. But seriously, I'm having way too much fun with the buggy. Are they running stadium in Portage yet?

And as for Mike, don't hold your breath for too long.

Bill.


----------



## Fred Knapp

FLCL said:


> Jeff:
> 
> your sure you want John to work on your head???


Ouch!
That is really going to be painful.


----------



## DaWrench

hey Fred,

Poor Jeff........John working on his head........a hammer and a rusty screwdriver. Sunday looks good for us.........so far all I gotta do is put the 05 back together, cut some tires, tweak it and all that stuff. or...........run the RDX.
see ya Sunday..............maybe


----------



## Tim Stamper

DaWrench said:


> hey Fred,
> 
> Poor Jeff........John working on his head........a hammer and a rusty screwdriver. Sunday looks good for us.........so far all I gotta do is put the 05 back together, cut some tires, tweak it and all that stuff. or...........run the RDX.
> see ya Sunday..............maybe


Tim,

If you're wondering, package sent yesterday. Should get there Monday or Tuesday.

Call me in 27 minutes.

Tim


----------



## DaWrench

Tim:

Hi

Thanks. will do............


----------



## Phat Dakota

Don't look now, but I'mmmm Baaack! hehehe. I now have to find the time and $ to split between the Jeep and R/C. Everyone knows what Jeep stands for right Just Empty Every Pocket! And if your anyone you'll be at West Olive for the last bash on the 22nd! Beer, Food, Racing, Live Music, what more do you want! Don't worry Foolio I'll call you this weekend. See ya!


----------



## Fred Knapp

DaWrench said:


> hey Fred,
> Sunday looks good for us.........so far all I gotta do is put the 05 back together, cut some tires, tweak it and all that stuff. or...........run the RDX.
> see ya Sunday..............maybe


That would be good if you and Mini could show.
Should be a good crew on hand for the stock class, Brayden Sunstrand and Jason Jakubczyk said that there going to join in Sunday.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Phat Dakota said:


> Don't look now, but I'mmmm Baaack! hehehe. I now have to find the time and $ to split between the Jeep and R/C. Everyone knows what Jeep stands for right Just Empty Every Pocket! And if your anyone you'll be at West Olive for the last bash on the 22nd! Beer, Food, Racing, Live Music, what more do you want! Don't worry Foolio I'll call you this weekend. See ya!


Andy, Glad to hear that your still around.
Wouldn't you know it, that sounds like a good time and I'll be gone.
Its carpet season and will be at the first leg of the CRL, Halo Hobbies Toledo, OH. Maybe you could have a good time for me?
-Fred


----------



## DaWrench

Fred:

Sounds good. not sure if Chuck is going to make it yet. will know Sat.


----------



## Phat Dakota

That's cool. As much fun as I had doing the on road thing, off-road is still where it's at. Mainly b/c off road leaves me cash to spend on the jeep and the dakota. I'll see you guys around. adios for today.


----------



## Fred Knapp

DaWrench said:


> Fred:
> 
> Sounds good. not sure if Chuck is going to make it yet. will know Sat.


Tim,
Here is the current list of entries for the haloween classic and I don't see Mini's name on it?

Mark Sweeney
David Usnik
David Morrow
Bud Bartos
Greg Aker
Jesse Holman
Jody Friedman
Ray Adams
Zacharius Adams
Dennis Maitland
Mike McBride
Bill Salerno
Mike Rhodes
Dana Bailes
Mitch Cockblock
Dan Hartman
Phil Barger
Bill Impson
Fred Knapp
Andrew Knapp
Eli Ezrow
Jermaine Leggett
Dave Johson
McKinley Keith
Marcus Malone
Brian Rice
Perry Caswell
Al Jones
Thomas Himes
Dennis Himes
Chris Goetz
Michael Wise
Michael Skeen
Robert Dirla
David Lee
Greg Hallenbeck
Will Nichols
Chuck Mackin
Ray Huang
Jim Wheeler
Michael Thomas
Gabe Shappell
Jason Markovich
Tyler Gerber
Wayne Gerber
AL Bella
Anthony Anastasia
Keith Billanti
Damon Phillips
Mark Unrath
John Tag
Stephen Sobottka
Billy Spence
Greg Anthony
Mo Denton
Jacob Delano
Fred Baumgartner
Jeff Miles
Brandon Melton
Brian Lutz
Keith Trapp
Mark Rodney
Nick Stampfel
Thomas Heys
Dan Miles
Chuck Lonergan
Jody Flipse
Skip Starkey
Robbie Dodge
Mike Murry
Michael Dunnigan
Chris Vogan
Anothony Saunders
Chris Mazzola
James Reilly
Thomas Keiser


----------



## DaWrench

Fred:

Hi,

I know. I am back to work and will be working weekends. they also turned down my request for vacation for that weekend.


----------



## rcsilly

I think "one " of your other sons is going . LOL


----------



## DaWrench

RCSilly:

Aren't both my other son's going????? 


BTW:

Good post on the "other thread"


----------



## Tim Stamper

DaWrench said:


> RCSilly:
> 
> Aren't both my other son's going?????
> 
> 
> BTW:
> 
> Good post on the "other thread"


My entry should be in. Overnighted it on Thursday.

Tim


----------



## Fred Knapp

DaWrench said:


> RCSilly:
> Aren't both my other son's going?????


Dang Tim, how many kids do you have?  



Tim Stamper said:


> My entry should be in. Overnighted it on Thursday.
> Tim


Thats good, It wouldn't be the same with out you there. :thumbsup:


----------



## TimXLB

Fred:

I got a bunch of them......... I collect them just like I collect R/C cars/trucks.


----------



## Fred Knapp

TimXLB said:


> Fred:
> 
> I got a bunch of them......... I collect them just like I collect R/C cars/trucks.


So your a collector?.............I'm thinking more like a pack rat.


----------



## Fred Knapp

We had a fierce battle in the A main today.
-- Touring Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 35 5:06.93 CHUCK LONERGAN 
2 4 34 5:03.32 ANDREW KNAPP (Thats my boy!) 
3 5 34 5:07.72 JASON JAKUBCZYK 
4 6 33 5:03.41 JODY FLIPSE 
5 3 27 4:14.08 JASON EXELBY 
6 1 21 3:13.38 JESSE HOLMAN 

-- Touring Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 33 5:01.12 FRED KNAPP 
2 3 32 5:05.78 BRAYDEN SUNSTRAND 
3 5 31 5:09.02 ANDREA LONERGAN 
4 4 29 5:05.47 CHAD CUNNINGHAM 
5 6 28 5:02.04 RICHARD CANNER 
6 2 5 1:01.61 BRAD BAKER

-- Touring Stock - C Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 30 5:03.97 MICHAEL ROBERTSON 
2 2 29 5:00.13 TODD 
3 4 29 5:09.27 MR T 
4 3 28 5:02.20 PAT STROLE 
5 6 21 5:08.89 KIRSTEN EATON 
6 5 2 0:26.83 CHRIS DIAMOND


----------



## John Warner

Holy cow!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy... Ignoring me? Been trying to call you all weekend!


----------



## John Warner

INDOOR CHAMPS 2005

Per Mr. Bill............

NO 2stage JACO TIRES


----------



## Fred Knapp

*The Classic entry list so far:*

Mark Sweeney 
David Usnik 
David Morrow 
Bud Bartos 
Greg Aker 
Jesse Holman 
Jody Friedman 
Ray Adams 
Zacharius Adams 
Dennis Maitland 
Mike McBride 
Bill Salerno 
Mike Rhodes 
Dana Bailes 
Mitch Cockblock 
Dan Hartman 
Phil Barger 
Bill Impson 
Fred Knapp 
Andrew Knapp 
Eli Ezrow 
Jermaine Leggett 
Dave Johson 
McKinley Keith 
Marcus Malone 
Brian Rice 
Perry Caswell 
Al Jones 
Thomas Himes 
Dennis Himes  
Chris Goetz 
Michael Wise 
Michael Skeen 
Robert Dirla 
David Lee 
Greg Hallenbeck 
Will Nichols 
Chuck Mackin 
Ray Huang 
Jim Wheeler 
Michael Thomas 
Gabe Shappell 
Jason Markovich 
Tyler Gerber 
Wayne Gerber 
AL Bella 
Anthony Anastasia 
Keith Billanti 
Damon Phillips 
Mark Unrath 
John Tag 
Stephen Sobottka 
Billy Spence 
Greg Anthony 
Mo Denton 
Jacob Delano 
Fred Baumgartner 
Jeff Miles 
Brandon Melton 
Brian Lutz 
Keith Trapp 
Mark Rodney 
Nick Stampfel 
Thomas Heys 
Dan Miles 
Chuck Lonergan 
Jody Flipse 
Skip Starkey 
Robbie Dodge 
Mike Murry 
Michael Dunnigan 
Chris Vogan 
Anothony Saunders 
Chris Mazzola 
James Reilly 
Thomas Keiser 
Jody Womack 
Matthew Clinton 
James Brink 
Justin Zorticus 
Eric Orszag 
Tim Stamper 
Mathue Bean 
Tony Carrubba 
Chris Byron 
Buddy Blystone 
Jim Herrmann 
Kevin King 
Peter Medved 
Freddy Bordenabe 
Walter Henderson 
Barry Baker 
Joe Trandell 
Brandon Hess 
Rob Estep 
Rich Scaduto


----------



## hyena boy

how did the first crl race go?

i wanted to go but my wife had an opperation on thusday and was not 100% back yet, and i had a bachler party at night.

john, how is my head?

hope to see you all soon

jeff


----------



## kevinm

Re: CRL race - It hasn't gone yet. It's next saturday (the 22nd).

I really can't comment on your head (just tooooooo easy). :jest:


----------



## John Warner

MR.BILL 
Registered User Join Date: May 2002
Posts: 147 



INDOOR CHAMPS 2005 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

THIS IS THE FINAL DECISION ON 2 STAGE TIRES,BUT FIRST WE WANT EVERONE TO KNOW THAT WE SPENT A LOT OF TIME RETHINKING THIS,AND WE WANT EVERONE TO UNDERSTAND THAT THIS DECISION IS THAT OF THE CHAMPS AND IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH ANY SPONSER IN FACT WE DID ASK THEM ,BUT THEY LEFT IT UP TO US AND SUPPORT US WHAT EVER WE DESIDE 100%. WE BASE THE DECISION ON RULE 7.3.1.2 IN THE ROAR GUIDE LINES. SO NO JACO 2STAGE TIRES WE KNOW THAT SOME ONE IS NOT GOING TO BE HAPPY WITH THIS,BUT IT WILL BE THE SAME FOR ALL. 

ALMOST 300 ENTIES AS OF TODAY


----------



## John Warner

Fred............. How'd you and Andrew do at the Classic???


----------



## MikeBob

John Warner said:


> Fred............. How'd you and Andrew do at the Classic???


 John you should have been at the CRL race. You would have had alot of fun.

Off the top of my head: 
Jess finish 10 in the A main. Andrew Finish 1st in the B...And I think fred finish 3 in the B..And I finish 6 in the B...

There was alot off big hitter at the race. And watching Josh and Bobby going head to head was crazy. Bobby was kicking but and take names. I can't wait for Champs.


----------



## John Warner

I would have loved to have gone. I could have helped fill up one of the lower mains for sure. As it is, I'll be fortunate to make it to Cleveland!! Steven changed his mind, and won't be going now. So.... that's going to make it tough on me as far as paying for the room goes. We've always shared a room, and split the cost.


----------



## John Warner

Has anybody heard if Bill D. and Dave W. are still going to attend??


----------



## S.Stew

Yeah, sorry John! My Job was getting in the way of school, not to mention it was a horrible place to work. Im in the works of getting a job that requires less hours right now but I still wont be able to come up with enough funds by thanxgiving. Sorry guys, I really with I could go!


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> Has anybody heard if Bill D. and Dave W. are still going to attend??


Yup. We're still on. I might even start working on my 1/12th scale skillz this weekend. Maybe. Gotta problem getting up Saturday mornings.


----------



## John Warner

David Lee
ROAR Director of Competition

We reworded the rules on foam tires at the ROAR meeting 10 days ago to make it clear the JACO two stage tire complies. They have been racing it in our events for a little over an entire season of racing.

THE CHAMPS HAVE ALWAYS USED THE ROAR RULES AS A GUIDELINE FOR THE RACE SO IN LIGHT OF THIS RULING WE WILL ALLOW THE JACO 2STAGE TIRES AT THE INDOOR CHAMPS 

THANKS MR.BILL


----------



## John Warner

That's awesome Bill!! I'm looking forward to Cleveland more this year than normal.


----------



## WarpWind

Huh? So, what's the deal with these 2stage tires? Guess I haven't paid enough attention to onroad lately.

And I'm really looking forward to Cleveland this year too. I know what to expect this time. Now as long as I don't freak out on the driver's stand I should do well. I hope.


----------



## John Warner

WarpWind said:


> Huh? So, what's the deal with these 2stage tires? Guess I haven't paid enough attention to onroad lately.
> 
> And I'm really looking forward to Cleveland this year too. I know what to expect this time. Now as long as I don't freak out on the driver's stand I should do well. I hope.


The two stage tires were introduced by Jaco, they say they last longer, weigh less and provide better traction. I've read nothing but good things about them, and of course they cost more. How about if I were to take over the mic when you're on the stand??? If nothing else, my lame old school jokes would get your mind off of being nervous!!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John Warner said:


> The two stage tires were introduced by Jaco, they say they last longer, weigh less and provide better traction. I've read nothing but good things about them, and of course they cost more. How about if I were to take over the mic when you're on the stand??? If nothing else, *my lame old school jokes *would get your mind off of being nervous!!!


 

Are you sure thats not *lame old jokes* Warner?!  :devil:


----------



## John Warner

Same thing!!!!


----------



## S.Stew

The only two stage tires John runs are when his regular old Jaco's. When it hits the plastic he thinks its the second stage. A little slick though, isnt it John?  
hehe, JK. If I could Find a Job soon Ide like to be able to run with u guys! (HINT Anyone that knows of some place looking for part time help, Let me know! HINT)

Oh, BTW John...the CEN Buggy is now available in the ARR version and CEN is working on a new Sedan...Check out the graphic on their home page. 

ttyl guys!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

LOL!

Gotta change my "planning on racing" this weekend to "gonna try and race" this weekend... Gotta go to Grant saturday and pull an engine for the sunbird (need my stand Warner!), plus gotta get the 'bird to the storage place, plus gotta look at another van that may be given to us (if it is, the engine in the caravan is getting pulled and put in MY car after the sunbird is done). Sheesh, maybe our luck is changing for the better finally!  :devil:


----------



## Blueskid

Does anyone know anything about the C&M Track side tire Truer? I beleive it uses a stock motor and a 6 cell.. the price seems ok... http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXA253&P=7


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> How about if I were to take over the mic when you're on the stand??? If nothing else, my lame old school jokes would get your mind off of being nervous!!!


That'd be fine by me. Just gotta wonder how the 9 other drivers would take it :tongue:. Might be the edge I need!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy!!! What's the word on the engine stand? Putting the car in storage this weekend and I'm gonna need it pretty quick since I'm going to Grant saturday to pull the new engine for it (and the new engine will need to be "worked" before it goes in!). Know anybody with a cherry picker for sale cheap?!


----------



## J FAST

*In case you were wondering..*

The mains have just started at the Halloween Classic. Fred, Andrew, and Stamper are in the top of the D...Actually their main just finished Stamper took first, Fred in 5th, Andrew finished 7th. Jesse has Quailified 6th in the C-Chuck Quailified 10th in the A. Jody Flipse Quailifed first in the D for 19t touring and finished third in the main.
Shelly


----------



## TimXLB

Shelly:

Hi,

Thanks

I was wondering where Chuck, Jesse, and the rest were in the mains.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy!!! What's the word on all that stuff since you didn't call this morning?! :devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Blueskid said:


> Does anyone know anything about the C&M Track side tire Truer? I beleive it uses a stock motor and a 6 cell.. the price seems ok... http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXA253&P=7


Looks OK, I have'nt seen one up close. The price is right.

Sure has been quiet on this thread lately.
Must have a bad connection or something!!!!!!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Anybody know how to get ahold of Warner? He doesn't answer his e-mail, phone, 2-way... Tell him to call me.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Warner?
Sounds familiar,
Seems like I may have met someone by that name before.
I just don't recall right off hand.


----------



## S.Stew

Looks like I found the GR crowd...look closely...
http://www.rc50.com/modules.php?name=coppermine&file=displayimage&album=15&pos=121


----------



## John Warner

How many days now????


----------



## John Warner

S.Stew said:


> Looks like I found the GR crowd...look closely...
> http://www.rc50.com/modules.php?name=coppermine&file=displayimage&album=15&pos=121


I see Jesse, who am I not seeing??


Eric........ Call me tomorrow!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> I see Jesse, who am I not seeing??


Your not seeing me, Andrew or Chelle.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John Warner said:


> I see Jesse, who am I not seeing??
> 
> 
> Eric........ Call me tomorrow!!!


Um, Johnny Boy... I can't call you, remember? No long distance. Besides- I'm not going to be home tomorrow morning- pulling an engine (somehow) before the car goes to the junkyard...


----------



## John Warner

Ahhhh..... well now that I enlarged the picture I can see everybody!!

Eric, well then I'll call you in the PM.


----------



## John Warner

Here I'm seeing Jody Flipse, Chuck Lonergan, Tom Heys, and Dan Miles and uhhhh can't remember his name at the moment. Right?


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Here I'm seeing Jody Flipse, Chuck Lonergan, Tom Heys, and Dan Miles and uhhhh can't remember his name at the moment. Right?


I believe that would be James Brink.


----------



## John Warner

Thank you!!


----------



## John Warner

Geez, I gotta admit, this place has been DEAD for the last couple of weeks or more. Why is nobody posting anything???


----------



## Fred Knapp

Do'nt Know.
Where were you on Sunday?


----------



## John Warner

I was home, lemme guess..... you went to HSC??


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yeah, 
I thought that was what we talked about.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Also got to see Tom and Anthony Koneski. 
Its been since the rollor rink days I've seen them I think.


----------



## John Warner

No kidding......... He emailed me last year or so. Was he racing, or just visiting?


----------



## tom konesni

Hey John,
Look who's back!








Anthony and I made the 15 min trek to HSC Sunday. It's great to be able to race in the home town.
We had been playing around in the dirt as time permitted until this year. I haven't had the chance to play until last week so look out.
You won't recognize Anthony anymore. He's 15 and 5"-8" and 160#. He forgot how much fun carpet racing is compared to dirt.
We'll be at HSC every Sunday thoughout the winter so I hope to see you there.


----------



## John Warner

Hey Tom, man it's great to see your back racing once again!! Yeah, I'm sure I wouldn't recognize him, but then again, neither of you wouldn't recognize Garrett either. He's also now almost 15, has long very curly hair, stands 5'7" and weighs 155lbs. He's not into racing, but heavily into skateboarding. I'll be down there this coming weekend without a doubt. The Indoor Champs is only 15 days away, and I badly need some wheel time before heading down there this year. My drivng has gone from bad to worse. Heck, I'll be willing to bet even you'll beat up on me!!! LoL!!!

See ya Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!
John


----------



## tom konesni

John,
Heck, I'll be willing to bet even you'll beat up on me!!! LoL!!! So what's new about beating up on you? 
Yeah, it's great to be back trying to drive those little toy cars. I hope to get caught up with you Sunday.

Tom


----------



## hyena boy

hey john

can i get my head back from you this weekend? i will just have someone else fix it. i think i will be in jenison on saturday, and i will be off work friday.

you can give me a beep if you like.

see ya

jeff


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy - Don't forget, I'll be out at your place saturday morning to dig out the engine stand.


----------



## John Warner

Fred,

You still going to HSC tomorrow?


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Fred,
> 
> You still going to HSC tomorrow?


Yes!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike-Bob, are you racing this comming weekend?
-Fred


----------



## MikeBob

Yupper


----------



## MikeBob

I'm planning on running both Sat. and Sun.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Check out this great looking track


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Check out this great looking track


Where is that from? Or, should I say.... who's track is that?? It's nice!!


----------



## WarpWind

It looks like the Gate? Whatever track it is, it looks great.


----------



## John Warner

Bill, are you and Dave all set and ready??!!


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> Bill, are you and Dave all set and ready??!!


Just about. The 1/12th scaler is working pretty well and I've been having zero problems with my Spektrum system in it.

Pretty much all I need to pick up yet is a case of Red Bull and a half gallon bottle of Jaegermeister! It comes with a pump :hat: !

Dave is doing pretty good too. He hasn't had a car explode on him yet. But he seems to wait for Cleveland to do that  .


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Where is that from? Or, should I say.... who's track is that?? It's nice!!





WarpWind said:


> It looks like the Gate? Whatever track it is, it looks great.


Yes it is nice. Its not the Gate although is kind of looks like it but bigger.
HORSHAM RC IN PA.


----------



## Fred Knapp

If you want to make a complete week of racing for Cleveland I just found this on tech talk.



rayhuang said:


> Hey guys coming in early for the Race. The rumor that the Gate is closed this year for pre-champs is *not* true!! We are open Friday the 18th for a Club race hosted by Hobbytown USA Strongsville (Doors open at 5pm). Saturday is open practice from 10am till 8pm. Sunday is the Annual Pre-Champs Warm-up Race (in past years its been 70 to 90 entries!!) and doors open at 8am. Monday and Tuesday are open practice from 10am till 8........
> 
> Ray


----------



## John Warner

WarpWind said:


> Just about. The 1/12th scaler is working pretty well and I've been having zero problems with my Spektrum system in it.
> 
> Pretty much all I need to pick up yet is a case of Red Bull and a half gallon bottle of Jaegermeister! It comes with a pump :hat: !
> 
> Dave is doing pretty good too. He hasn't had a car explode on him yet. But he seems to wait for Cleveland to do that  .


Ahhhh.... Jaegerbombs. I remember them quite well, that was AJ and Alex's main diet last year!


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Yes it is nice. Its not the Gate although is kind of looks like it but bigger.
> HORSHAM RC IN PA.


Did somebody say...... roadtrip???


----------



## John Warner

Fred.....
Tried to reach you on your nevertel but guess you didn't have it on.
I won't be at HS.C Sunday. Still have to finish the final phases on the BMI/HPI
before leaving, and still as of yet have not packed. Yikes!!


----------



## TimXLB

WarpWind:

Hi,

How was stadium?????????????????? and where are you going for the 360?????


----------



## WarpWind

TimXLB said:


> WarpWind:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> How was stadium?????????????????? and where are you going for the 360?????


It went pretty good. Just wasn't my night, though. Seemed like I was stuck in the middle of every crash during the main. Oh well. It was a good test of my patience for next weekend!

And I take it you're talking about the Xbox 360? I'm waiting on that. I've been hearing some bad stuff about it. Seems the first ones out have been a bit buggy. Oh well, just one test for my patience...


----------



## FLCL

WarpWind:

see below......


----------



## FLCL

WarpWind:

are the XBox 360's out??? 

also please call Tim.
check your PM box for number(s)


----------



## John Warner

Best Heat Lap/Time for Touring Stock: 
ANDREW KNAPP with 39/5:01.49

-- Touring Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 39 5:04.96 ANDREW KNAPP 
2 2 37 5:03.16 FRED KNAPP 
3 6 36 5:07.33 DALTON GUGGEMOS 
4 4 35 5:00.69 MICHAEL ROBERTSON 
5 3 35 5:04.00 TOM KONESNI 
6 5 33 5:00.01 PAT STROLE 
7 7 30 5:02.63 DAVID TUINSTRA

39 laps?????????? Wow, and Fred..... Andrew beat you by TWO laps???? Crazy!!!!


----------



## MikeBob

What can we say.... Andrew was on his A game

Or was it the easy track..... lol


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, I figured it must have been pretty "open" since he turned 39 laps.
Last weekend Jason Jakubczyk won the "A" with 35 laps, and I thought
that layout was pretty simple and wide open!!!
Today must have been an oval with a sweeper I take it?? LoL!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Best Heat Lap/Time for Touring Stock:
> ANDREW KNAPP with 39/5:01.49
> 39 laps?????????? Wow, and Fred..... Andrew beat you by TWO laps???? Crazy!!!!


Yeah, I think it was car number 6 or 7 that parked me and then it took 14 seconds flat to get marshalled. So that put me a lap and 1/2 down and it was quite a job to work my way back through the field from last to get 2nd out of it.


----------



## Denney

*Cleveland...*

Just wanted to give some good luck wishes to all you west-siders headed for Cleveland this week...

Fred, Andrew, Jesse, John, Chuck, Jody, Terry, Tom, James, Chris, Dave, Bill, Mike (I think?), seems like I might have forgotten a few...

Good Luck racing & safe travel!

Denney


----------



## Fred Knapp

Denney said:


> Just wanted to give some good luck wishes to all you west-siders headed for Cleveland this week...
> 
> Fred, Andrew, Jesse, John, Chuck, Jody, Terry, Tom, James, Chris, Dave, Bill, Mike (I think?), seems like I might have forgotten a few...
> 
> Good Luck racing & safe travel!
> 
> Denney


Thanks Denny,
Hope you can come the Cleveland next year.
Last year John and I finished in the C and hopefully this year we can take it up a notch...  
-Fred


----------



## Denney

Jason & I will probably be there next year. I will qualify as an "old fart" too! Tell Andrew I am rooting for him to lay down some good runs - he's definately got everybody covered for age-to-speed ratio, lol!

Denney


----------



## Denney

Two posts (noe three!) in one day...I gotta go take a nap!

Denney


----------



## JimRuninit

Have fun guys! Good Luck Andrew!!!


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Thanks Denny,
> Hope you can come the Cleveland next year.
> One person that that was forgotten is John and he'll be running the old farts class with me.
> Last yesr we finished in the C and hopefully this year we can take it up a notch...
> -Fred


I'm there (at least if I'm the John he mentioned) inbetween Chuck and Jesse!!

Denney........ Thanks!!


----------



## John Warner

Fred...... we're starting out in the equivilent of the "B" main..

Race # 12 -- MASTERS TOURING - Heat #3 -- 
car name freq 
* 1 KEN PEPE BROWN 
* 2 RAY ADAMS 80 
* 3 DAVID MORROW 72 
* 4 CHUCK MACKIN 76 
* 5 RON MICK 86 
* 6 FRED KNAPP *82 
* 7 TONY WILLIAMS Spektrum 
* 8 JOHN WARNER 90 
* 9 CHUCK CHAMBERS 88 
* 0 GARY PICKRELL YELLOW


----------



## John Warner

Race # 4 -- STOCK TOURING - Heat #4 -- 
car name freq 
* 1 DANIEL YOURGA Spektrum 
* 2 BRIAN KOCH BROWN 
* 3 DENNIS MAITLAND 73 
* 4 ROB SCHAFFER 64 
* 5 JOHN CATRICALA Spektrum 
* 6 KEVIN MORIN 66 
* 7 WADE SHIVE 72 
* 8 ANTHONY ANASTASIA *88 
* 9 ANDREW KNAPP 80 
* 0 PETER D'AGNOLO 69


----------



## John Warner

All the Cleveland heat sheets can be viewed here.........

http://www.indoorchamps.com/XMB/viewthread.php?tid=7&page=4


----------



## John Warner

Race # 18 -- 19 TURN TOURING - Heat #5 -- 
car name freq 
* 1 JESSE HOLMAN 72 
* 2 BOBBY FLACK RED 
* 3 GIL LOSI JR 70 
* 4 RICK MONAHAN 85 
* 5 JARI TASKILA 76 
* 6 BRANDON SHELLS Spektrum 
* 7 STEVEN MCNICHOLS 63 
* 8 ERIC DESROSIERS RC05 
* 9 RANDY CHURCHILL JR 90 
* 0 AARON SANFORD 84 

Race # 19 -- 19 TURN TOURING - Heat #6 -- 
car name freq 
* 1 BRANDON HESS RC03 
* 2 DARRYL STOKLEY 62 
* 3 FRED BAUMGARTNER 80 
* 4 CHAD CUNNINGHAM Spektrum 
* 5 JEFF CUFFS Spektrum 
* 6 JARROD LANGLOIS Spektrum 
* 7 KEITH BILLANTI 82 
* 8 FRED KNAPP *84 
* 9 TED FLACK 74 
* 0 JEFF SHORTER BROWN 

Race # 20 -- 19 TURN TOURING - Heat #7 -- 
car name freq 
* 1 SCOTT FURTADO Spektrum 
* 2 TRAVIS SCHREVEN 86 
* 3 JIM PIERSOL Spektrum 
* 4 PHIL BARGER Spektrum 
* 5 JAMES REILLY 78 
* 6 DAVID WILLIAMS Spektrum 
* 7 JERMAINE LEGGETT 63 
* 8 AL BELLA Spektrum 
* 9 JEFF DAYGER 73 
* 0 ANDREW KNAPP 80


----------



## RLKnapster

Race # 20 -- 19 TURN TOURING - Heat #7 -- 
car name freq 
* 1 SCOTT FURTADO Spektrum 
* 2 TRAVIS SCHREVEN 86 
* 3 JIM PIERSOL Spektrum 
* 4 PHIL BARGER Spektrum 
* 5 JAMES REILLY 78 
* 6 DAVID WILLIAMS Spektrum 
* 7 JERMAINE LEGGETT 63 
* 8 AL BELLA Spektrum 
* 9 JEFF DAYGER 73 
* 0 ANDREW KNAPP 80[/QUOTE]

I'm in the B-main


----------



## Fred Knapp

Dang Jesse you had a good slot for the 19t class.


----------



## MikeBob

Race # 1 -- STOCK TOURING - Heat #1 -- 
car name freq 
* 1 MARCUS MALONE 79 
* 2 JASON ENGEL 72 
* 3 LINO BROSCO YELLOW 
* 4 JODY FRIEDMANN 61 
* 5 KYLE MORIN 78 
* 6 JASON SHUSTER 77 
* 7 RICHARD SCADUTO 90 
* 8 DAX MADDEN 63 
* 9 ANDREW VETOR Spektrum 
* 0 MICHAEL ROBERTSON GREEN 


Race # 31 -- 1/12 STOCK - Heat #4 -- 
car name freq 
* 1 KELLY LARKIN Spektrum 
* 2 LINO BROSCO YELLOW 
* 3 MICHAEL ROBERTSON GREEN 
* 4 NICK CERIELLO Spektrum 
* 5 DAVID WOELLPER 78 
* 6 BARRY STRASNICK Spektrum 
* 7 RANDY GROSSE *BLUE 
* 8 DAYTON MILLER Spektrum 
* 9 JARROD LANGLOIS Spektrum 
* 0 MIKE WISE 83 


I think that is me......but I signed up with a DSM????


----------



## WarpWind

Watch out, Mike. You're gonna have to run with Dave. He's been known to have cars start on fire during races in Cleveland  .


----------



## MikeBob

I guess it a good thing that I will have a cerdit card on me....

What Race are you in?


----------



## John Warner

MikeBob said:


> I guess it a good thing that I will have a cerdit card on me....
> 
> What Race are you in?


Cerdit card???

Race # 29 -- 1/12 STOCK - Heat #2 -- 
car name freq id alt-freq
* 1 JODY FRIEDMANN 61 145 70,77 
* 2 ROBERT BARONE 76 438 67,79 
* 3 LARRY OPPENHUIZEN 90 209 88,86 
* 4 JODY WOMACK 64 403 71,90 
* 5 SHAWN WEEKS Spektrum 383 
* 6 MICHAEL SKEEN *80 205 70 
* 7 JODY HADDOW Spektrum 447 
* 8 WILLWAM DERUITER Spektrum 75 <===<<<
* 9 SONNY BROWN Spektrum 428 

Willwam everything in sight???


----------



## MikeBob

Its like a credit card but it for people who can't spell...


----------



## MikeBob

:thumbsup: :freak: :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

MikeBob said:


> Its like a credit card but it for people who can't spell...


Hey, I could use one of those!!!


----------



## John Warner

What time are you leaving tomorrow???
Fred's already on the road, and I'll be heading out around 7:30am Wednesday.


----------



## WarpWind

Dave's picking me up about noon and we're heading down that way. Wish I had saved more vacation time... Next year....

And I'm pretty sure thats not how I spelled my name on the entry form. Wonder how my last name is going to be butchered this year?

Bet it won't be as good as 'DaRoot'e'yeah'! How many times do I have to tell people the 'u' is silent like P in pool!


----------



## hyena boy

good luck guys. it sounds like the earlier you leave the better for the weather.

i will try my best to be there next year, it is jusy not right not being down there on thanksgiving.

are any of you going to be able to give reports from the race? i know i will be watching this tread and rctech to try and keep up with it.

see you later

jeff


----------



## Fred Knapp

hyena boy said:


> good luck guys. it sounds like the earlier you leave the better for the weather.
> 
> i will try my best to be there next year, it is jusy not right not being down there on thanksgiving.
> 
> are any of you going to be able to give reports from the race? i know i will be watching this tread and rctech to try and keep up with it.
> 
> see you later
> 
> jeff


I'll try to give up-dates now and then.
We are at the hotel and in our rooms 
John, #283


----------



## John Warner

That was a great Chevrolet motor in it's day!!
I remember taking a 327 block, and using a 283 crankshaft to build my 301's.

2nd floor....... sounds great!! (hope it's close to the elevators) :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> That was a great Chevrolet motor in it's day!!
> I remember taking a 327 block, and using a 283 crankshaft to build my 301's.
> 
> 2nd floor....... sounds great!! (hope it's close to the elevators) :thumbsup:


Right on the end!!


----------



## John Warner

Jesse....... sorry to hear about your prediciment.
We're going to miss ya!!

Jeff Hirdes......... next year for sure, I'll hold you to it.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Right on the end!!


Bonus!!!


----------



## kevinm

WarpWind said:


> ...Bet it won't be as good as 'DaRoot'e'yeah'! How many times do I have to tell people the 'u' is silent like P in pool!


I work with a bunch of people with Polish names. Just be thankful you've got VOWELS! :jest:


----------



## kevinm

stampede said:


> Kevin: we've got a 19t class going in jenison if that interests you at all.
> 
> Jason D.


Did you finally talk Denney into moving out of stock class?
I haven't raced a touring car since the first CRL race. (Too many schedule conflicts in Nov.) I might make it over there the 1st weekend in December to try out my new TC4FT.


----------



## TimXLB

Kevin:

You bought a FTTC4??????................ must be something sbout them shaftie touring cars. if I can get a Saturday off work (it sucks to work at Delphi..........). and can catch Mini I'll bring him up there and have him show you the short way around the track. with belts. any way we still have a TC3 we can run..I just have to find it. maybe we'll see you there.

Tim and Mini.


----------



## kevinm

Uh ... I didn't know there was more tham 1 FTTC4????  It's only about 2 weeks old, so I hope it's the latest.


----------



## TimXLB

Kevin:

I wonder if he was thinking about the tub(TTC4)/graphite chassis (FTTC4).
hopfully that is what he neant. what you really need is a B.M.I. TC4...... lower top deck. faster corner speeds. ighhter car (for that heavy brushless system)hehehe (J/K).

anyway keep your eyes peeled for something new from B.M.I. it'll change the way you think about R/C.................................


----------



## Rich Chang

Is Andrew Knapp now a Trinity Sponsored driver? 

http://teamtrinity.com/race/cleveland/results4.html

Check out the pics farther down the page! He's talkin' to the big man Ernie P! 

-Rich


----------



## nitrorod

If so Way to go RLK now just get a haircut.


----------



## kevinm

It doesn't actually say he's a Trinity driver, just that he's looking at an Epic battery pack. In fact, I don't see ANY drivers names on the list with a '*' by their name, which is supposed to indicate Trinity drivers. I think they forgot to add the asterisks on day 4.


----------



## Rich Chang

From the caption of the 2nd pic, my conclusion is that Ernie P gave him a pack to run in the last qualifier. Plus, he has an Epic shirt on. So, I'd say the little guy is sponsored by Trinity at least at that race.

-Rich




kevinm said:


> It doesn't actually say he's a Trinity driver, just that he's looking at an Epic battery pack. In fact, I don't see ANY drivers names on the list with a '*' by their name, which is supposed to indicate Trinity drivers. I think they forgot to add the asterisks on day 4.


----------



## John Warner

Fred's in one of the pic's, and I'm in the other one. We have answers to your questions, but maybe Fred should be the one to speak up. I'm only in the P.R. Dept.


----------



## John Warner

Oh, and those are only the way the mains started. Not the finishing results.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Rich Chang said:


> From the caption of the 2nd pic, my conclusion is that Ernie P gave him a pack to run in the last qualifier. Plus, he has an Epic shirt on. So, I'd say the little guy is sponsored by Trinity at least at that race.
> 
> -Rich


Ernie watched Andrew race and I must say he was on top of his game for the third qualifier in 19t. Andrew checked out on the rest of the field and Erine was quit impressed with his run. After the qualifier was over Ernie motioned Andrew over to the VIP booth and told him that He has a very good drive line and that if He needed anything, just to let him (Ernie) know. Ernie ask Andrew what he had for equipment and the rest is history. Andrew was qiven sponsorship status for that race, two new packs of killer 3800's,
discharger, trinity gear and motor rebuild serivces to boot.

Andrew was also picked up by Tekin and He got a cool new G11 pro ESC, mad rip.
Way to go Andrew,
Thats my boy.
-Fred


----------



## Rich Chang

Awesome! That's great! 

-Rich


----------



## Fred Knapp

Andrew Knapp had a terrific run in 19 turn touring. He is one of the up and coming drivers of the future.
http://teamtrinity.com/race/cleveland/results4.html


----------



## MikeBob

I can't wait for next year. Let me tell you I had alot of fun.

Andrew also can take good picture with my old school camera.. He got some great shots


----------



## John Warner

I wonder who that old fat guy is in the backround???
That's one ugly old man!!!!!!!!!! LoL!!


----------



## John Warner

Mike, you mean you don't already have your reservations confirmed yet??


----------



## MikeBob

I was thinking about it......LOL


----------



## Fred Knapp

That great Bob, can't wait to see some of them.
Yeah John, looks like you and I both could stand to lose a few.


----------



## Rich Chang

You and John need to also learn to smile when on camera. Especially when your protoge is getting free stuff.


----------



## John Warner

Rich Chang said:



> You and John need to also learn to smile when on camera. Especially when your protoge is getting free stuff.


I had my jealous face on. I'll be sure to smile next time!!

Fred..... 
so, rumor has it Andrew and you will be attending the Novak race in Wisconsin, and the snowbirds in Florida. Any truth to that???


----------



## WarpWind

Yeah, John. Of course, was the picture taken after the elevator incident? That may expain why he wasn't smiling.

I think I may need some new bearings after this weekend too. I think they're packed with all the crap from the track! Gotta love foam tires....


----------



## Rich Chang

What was the elevator incident? Tell tell!


----------



## John Warner

Rich Chang said:


> What was the elevator incident? Tell tell!


Okay... okay... We were going up to our room when Andrew decided to "pry" the doors open, of course the elevator stopped dead in it's tracks inbetween floors and wouldn't do anything!!!! All we could see was a concrete wall. :drunk:
We were however fortunate enough to get out in time to make our next race!


----------



## Rich Chang

Those young'ins! What a bunch of troublemakers.  Of course, I hear you were chanting, "DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!" while he was prying the doors open. The video tape from the elevator proves it is true!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Something wrong with this picture.
Andrew and Walt talk it over while I'm working hard!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Now I'm not quite sure what to think.
I found this on rc tech.



LATIF said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> Just got back to the office...what a week!
> 
> I want to take a moment to thank and congratulate all of the racers that came out and supported Trinity and represented well.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for the kind words about the motor tuning...it's a pleasure to make you guys go fast
> 
> I met a lot of new racers this year and it's always nice to see old friends.
> 
> Total motors tuned this week.... 97!!!
> I used 4499NT's in all the stock motors
> 4383 or the TRI13505NT(XXX) in the 19T
> 
> The E brush always has been and always will be the brush of choice...hands down.
> 
> Old faithful 4383 worked out great in 19T
> Jeff Cuffs, Mike Pulfer, Craig Xavier, Matt Francis
> The list goes on and on...trust me
> 
> Some drivers preferred the XXX brush in 19T...this brush is wicked fast!
> Ask Stephen Sabotka :nod:
> 
> A huge CONGRATS to Mike Pulfer...we worked hard to make sure he had the motor he needed to TQ and WIN 1/12 stock. Mike you're one heck of a wheel!! :nod:
> 
> Jeff Cuffs...what can I say??...you da man in stock brother...TQ and 2nd
> Congrats to Dayger for the win...you were on a mission!!
> Cuffs also secured a 7th place finish in 1/12 stock.
> 
> A special congrats to the X MAN, Craig Xavier...you laid it down X style...the smoothest driver on the planet...working with you was a pleasure brother!
> 4th place A main finish in Cleveland!! you da man! can't wait till the next one  Big thanks to Aaron Sanford for helping with the X man's program...without you it wouldn't be possible.
> 
> Thanks to Ian and John for all the great work on the mic...I know it's tough work...and trust me it doesn't go unnoticed.
> 
> Ian...it was a pleasure...glad to help with the HP...your car was on fire! Thanks for the laughs and the good talks.
> 
> *A big WELCOME ABOARD to Andrew Knapp....keep an eye on this kid, he's definitely an up and coming R/C STAR.  * :nod:
> 
> Big Congrats to Matt Francis and Paul Lemieux for their wins. Both drivers using Trinity products, thank you. Matt full Trinity and Paul ran our Trinity Cobalt2 teardown...tuned by the one and only Jim Dieter.
> 
> Thanks to my partner in the shop Sean Powers...couldn't have done it without you.
> 
> Ernie and Tony...thank you for everything...
> 
> Another one in the books!
> See you guys trackside soon.
> 
> -Latif


----------



## WarpWind

knapster said:


> Now I'm not quite sure what to think.


I'm thinking Andrew did pretty good for the weekend. A deal with Trinity is a pretty sweet thing. I think I blew any chance I may have ever had Sunday night, though. I think it was Dieter we were chucking tires out the window at. All Jeff's idea. Really.


----------



## MikeBob

Did anyone check out tekin website.....Andrew is all over the place...



http://www.teamtekin.com/Racing%20News.asp


----------



## Fred Knapp

MikeBob said:


> Did anyone check out tekin website.....Andrew is all over the place...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.teamtekin.com/Racing%20News.asp


Bob,
they must of just put that up. I didn't see it yesterday.
-Fred


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Now I'm not quite sure what to think.
> I found this on rc tech.


I'd think it's time to PM Latif and ask for a requisition form. I'd also be making my plane reservations for Wisconsin and Florida. Either that, or get your P.R. man to get some work done!! LoL!!!


----------



## John Warner

WarpWind said:


> I think it was Dieter we were chucking tires out the window at. All Jeff's idea. Really.


How was your accuracy? :drunk: :drunk: :drunk:


----------



## MikeBob

I also think andrew needs a tire man in Wisconsin and Florida....I'm willing to take on that job...LOL


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> I'd think it's time to PM Latif and ask for a requisition form. I'd also be making my plane reservations for Wisconsin and Florida. Either that, or get your P.R. man to get some work done!! LoL!!!


I'm all over it.
The second I saw that I sent a PM.
I like the wording about Andrew on Tekin's web page. Awesome.


----------



## John Warner

Good job, don't quit now!!


----------



## John Warner

EddieO 
Tech Elite


2,003 Posts Since Oct 2003 Today, 10:43 PM Report | Post #14 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I tune the kids motor all weekend until the last round....and get no credit....gotta love it.

Later EddieO

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Team br00d Racing
www.teambr00d.com
[email protected]

2005 Snowbirds Champions
2005 ROAR Carpet Modified National Champions
2005 ROAR Carpet Modified Nationals TQ
2005 ROAR Carpet Stock National Champions
2005 Reedy Race Champions
2005 Reedy Race TQ
2005 International Champs Stock Rubber Champions
2005 International Champs TQ (3 classes!)
2005 ROAR Paved Stock Nationals TQ
2005 Cleveland TQ
2005 Cleveland Champions

Peel-It Raceway and Hobbies

www.peelitraceway.com


----------



## TimXLB

Poor Andrew...........Eddie asked me to toss him in a Dumpster next itme I see him.

(man am I going to enjoy that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

no Trash Can Kid................it's the DUMSPTER KID !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

anyway Congrats Andrew.................... you better make the B next year you got Mini to beat now.


----------



## John Warner

Okay, who killed the thread???
Guess everybodys to busy reading the indoor champs thread over on rc tech?
http://www.rctech.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=30&f=2


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Okay, who killed the thread???
> Guess everybodys to busy reading the indoor champs thread over on rc tech?


Must be Andrew!!!
Yeah, that thread on tech is something else.
Did you check the Trinity thread?


----------



## John Warner

Not yet, should I???
Give me the link!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Not yet, should I???
> Give me the link!!


"Latif"


----------



## Fred Knapp

page 2


----------



## John Warner

Still can't find it. Also, I PM'd RLK on rc-tech.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Still can't find it. Also, I PM'd RLK on rc-tech.


Got it, that was very nice.
Thread


----------



## John Warner

Whew! Finally found it. That's an awesome post..... Thank you!!!!


----------



## Mike Champ

Looks like you guys had an Awesome time at the Champs!

Great Job "Knapster Jr "!
Looks like everybody finally knows that your fast...

I'll talk to you guys hopefully soon.
Mike


----------



## S.Stew

Good Work Andrew! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

TimXLB said:


> Congrats Andrew.................... you better make the B next year you got Mini to beat now.


He says that he's working on that!!!



John Warner said:


> Whew! That's an awesome post..... Thank you!!!!


Just for you John!!!



Mike Champ said:


> Looks like you guys had an Awesome time at the Champs!
> Great Job "Knapster Jr "!
> Looks like everybody finally knows that your fast...


Mike, yes we had an absolute good time.
Andrew says thanks.
We will see you soon.



S.Stew said:


> Good Work Andrew! :thumbsup:


Steven, Andrew says thanks.
Wants to know when you will be comming out to do some racing on the rug?
-Fred


----------



## WarpWind

Steven? Racing? I sort of recall a StepHen that used to race with us. That was a while ago. Wonder if he remembers how to hold a radio anymore... :tongue:


----------



## Fred Knapp

WarpWind said:


> Steven? Racing? I sort of recall a StepHen that used to race with us. That was a while ago. Wonder if he remembers how to hold a radio anymore... :tongue:


Now that you mention it!!!


----------



## John Warner

Anybody remember John Crouse?? Well, he called me today and he's going to be _______ ___ ___ ____......!!!!


----------



## S.Stew

Um...Depends on how much money I start making at my new job. Chances are that I might just run a couple more times this season and hold off for this summer. I plan on running 8th scale buggy this summer so Im gunna gear up early for that.


----------



## Mike Champ

S.Stew said:


> Um...Depends on how much money I start making at my new job. Chances are that I might just run a couple more times this season and hold off for this summer. I plan on running 8th scale buggy this summer so Im gunna gear up early for that.


 Sweet !
Here is where you can run 8th scale around here :
www.westoliverc.com

I'll see you next year for sure then, and hopefully before that too...
Mike


----------



## John Warner

All in all, not a bad way to start the mains for a couple of old men.......


*Race # 37 -- MASTERS TOURING - "B" Main -- * (GREEN)
Qual Qual time name car# freq p txid 
11 21/5:04.01 CHUCK MACKIN * 1 76 3637778 
12 21/5:05.21 RAY ADAMS * 2 80 5837580 
13 21/5:07.62 TONY WILLIAMS * 3 Spektrum 5850162 
14 21/5:07.77 TED FLACK * 4 74 3267907 
15 21/5:08.48 JOHN WARNER * 5 90 6013977 
16 21/5:08.85 FRED KNAPP * 6 82 2427914 
17 21/5:14.19 DON HINSHAW 7 66 4088822 
18 20/5:00.49 TRACEY FOGLESON * 8 BLUE 7767435 
19 20/5:04.87 RON MICK * 9 88 6027068 
20 20/5:08.17 KEN PEPE * 0 BROWN 2911302


----------



## TimXLB

Fred:

Hi,

Mini says if T.C.K. wants to get really mad skillz you need a XBox 360 and PGR3. in less than a week Mini is in the top 10 in the WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!! ok T.C. now you got something to shoot for. IF you can do that you may have a chance with Mini.
or get Forza MotorSports/XBox live and try to beat him on that............. he and Mitch Witman hold all the records for every track on the game for the last year +.

Ok T.C.K. Go BIG or go home and play with the pups.

he's waiting....................................................................................


----------



## Fred Knapp

TimXLB said:


> Fred:
> Ok T.C.K. Go BIG or go home and play with the pups.
> he's waiting....................................................................................


T.C.K. says yea, yea, yea, I hear you.
Pups?
"I used to play with my pup but he grew up and now I play with the big dogs"!!!


----------



## FLCL

T.C.K.:

Mini says ok.... he's ready any time.

how about the SpeedMind race????????? two days, new track to both of us stock or mod??????? (nothing lower than a 8x2).
spec tires, he'll even run his 04.


----------



## Tim Stamper

FLCL said:


> T.C.K.:
> 
> Mini says ok.... he's ready any time.
> 
> how about the SpeedMind race????????? two days, new track to both of us stock or mod??????? (nothing lower than a 8x2).
> spec tires, he'll even run his 04.


Make him run the RDX, then RLK will have a better chance.

It seems that I will be going to larry's a little early. Does anyone from that side of the state need a pit space saved for the CRL?

lmk,

Tim


----------



## S.Stew

Mike Champ said:


> Sweet !
> Here is where you can run 8th scale around here :
> www.westoliverc.com
> 
> I'll see you next year for sure then, and hopefully before that too...
> Mike


I had Planed on it!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Tim Stamper said:


> Make him run the RDX, then RLK will have a better chance.
> 
> It seems that I will be going to larry's a little early. Does anyone from that side of the state need a pit space saved for the CRL?
> 
> lmk,
> 
> Tim


Tim, yes. save 3 spots
-Fred


----------



## Fred Knapp

FLCL said:


> T.C.K.:
> 
> Mini says ok.... he's ready any time.
> 
> how about the SpeedMind race????????? two days, new track to both of us stock or mod??????? (nothing lower than a 8x2).
> spec tires, he'll even run his 04.


Tim as much fun as that sounds it appears to be quit a haul to get there.
Toronto? To far for me to drive.
-Fred


----------



## Tim Stamper

knapster said:


> Tim, yes. save 3 spots
> -Fred


3 it is.

I'm gonna go up to Larry's sunday and see what's available. I have to save 11 spots so far.

l8r,

TS


----------



## TimXLB

Fred:

Hi,

Sorry,
I was logged in on as Fluri. I forgot Fluri had my Laptop last. anyway Stockton (outside Toronto) is not that far away. close to the same drive time as Cleveland.(maybe 7hrs max) you guys would have a blast. 

Son:

we might be heading down to the detroit CRL race. not sure yet. everything depends on Pat. if she's better then we'll come. if not we won't. got some new killer meds that seem to help but makes her not her self.............bad.
I'll call you Saturday.


----------



## John Warner

Tim Stamper said:


> 3 it is.
> 
> I'm gonna go up to Larry's sunday and see what's available. I have to save 11 spots so far.
> 
> l8r,
> 
> TS


Guess you'd better bring along some rope to tie off all those spots!!


----------



## TimXLB

Fred:

The CRL race is out for us. other things have come up and we won't be able to make it.

Son:

we now have internet access on the Laptop and all 3 Xbox's but not the Desktop. the blue/black screen of death is back........... but the ethernet card is working?????????????? still no sound (no big loss. I'll just hook the speakers/sub to the 360).
and could you please send me more info on what we talked about on Sunday for 1-12th scale cars?????????????
Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

TimXLB said:


> Fred:
> The CRL race is out for us. other things have come up and we won't be able to make it.
> Thanks


Well thats to bad.
What is that I see growing on Mini,---------> Rust?


----------



## TimXLB

Fred:

Hi,

Mini has been doing other things lately so he really doesn't miss racing. (R/C). he is ranked 10th in the world on PGR3. 27th on Halo, 15th on Halo2, top 5 on Forza. he has joined a team of gamers and is going to Rosemount for a Halo playoff.
then there's the fact he's 17..................... (and he's hardly ever home anymore)
he's waiting for the Hub to open, I'm waiting to see what day we strike on............. or who's going to buy us............ maybe the State Champs will be our next race.


----------



## Tim Stamper

TimXLB said:


> Fred:
> 
> The CRL race is out for us. other things have come up and we won't be able to make it.
> 
> Son:
> 
> we now have internet access on the Laptop and all 3 Xbox's but not the Desktop. the blue/black screen of death is back........... but the ethernet card is working?????????????? still no sound (no big loss. I'll just hook the speakers/sub to the 360).
> and could you please send me more info on what we talked about on Sunday for 1-12th scale cars?????????????
> Thanks


Will do.

Talk to ya later,

Tim


----------



## rayhuang

Tim-recall what you asked me about at the Champs for parts? E-mail me and remind me to take a picture and send it to you.

[email protected]

Gotta generate some cash to go to the NOvak race


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy!!! Gimme a bump on my work nevertell tomorrow (2sday). Got some news for ya!  :devil:


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> Hey Johnny Boy!!! Gimme a bump on my work nevertell tomorrow (2sday). Got some news for ya!  :devil:


Just read it 2sday evening @ 6:34. I'll bump ya up Wednesday, K? What's the news.... you pregnant again?? :freak:


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> What's the news.... you pregnant again?


I don't even want to know how that happend!!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John Warner said:


> Just read it 2sday evening @ 6:34. I'll bump ya up Wednesday, K? What's the news.... you pregnant again?? :freak:


 
Har Dee Har Har... I won't be at work tomorrow, took a vacation day. Better make it thursday...


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy!!! Guess what?! *I'M IN!!!*Thought you'd wanna know!  :devil: :wave:


----------



## Ross32

Hey is Jeff Brown still racing?


----------



## WarpWind

Yes, he is. Over the thanksgiving weekend we were racing from the track back up to the room for another drink, and then back downstairs. We did this several times. Jeff can move pretty good when it comes to drinking.... 

As for RC, he is running for Corally. Seems to really like the RDX. Might have to get one for next year. Maybe....


----------



## John Warner

I thought this was the "Neutral Zone" thread. Seems more like the "Dead Zone" thread to me!!


----------



## S.Stew

I have been to busy looking for a car and with finals coming up to read my threads!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy! As of the middle or end of June I'm gone! First class is July 17 and we want to get down there and all moved in and situated a little early. Now I just gotta find a good R/C track...  :devil:


----------



## John Warner

Hello..? Anybody home??

Eric....... bet you're excited!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Bouncing off the walls!  :devil:


----------



## John Warner

Man, it's getting pretty boring here with only talking to myself and Eric.
Where's everybody else...... C h r i s t m a s shopping, or what!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Man, it's getting pretty boring here with only talking to myself!


I've been meaning to talk to you about that. 
I'm sure that its nothing that a year or two of counciling could fix!!! :tongue: 
It could be the season with Christmas and what not but somehow I don't think so. Just a handfull of people ever post anything on this thread anyway.
Heck, just a handfull of people from our area ever post anywhere compared to what it used to be.
Have a Merry Christmas.
-Fred


----------



## TimXLB

Knapster:

Hi,

I was going to suggest electro-shock treatments.............. but decided to be nice........being christmas and all.
the Take-off race is only 330 miles away. about 6 hrs and change. killer track too check it out at www.FastCats.ca and 19t is rubber. sounds like a fun class.
sounds like RLK did good at Larry's 3rd in 19t. you should hire Tim to do all your motors. he knows what to do. 
you should hit Mimi's....yes it's along drive out there. may be better to fly. Mimi's is a fun track it'll be worth it tho.


----------



## Fred Knapp

TimXLB said:


> Knapster:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I was going to suggest electro-shock treatments.............. but decided to be nice........being christmas and all.
> the Take-off race is only 330 miles away. about 6 hrs and change. killer track too check it out at www.FastCats.ca and 19t is rubber. sounds like a fun class.
> sounds like RLK did good at Larry's 3rd in 19t. you should hire Tim to do all your motors. he knows what to do.
> you should hit Mimi's....yes it's along drive out there. may be better to fly. Mimi's is a fun track it'll be worth it tho.


Oh yes Tim knows how to build a motor. (thanks Tim Stamper)
I'm still thinking about the Take-Off race. Mimi's does sound like fun and they even offered to put us up which was very nice, now if I could get them to fly us out!!! So many choices and so little time an money.
Andrew is starting to run mod, last week he didn't look to bad for his first time with an 8X2 on medium bite carpet.


----------



## John Warner

Did anybody besides me see the IIC race on "Inside R/C" today?


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Did anybody besides me see the IIC race on "Inside R/C" today?


I didn't!
So are you all done racing for the season or what?


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> I didn't!
> So are you all done racing for the season or what?


Me? Naw.... not just yet anyways. I think I'll start back after the holidays are over!


----------



## John Warner

Fred.......... is that you??? LoL!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Fred.......... is that you??? LoL!!


It does appear to have a very small resemblance.:lol:


----------



## John Warner

*Thought I'd jump on and wish everybody a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!*


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Thought I'd jump on and wish everybody a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!*


Right back at ya!
I think we are all going to HSC on thursday for the day.
I think their schedule is: 10:00am until 9:00pm.


----------



## JonHobbies

Thursday 10:00 AM To 6:30 PM Have a Merry Christmas & happy New Year !


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Right back at ya!
> I think we are all going to HSC on thursday for the day.
> I think their schedule is: 10:00am until 9:00pm.


Racing or practicing?


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Racing or practicing?


Just practicing for the day.
Sounds like there could be a number of people that show.


----------



## John Warner

Really.......... well maybe if we brought along our own personal scoring system, we could...........??


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Really.......... well maybe if we brought along our own personal scoring system, we could...........??


We could..............??, Maybe if...............??


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, that's kinda what I was thinking as well!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Now now Johnny Boy... You know thinking is bad for your health... :devil:


----------



## John Warner

Well, considering I spent six hours at the hospitial yesterday (which by the way was my 54th birthday) getting blood drawn, being hooked up to a ton of monitors including an EKG machine, having an MRI and X-rays done...... you must be right!!! And the worst part is............. it WASN'T Eileen's heart this time, it was MINE.


----------



## John Warner

A college teacher reminds her class of tomorrow's final exam. Now class, I won't tolerate any excuses for you not being here tomorrow. I might consider a nuclear attack or a serious personal injury or illness, or a death in your immediate family, but that's it, no other excuses whatsoever!

A smart aleck guy in the back of the room raised his hand and asked, "What would you say if tomorrow I said I was suffering from complete and utter sexual exhaustion?"

The entire class is reduced to laughter and snickering. When silence is restored, the teacher smiles knowingly at the student, shakes her head and sweetly says, "Well, I guess you'd have to write the exam with your other hand".


----------



## hyena boy

hey

i might be out of racing for a while... the subaru broke last tuesday, merry christmas. i thought it was just the water pump, but now they are telling me it needs new heads. so a job i thought was going to be $500-$600 is looking like $2000-$3000.

see you all later,

jeff


----------



## S.Stew

hyena boy said:


> hey
> 
> i might be out of racing for a while... the subaru broke last tuesday, merry christmas. i thought it was just the water pump, but now they are telling me it needs new heads. so a job i thought was going to be $500-$600 is looking like $2000-$3000.
> 
> see you all later,
> 
> jeff


Hey Jeff, I know the feeling.








Picked it up last wednesday!


----------



## John Warner

Wow, looks kinda heavy. Did you pick it up all by yourself, or did you use that overhead thing??


----------



## John Warner

Also sorta looks like what's sitting in MY shop at the moment!!!


----------



## S.Stew

This IS true.


----------



## Fred Knapp

T2
Anyone else pre-order one?


----------



## JonHobbies

I back ordered one a month ago. Cant wait to run some stock road course.


----------



## John Warner

T-2? Isn't that an old Associated truck? I think I already have one.


----------



## John Warner

cire yllek.......... When's the departure date?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Looking at first or second week of June. Me and Sandy are going down in early april to check out the school and look at some houses. Can't wait!  :devil:


cire yllek huh... cute


----------



## John Warner

No problem....... Have a Happy New Year!!

nhoj renraw


----------



## kevinm

Perhaps a dyslexia form of he has.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

It's a understand wouldn't, you thing dyslexia...




I know... that was bad! :devil:


----------



## John Warner

Hey Fred..... How many of the T2's did you order???


----------



## Fred Knapp

Only 2.


----------



## John Warner

Bummer, and I thought maybe you ordered an extra one for me since it was my birthday and all!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Maybe you could sell your car and get one.
It is a sweet car.


----------



## John Warner

Might just have to do that indeed!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John, here we are at Josh's track...


----------



## TimXLB

Fred:
you guys should stayed overnight. had a great day of racing on Sunday. ran 19t. saw some T2's run. even ran some 1/12th scale.
Josh's track is nice....closer too. we'll be going there from now on.
oh......we made it in 2 hrs 10 min.


----------



## Fred Knapp

TimXLB said:


> Fred:
> you guys should stayed overnight. had a great day of racing on Sunday. ran 19t. saw some T2's run. even ran some 1/12th scale.
> Josh's track is nice....closer too. we'll be going there from now on.
> oh......we made it in 2 hrs 10 min.


2 hrs 10 min, you had the hammer down.........
We couldn't stay as Andrew had papers to deliver on Sunday
To bad we missed the T2's though, O well, we'll have ours in about two weeks.
We won't be there this weekend, going to the Novak race.
See you and Jason the week after that though.
-Fred


----------



## TimXLB

Fred: 

Yes we were running around 90-95 and we stopped to get something to eat too. Mini's always hungary.
We won't be there. Pat has a back operation coming up so we won't be back down until the end of the month at the earliest. maybe I can get Mini down there. but I'll have to stay home.
Gee....maybe you should let me build our T2's.............. they do look nice.


----------



## John Warner

Looks really, really nice. Any idea what the actual track size is?


----------



## WarpWind

Thats a nice looking track there. The only track I got to see this past weekend was the Scottsdale RC Speedway. Way smaller on-road coarse, but still quite popular. Dunno why. 

Oh, the dirt track was quite nice too. Wish I had had more time. Maybe next year....


----------



## WarpWind

stampede said:


> Bill: you gonna make it to on or off-road this weekend?


I'm not sure if I'm going to run 1/12th scale or rubber truck. But I am going to try to be out there. 3 weeks without racing is getting to me. And as soon as I can get my hands on some foam tires and con someone into mounting them for me, I'll have a buggy back on the track.

Bill.


----------



## MikeBob

Bill should run your 12th scale. I need someone to beat on...LOL

I got ahold of a CRC last week. I should have it ready to race next week. I'm just waiting on parts.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John, I saw that you tried to bump me. I couldn't hear it above all the racket.


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, you've been out there in Wisconsin since Tuesday, and I was wondering how things were going. You've got to keep me updated!!!!!! Even if by PM or whatever.


----------



## Fred Knapp

I think www.liverc.rccars.com will have live results....


----------



## John Warner

Okay, went and signed up and logged in. Looks like Andrew and Jesse have had their fair share of breaking early. Jesse should know all about being driver of CAR #4!!!!! Anyway, at least you finished and I believe even better than Greg Anthony if memory serves me correct. Good luck to all three of you, but most importantly...... HAVE FUN!!!!!

John


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Okay, went and signed up and logged in. Looks like Andrew and Jesse have had their fair share of breaking early. Jesse should know all about being driver of CAR #4!!!!! Anyway, at least you finished and I believe even better than Greg Anthony if memory serves me correct. Good luck to all three of you, but most importantly...... HAVE FUN!!!!!
> 
> John


We sure are having fun that for sure. 
Well I know I can't hang with the big dogs but i'm having fun trying. Lol


----------



## DamageIncRacing

What was it we always used to say Johnny Boy? CAR NUMBA FO SUCK!!!  :devil: God I miss racin'! LOL!


----------



## John Warner




----------



## John Warner

RACE 35 "Modified Sedan"

Round 3

Car# Driver Name Freq Alternates Qualifying Position Laps/Time
6 STAMPFEL, NICK DSM 36 25/5:11.696
1 Anthony, Greg 89 64 37 25/5:29.008
3 Knapp, Fred 84 82 38 24/5:01.445
2 Sobottka, Stephen 86 62 39 24/5:09.197
4 Holman, Jesse 82 72 40 10/1:57.984
5 Knapp, Andrew 80 83 41 10/3:51.354
7 Shells, Brandon DSM 42 0/0:00.000

Looks like a local club race lineup!!


----------



## John Warner

WoW!!!!!!!!! Jesse Holman so far has qualifiyed #2 in Foam 19 turn!!!!

Andrew is 17th and Fred is 18th


----------



## John Warner

Mike Champrenault..........

I returned your PM!


----------



## John Warner




----------



## Mike Champ

John Warner said:


> Mike Champrenault..........
> 
> I returned your PM!


 Got it John, thanks.
Sorry I was in France and didn't check so often my PM...

Good luck Andrew, Fred and Jessie.
Looks like you guys are travelling a lot... Sounds fun !

I'll see you soon guys !
Mike


----------



## John Warner

Mike Champ said:


> I'll see you soon guys !
> Mike


I'll make sure you do!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Blueskid

knapster said:


> 2 hrs 10 min, you had the hammer down.........
> We couldn't stay as Andrew had papers to deliver on Sunday
> To bad we missed the T2's though, O well, *we'll have ours in about two weeks.*We won't be there this weekend, going to the Novak race.
> See you and Jason the week after that though.
> -Fred


That mean yer gona sell me one of yer 04's ?? :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Blueskid said:


> That mean yer gona sell me one of yer 04's ?? :thumbsup:


I'm sure that we can work something out.
I got your PM and and i'll give that some thought also.

Man what as exhausting week of racing. We had a fabulous time hangin out with the best of the best. Scotty Ernst, the race director and owner of S&N trackside sure can pump up the excitement and get a standing room only crowed excited. I'm already looking forward to next year.
To me that whole experience amounted to on-road racing at its finest.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Whats the scoop on WMRC?
I went over to their site to check out whats happening and all I get is:

File Not Found 
The requested URL was not found on this server.
__________________


----------



## Denney

Fred - Apparently they had a server melt-down, not sure if they can recover the old data/posts or not. The track is still up & running...much better without the Road Rails (easier on tires too!).

You & Andrew done with your "world tour" (lol) for a while? Looks like you guys are doing well, & having lots of fun too - and how about Jesse making the 19T "A" @ Novak!!!. I think Jason & I may hit a big one, or two next year (as well as the CRL @ Josh's new place in Feb). Tell Andrew I said hi & let me know what you think of the new T2 when you get them - I saw Stormer showed them in stock today. I'm still thinking of running the '05 for the rest of this year, at least...but you know how it is with shiny new stuff...

Denney


----------



## Fred Knapp

Denney said:


> Fred - Apparently they had a server melt-down, not sure if they can recover the old data/posts or not. The track is still up & running...much better without the Road Rails (easier on tires too!).
> 
> You & Andrew done with your "world tour" (lol) for a while? Looks like you guys are doing well, & having lots of fun too - and how about Jesse making the 19T "A" @ Novak!!!. I think Jason & I may hit a big one, or two next year (as well as the CRL @ Josh's new place in Feb). Tell Andrew I said hi & let me know what you think of the new T2 when you get them - I saw Stormer showed them in stock today. I'm still thinking of running the '05 for the rest of this year, at least...but you know how it is with shiny new stuff...
> 
> Denney


Thanks for the info Denney.
Done with our world tour? I don't know, Lol. I am thinking of the speedmind race in Canada. I know some big names will be there. Yeah, Jesse making the A and Andrew making the B in 19t was to cool. I on the other hand just had to much fun. I think you and Jason will have a blast getting out to some bigger events and see how the fast guys do it. We can't wait to get our T2's,
They are a work of art.
-Fred


----------



## JonHobbies

I got my T2 tuesday its a very nice car.


----------



## TimXLB

Fred:

Hi,

Glad you and Andrew had fun at the Novak race. and Jesse getting in the A in 19t foam to bad he got sick. hope you guys make it to the Take-Off race. we're out... Pat's having a back operation so we're done racing until at least Feb. 
yeah the T2's look great. should be a good car for you guys to step up to. still.......... Timmy Hiesier (sp??) was fast with his 04. and he parked his T2 to drive it. maybe we'll see you at the CRL race at Josh's.

Thanks


Jon:

Hi,

Oh the perks of owning a hobby shop  J/K


----------



## Denney

Tim X - I've got the 6 deg C-hub replacements for the ones you loaned me last month (thanks, BTW), I've always got them with me, so next time I see you I can return them. Or just let me know if I can leave them with someone, or send them to you. I expect to be at the CRL @ CEFX too.

Denney


----------



## TimXLB

Denney:

Hi,

Thanks. I'll get them from you at the CRL race @CEFX. that will be the first race we'll be at.(after Pat's operation). 

Thanks


----------



## J FAST

Hey Fred, you going to Josh's tomarrow or sunday? 

did you get your delivery date for your t2 mine wont be here untill monday  thats ok it will give me time to build it up right. im glad we preordered though every pre order t2 comes with double pink rear foams and double pink orange fronts thats sweet!!! :wave:


----------



## J FAST




----------



## Fred Knapp

J FAST said:


> Hey Fred, you going to Josh's tomarrow or sunday?
> 
> did you get your delivery date for your t2 mine wont be here untill monday  thats ok it will give me time to build it up right. im glad we preordered though every pre order t2 comes with double pink rear foams and double pink orange fronts thats sweet!!! :wave:


I am thinking Sunday, How about you?
Our T2's will get here monday as well. 
-Fred


----------



## J FAST

knapster said:


> I am thinking Sunday, How about you?
> Our T2's will get here monday as well.
> -Fred


yep sunday sounds good i want to go tomarrow to. lol but i'll  wait for sunday i'll see ya sunday!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

J FAST said:


> Hey Fred, you going to Josh's tomarrow or sunday?
> 
> did you get your delivery date for your t2 mine wont be here untill monday  thats ok it will give me time to build it up right. im glad we preordered though every pre order t2 comes with double pink rear foams and double pink orange fronts thats sweet!!! :wave:


Jesse, the kits are in town. I wished they delivered on Saturday.
WYOMING, MI, US 01/13/2006 6:04 P.M. DESTINATION SCAN 
01/13/2006 4:11 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN


----------



## John Warner

UPS allows you to pick up on Saturdays at their location..... just a thought!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> UPS allows you to pick up on Saturdays at their location..... just a thought!


Thanks, I'll check it out.........


----------



## John Warner

Well??? Did you pick them up or.....???


----------



## John Warner

I'll bet the reason fred's not posting is because he's busy building two new T2's getting ready for Sunday's trip!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy, you been doin any racin?


----------



## John Warner

nope.... not since Cleveland


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> nope.... not since Cleveland


Maybe you should start?


----------



## John Warner

You know what........ You're correct, I should!!

Also, I remember I do have a digital we can use, and burn everything to CD if you'd like.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> You know what........ You're correct, I should!!
> 
> Also, I remember I do have a digital we can use, and burn everything to CD if you'd like.


Lets do it.......


----------



## John Warner

Works for me..... I'll call ya tomorrow!


----------



## Max

Hey hows the racing at hobby-sports? Chris and I are thiniking about coming down there this Sunday. I'll have to try out my new T2!!

Max K


----------



## Fred Knapp

Max said:


> Hey hows the racing at hobby-sports? Chris and I are thiniking about coming down there this Sunday. I'll have to try out my new T2!!
> 
> Max K


Hi Max,
Not sure about the racing a Hobby-Sports as we have'nt been there for a couple of weeks. Andrew, Jesse and I have T2's also, can't wait to try them out.
I heard from Dave Walton that you guys had a trophy race up at tony's.
How did you finish? 
-Fred


----------



## kgwomack

Just a reminder for all you indoor carpet racers. The CRL (Carpet Racing League) race in Fort Wayne will be held this Saturday. Come on down and enjoy a great day of racing. Its about a 2 and a half hour drive from Grand Rapids. I drive up to Sparta MI quite regularly and it takes me 2 hours and 45 min. For more info see The CRL thread.

Come on down. 
Karl Womack :thumbsup:


----------



## Max

Yeah the Trophy race was a lot of fun i finished 4th in Touring Stock A Main and 2nd in 12th scale stock A Main. I didnt really want to run stock in my touring car but every body chicken'd out and i was the only one left in 19 turn. so i had to run stock. but other than that it was a blast

Max K


----------



## TimXLB

Fred:

Hi,

are you, TCK and Jesse heading over to Josh's on Sunday????? LMK. call me as I'm off all week with Pat. I'm trying to get things setup so we can go.

Max:

Hi,

You should come too. we run 19t there and there's always a couple of heats. nice track, always a nice layout. you might want to bring a chair tho just in case. hope to see ya there (if we can make it)


Thanks


----------



## J FAST

TimXLB said:


> Fred:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> are you, TCK and Jesse heading over to Josh's on Sunday????? LMK. call me as I'm off all week with Pat. I'm trying to get things setup so we can go.
> 
> Max:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> You should come too. we run 19t there and there's always a couple of heats. nice track, always a nice layout. you might want to bring a chair tho just in case. hope to see ya there (if we can make it)
> 
> 
> Thanks



Hey Tim- I will be heading over to Josh's Sunday. I want to try out the new car :thumbsup: Hope you guys can make it! There was a good turn out last Sunday. Give me a call should be around for the most part this evening.
Jesse


----------



## Fred Knapp

Max said:


> Yeah the Trophy race was a lot of fun i finished 4th in Touring Stock A Main and 2nd in 12th scale stock A Main. I didnt really want to run stock in my touring car but every body chicken'd out and i was the only one left in 19 turn. so i had to run stock. but other than that it was a blast
> 
> Max K


Wow, your doing really well these days Max.
Sorry you did'nt get to run 19t. Once you step up to 19t its hard to go back to stock. Keep up the good driving. :thumbsup: 
-Fred


----------



## Max

Thanks Fred!
Once you go 19 turn theirs really no turnning back! its an adrenaline rush!!

I might not be able to make it down to Josh's place this weekend but maybe another weekend. Your right, that looks like a really nice track. Does anyone know how long it takes to get there?

Max K


----------



## TimXLB

Jesse:

Hi,

We're hoping to make it over to Josh's on Sunday. Pat's parents are coming down so we might be able to sneak out. 
besides Mini wants to spank you in 19t. get that T2 ready.

Max:

Hi,

depending where you live. 2hrs and change. easy drive down 96.

Thanks


----------



## John Warner

Fred........

We'll be coming to GR tomorrow evening or possibly Saturday during the day.
Wanna try and get that done what we were talking about??

Lemme know!!
JW


----------



## Blueskid

knapster said:


> Hi Max,
> Not sure about the racing a Hobby-Sports as we have'nt been there for a couple of weeks. Andrew, Jesse and I have T2's also, can't wait to try them out.
> I heard from Dave Walton that you guys had a trophy race up at tony's.
> How did you finish?
> -Fred



I ended up 2nd in the B-main stock, I think I'm about due for a newer car, The TC3 is alright and all, I just feel like it's holding me back a bit..


----------



## TimXLB

Blueskid:

Hi,

try to find a B.M.I. chassis for it. they make a BIG differance in the TC3. we used one to put Mini in the top of the B stock in Cleveland 2 years ago.
the TC3 is still one of the better sedans out there. we still run ours once in a while. and my other ones are always in the A 19t at Josh's track weekly. 

Thanks


----------



## Max

Hey Fred! are you and Andrew going to hobby-sports this weekend?

Max K


----------



## Blueskid

stampede said:


> Or you can try to find an fk04 w/ BMI 3mm chassis and top deck that's set up to put you in the "A" every time. Hmmmm......wonder where you could find one of those? See ya on Saturday, Mike.



Yeah I wonder, hmm I'm gona have to keep my eye's out :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Fred........
> 
> We'll be coming to GR tomorrow evening or possibly Saturday during the day.
> Wanna try and get that done what we were talking about??
> 
> Lemme know!!
> JW


OK LMK when!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

stampede said:


> Or you can try to find an fk04 w/ BMI 3mm chassis and top deck that's set up to put you in the "A" every time. Hmmmm......wonder where you could find one of those? See ya on Saturday, Mike.


Hmmmm........yes this is a good question.
Lets all keep our eyes peeled!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Max said:


> Hey Fred! are you and Andrew going to hobby-sports this weekend?
> 
> Max K


Max,
Andrew and I will be taking the weekend off. I'm trying to sell some of my goods that We never use on the swap boads, e-bay and what not.
I'll try to let you know when we head back down there.
-Fred


----------



## TimXLB

Hi,

or keep your eyes open for a 05 or a RDX........ both are sweet cars. On the 04's make sure you get the B.M.I. 350 chasssis. or if you can find one a 160 chassis they are KILLER in stock and 19t.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Max said:


> Hey hows the racing at hobby-sports? Chris and I are thiniking about coming down there this Sunday. I'll have to try out my new T2!!
> 
> Max K


Max,
Let me know how it went with the new T2. 
Maybe what you had for a setup?
-Fred


----------



## John Warner

Fred.......

You have a PM!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Fred.......
> 
> You have a PM!


Yeah, Thanks, I saw it as soon as it came in last night.
Call me.


----------



## Max

*T2 Setup*

Fred,

the Racing at hobby-sports was really fun today!! The T2 drove like a Dream it was AWSOME!!! I ended up 1st in 19 turn A main with TQ and i finished 1st in 1/12th stock A main. My setup was pretty good. I'll PM you my setup!

Max K


----------



## Fred Knapp

Max said:


> Fred,
> 
> the Racing at hobby-sports was really fun today!! The T2 drove like a Dream it was AWSOME!!! I ended up 1st in 19 turn A main with TQ and i finished 1st in 1/12th stock A main. My setup was pretty good. I'll PM you my setup!
> 
> Max K


Thanks for sharing your set-up Max.
I might be just a bit jealous not being able to test out my new car yet.
Anyway I'm glad you made a good debut in Kazoo with the T2, way to go.
-Fred


----------



## John Warner

Debut in Kazoo with the T2....... you poet you!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Did you get that PM?


----------



## crashmaster

yo fredricka and johnnnnnnnnnnny wornout wasssssssssssssssssssss sssssssssuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## Fred Knapp

Dave,
How have you been?
PM me your Phone number.
-Fred


----------



## crashmaster

been good pm sent


----------



## kevinm

Is anybody racing 19-turn tomorrow in G.R.?


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

kevinm said:


> Is anybody racing 19-turn tomorrow in G.R.?


Yeah! I'll be putting my turtle on the moss rug!


L8TR

pete


----------



## Fred Knapp

Pete,
I got your PM. I have to work part of the day tomorrow but i'll see if I can make it up to the track after and we'll talk then.
-Fred


----------



## crashmaster

hay fred where are they racing in gr


----------



## John Warner

Wow... double WOW!!


----------



## John Warner

Pete... I sent you a PM a while ago, but NO response!! :freak:


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

knapster said:


> Pete,
> I got your PM. I have to work part of the day tomorrow but i'll see if I can make it up to the track after and we'll talk then.
> -Fred


Thanks Fred, talk at u L8tr

Pete


----------



## TimXLB

Fred:

Hi,

Please call me when you get a chance.

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

Ted,
I got your PM and sent one back your way.
-Fred


----------



## ev2fast

Hey! Wornout where and when in G.R. gimy an address or directions I'm starting to burnout on Hobby sports.


----------



## TimXLB

Warner:

PM a price on the sable short hair #7 (i think)


----------



## John Warner

Tim....

PM sent your way!


----------



## Denney

I just hope you guys are talking about dogs...


----------



## TimXLB

Denny:

Hi,

Yes I was asking about the puppys. I am allergic to almost anuything with hair,fur,dander or any combo of the above. I thought the puppy would be something I could tolerate but I e mailed the link to my doctor and he said no.  
they are cute tho!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## Denney

I know that people with allergies will sometimes get any one of the many wire-haired terriers, since they are non-shedding dogs. I also saw a hairless dog once, but if you wanted to look at it, well...

Denney


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Tim, have you looked into a "labradoodle"? Its a mix between a lab and a poodle and it's supposed to be good for people with allergies. Or even a plain poodle. My dad as allergic to dogs but poodles were no problem... Even if the are "girlie" dogs... 



No offence to anybody with a poodle! :devil: :devil:


----------



## TimXLB

Denny:

Hi,


We looked at a wired hair German pointer. we had it about 3 days and I had too move out until the house was cleaned a place that did that.
I even tried shots (and I HATE needles). they worked for about 6 months then wore off. seems to be age related. the older I have gotten the worst it is.
birds are even worst. their dander just about kills me.

Eric:

Hi,

We tried a poodle too. still had a bad reaction. it just took longer. we gave up as it wasn't fair to Mini having all these dogs around for a short periods of time. 
I guess we'll be petless for a little while longer. (we have Mini for a pet anyway)

Thansk


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy... You got message!  




And does anybody know of any tracks in the Mooresville, N.C. area? :devil:


----------



## ev2fast

Hey! WARNER wake the **** up.
Are you cut'n rug some where up in G.R.or roadtripin to some unknown r/c racing nirvana?


----------



## John Warner

Erv....

Actually I haven't raced anywhere since November last year when I went to Cleveland.
I do however plan on making a trip over to Josh's new place sometime here in the near future!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Does anybody remember TNT? Damn I miss that.


----------



## J FAST

knapster said:


> Does anybody remember TNT? Damn I miss that.




Thursday night Thunder!! I miss it to


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I'm starting to miss racing in general...


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> Erv....
> 
> Actually I haven't raced anywhere since November last year when I went to Cleveland.
> I do however plan on making a trip over to Josh's new place sometime here in the near future!!



Hey you old Fart, I'd like to make a trip over there sometime too to try out the X-ray.. Maybe one of these days we could get together and car pool? I'm staying down on Gun Lake now.. Give me a PM or sumtin! :thumbsup:


----------



## TimXLB

Fred:

Hi,

Please call me Sat some time after noon.

Jesse:

Haul your butt over to CEFX Sunday......you need to get spanked by a certain kid named Mini........to give you a chance he'll run his 04.

BlueSkid:

Hi,

You should come too. well worth your time.


----------



## WarpWind

TimXLB said:


> I am allergic to almost anuything with hair,fur,dander or any combo of the above.


Thats why I had to shave my head. If I kept the hair then Tim wouldn't have helped me anymore :tongue: .

I think it's time to go stuff a 1/12th scale under some boards.  

Bill.


----------



## Blueskid

hmm that sounds very tempting.. I'd really like to go, but I just got home from racing up at WMRC.. it's kinda late and I'd have to get up pretty early to get there.. I kinda wanted to race tomorrow, was thinking of heading down to Hobby-Sports cause it's only 35 min away or so.. I dont even know where Josh's track is now.. Fred are you heading down there tomorrow? I know it's kinda late but if you see this give me a call, or PM, in the morning, and maybe I can meet you somewhere and follow you.. I really wana race lol.. I got 2nd A-main 19t at WMRC today. That x-ray is something else.. I really wana get more track time with it... 


Mike,


TimXLB said:


> Fred:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Please call me Sat some time after noon.
> 
> Jesse:
> 
> Haul your butt over to CEFX Sunday......you need to get spanked by a certain kid named Mini........to give you a chance he'll run his 04.
> 
> BlueSkid:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> You should come too. well worth your time.


----------



## TimXLB

Blueskid:

Hi,

If you don't make it this weekend get my phone # from Fred. I'm planning on going down next weekend. if you need a ride (and some grey hair) maybe we can work something out.

Fred:

Hi,

Gee.you picked the wrong day to go to Josh's. we're heading out today (like NOW!!!!). anyhow I see you broke your T2. caall Bob at Stormer Hobbies. he has what you need.


----------



## Fred Knapp

TimXLB said:


> Hi,
> 
> Gee.you picked the wrong day to go to Josh's. we're heading out today (like NOW!!!!). anyhow I see you broke your T2. caall Bob at Stormer Hobbies. he has what you need.


I checked with them and everybody else, no luck. 
Noone seems to have gotten the rear uprights with there first shipment of parts.
Oh well, gess I wait like everone else.
-Fred


----------



## TimXLB

Fred:

Hi,

go see Warner and get some rear hubs from him. they will work. 
while your there get some "C" hubs too.(4's & 6's) they will work. I did this this weekend......... now you owe me BIG time. and if your really nice and you still have your 04's.............. 

BTW:

I'm still on 2nd shift. PM me your phone and I'll call you around 9pm.

Thanks


----------



## SMVracing

*cvds*

Does anyone know where I can get some CVDS for my XXX-S. Riders doesn't have them and can't order them. I am also looking for a X-Ray.
Thanks, Colin


----------



## TimXLB

WarpWind:

Hi,

So that's why you shaved your head.  I'd help you out anyway. you'll always be one of my kids. anyway whats it going to take to get you over to CEFX????? High bite, lots of 1/12th scalers, fun layouts, big track. you'll love it. I'm even running sedans (you need a really good laugh???????) I really suck but I'm having fun!!!!!!!!.


Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

Anyone have a left rear upright for an hpi pro 4 that I could get?


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Anyone have a left rear upright for an hpi pro 4 that I could get?


I think I have several. I'll check it out to make sure. I'll be in GR this Saturday if that'll help!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> I think I have several. I'll check it out to make sure. I'll be in GR this Saturday if that'll help!!


That would be great John ifin I could get one.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Jesse,
Sorry you couldn't make it to the track yesterday, Andrew and I had a blast.
After quit a bit of work I got the hpi hub carrier to fit and the car was dialed.
The spring combo that you and Andrew are using is awesome.
By the way I sold both the 04's to some guy yeaterday also, wow hoo.
Hope you don't have to work to hard today, its cold out there man.
-Fred


----------



## Blueskid

Well it looks as tho I'll be able to make it to this weekend's CRL race down at CeFx, Tom Herron invited me to ride along with him.. I'm really looking forward to seeing some of you guys again  It's been a while for some of you  I just finished painting a new body for my X-ray.. I picked the pontiac G6 this time, any opinion's on that body? Seems to me that Wing on the back sticks way up in the air! is it any good?  Also, what is everyone running for the most part down there? 19t or Stock?


----------



## Blueskid

Well I got the G6 all painted and cut out and things, I think it turned out pretty fair for me.. I suck at painting bodies hahaha!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike,
Yeah your paint job looks good. 
Just one thing though, It needs a few tire dounuts on the side panels.
I can help you with that!!! Lol


----------



## John Warner

In the 60's, people took acid to make the world weird. Now the 
world is weird and people take Prozac to make it normal.


----------



## psycho02

well johnny boy your plenty weird enough without the acid and there is nothing that prozac can do to fix that for any of us.:devil:


----------



## John Warner

Ain't THAT the truth!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Prozac? Acid?
Are you planning a trip?


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Prozac? Acid?
> Are you planning a trip?


 :dude: :dude: :dude: :thumbsup:


----------



## Max

*CRL Race*

So..... how did you guys do at the CRL race at Josh's Track?

Max K


----------



## Fred Knapp

Max said:


> So..... how did you guys do at the CRL race at Josh's Track?
> 
> Max K


Max,
Andrew made the "A" in stock and 19t and I made the "B" in stock and the "A" in 19t. Not sure where the others finished.
-Fred


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Are they running brushless over there?


----------



## Blueskid

Max said:


> So..... how did you guys do at the CRL race at Josh's Track?
> 
> Max K



I ended up in the stock B-main right behind Fred. Tom was in the stock sedan C, and Jason was in the B with 19t. I forget where tom and Dave were with 12th scale tho :freak:


----------



## John Warner

Wow, right behind Fred..... Not bad for an old blues picker!


----------



## John Warner

Only in Cleveland!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

It aint only in cleveland!

I'll be giving you a call tomorrow (wednesday ) Johnny Boy...


----------



## John Warner

.......k!


----------



## Fred Knapp

I can't believe it.
I finally got an attachment to go.


----------



## John Warner

Well, congratulations!


----------



## Max

*T2*

Fred, 
i was looking at the picture that u posted and I was wondering if you had the Hard Parma Bumper on your T2, is it the FK05 bumper?

Max K


----------



## Fred Knapp

Max said:


> Fred,
> i was looking at the picture that u posted and I was wondering if you had the Hard Parma Bumper on your T2, is it the FK05 bumper?
> 
> Max K


Max,
The bumper is a Pdub FK05 bumper.


----------



## S.Stew

knapster said:


> Max,
> The bumper is a Pdub FK05 bumper.


P-Dub For The Win! Those things rock. So does everyone miss me or what? :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Nope, I just seen you the other day. And...... you'll be here again at 9:00 this morning!!


----------



## Blueskid

stampede said:


> Stew: When you gonna come racing, loser?
> 
> P.S.-Mike's gonna kick yer tail! Watch out.



Yeah stew when you gona come racing man? Long time no see! 

P.S. Jason is gona kick yer tail, Watch out!


----------



## John Warner

Jason??? as in Exelby or Duda?? I'm confused (as usual!)


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Jason??? as in Exelby or Duda?? I'm confused (as usual!)


Jason Duda I believe.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Fun Run Invitational*

I hope some of you can make it to CEFX for the Fun Run Invitational.
It will feature a class of these cool muscle cars.


----------



## FLCL

John Warner:

Tim told me that Jason (his Jason) has stopped racing. Tim has started to race again on a limited basis. (work dependent).

Fluri


----------



## John Warner

Fred.... I STILL have one of those old classic bodies from a few years ago. It's a 1963 Corvette!

Fluri.... That's a shame to hear that about Jason. He's a heck of a driver!! I have hopes he'll return soon.


----------



## S.Stew

Ahh, I dunno When I will be racing again. It could be a while! I went about two months without a job and Im just starting a new job tomorrow. But all my money is still going into getting my RS on the Road. I do have this week off from school though so I wanna get it all ready for paint real soon!!

John, PLEASE PLEASE emphasize to Joe that I need that frame work done ASAP! I only have this next week to devote alot of time to finnishing the sheet metal on it, but I think you already knew that... Anyways, Ill give you a call soon.


----------



## S.Stew

Anybody know where there will be nitro onroad racing this summer?


----------



## John Warner

Florida maybe??


----------



## Fred Knapp

Nick said that he is going to set up a parking lot this year. You can probably go there.


----------



## John Warner

Nick, I seem to remember somebody by that name. Terwilliger I believe.
Hope it happens!


----------



## John Warner

Sure am glad I wasn't riding in this van!!


----------



## nitrorod

Must not have been in Michigan the sun is out and sky is blue.


----------



## John Warner

Quite observant there Mr. Glover. The accident happened in Orlando, Florida!


----------



## John Warner

Oh.... the last Car Action magazine has a write up about the last indoor champs.
Nice picture they have on page 161. Guess I shouldn't have had that extra hamburger!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Fred.... I STILL have one of those old classic bodies from a few years ago. It's a 1963 Corvette!


John we picked up Andrew's 61 Impala Sunday, it is way to cool.
I think it would be fun to race a class of muscle cars a few times a year.
I'm going to (try) the best that I can to paint it up vintage style, you know with all the chrome and what not.


----------



## John Warner

Yeah Fred, that would be sweet! We used to have a seperate class of the classic cars run every weekend when we were located out in Gun Lake. It was oval cars, and before the sedans became popular. It was awesome watching six or more of them running! As I said, I still have the 63' Corvette (coupe, not fastback) still sitting on the shelf painted up dark green and chrome. Still looks cool!!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I remember running those at Gun Lake! If I remember right I ran an old Chevy Pick-Up body (painted black, of course) on my 10L chassis...


----------



## John Warner

Yep, Eric I think you're correct. Let's see.... I seem to remember the rule was any car that was made before 1969 and excluded the superbird because it had this huge wing. I personally even had one of the 1969 Mercury Cyclones like this one......


----------



## John Warner

My 63' Corvette looks like this one, except it has a roof!


----------



## hankster

With the new year it’s time to go through and do a little house cleaning. Those of you that have been around here know that at the beginning of each year we go through and suggest that older larger threads get closed and new ones get started.

This is done for a number of reasons. One is to keep the information at fresh and not overwhelming for new visitors. If they see a thread with 150+ pages they are much less likely to go through the thread to get information. This also makes sure the info in the thread is no more then a year old.

Also, long threads have a bad effect on server load and we like to try and keep that manageable.

What I would suggest is that a regular here start a new thread putting a link in it to this thread. Once the new thread is started I will then close this thread.

Thanks!


----------



## John Warner

Done........

New thread found here..... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=1409447#post1409447


----------

